# What Mascara do you use?



## Pursefreak25

Hello all. I just want to know what mascara do you all wear or did you just buy.

I wear and just bought Rimmel Lash Maxx and  I love it.


----------



## Divyaangana

I'm rotating between Shu Uemura Fiber X Tension Mascara and Diorshow.


----------



## claireZk

Erm, this is what I currently have in rotation: Bourjois Volume Glamour Ultra Black, Bourjois Yes to Volume No to Clumps, Maybelline Lash Discovery, Avon Supershock, Revlon Fabulash, Almay Intense I-color Mascara, Diorshow original, Palgantong D-Cup, Too Face Lash Injection... I think that's it :shame:


----------



## bubbleloba

Diorshow original formula for me.


----------



## Pursefreak25

claireZk said:


> Erm, this is what I currently have in rotation: Bourjois Volume Glamour Ultra Black, Bourjois Yes to Volume No to Clumps, Maybelline Lash Discovery, Avon Supershock, Revlon Fabulash, Almay Intense I-color Mascara, Diorshow original, Palgantong D-Cup, Too Face Lash Injection... I think that's it :shame:


I have that Avon Supershock too I dont really like it.


----------



## sammix3

I use MAC prep and prime then MAC plush lash


----------



## miss gucci

Diorshow, Dior Blackout


----------



## claireZk

Pursefreak25 said:


> I have that Avon Supershock too I dont really like it.


I *loved* it the first couple times I used it and then suddenly it started doing strange things


----------



## guccilove

Chanel Inimitable, and i also use Max Factor at times.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof in Black.  The stuff is great.  It's like wearing false lashes and the lashes stay separated.  My mom actually thought I was wearing false lashes when she first saw it on me.


----------



## bebedawl

^ I also have the L'Oreal one. Brilliant!


----------



## sw33p3a

DiorShow Black in Waterproof is awesome, prior to I always used Bourjouis Black Waterproof, thats pretty good as well.


----------



## .::Charisma::.

* Diorshow







 Diorshow Unlimited






 Lancome Hyponse





*


----------



## omgblonde

Diorshow Blackout and somtimes Lancome Hypnose or Lancome Fatale.


----------



## cheermaniac161

Big Lash


----------



## sunnypoo

diorshow blackout


----------



## momo43

fiberwig, maybelline full n soft, and rimmel lash maxx


----------



## cristalena56

clinquie lash doubling mascara


----------



## fashingrl

Dior Show (original), I just ordered their Dior's ultimeyes...I had a sample and kind of liked it so we will see ....  Dior Show is what I always come back to though.


----------



## jstreete

L'Oreal Voluminous. I'm thinking about getting into waterproof because I can't stand how my mascara ends up on my bottom lids by the end of the day. I just don't know the best way to get it off. Or maybe I should start using a primer? 
Sorry for hijacking. Could anyone recommend any products?


----------



## romina

Lancome Hypnose, it's good but i want to find better !


----------



## smallbag

L'Oreal Voluminous and Sephora mascara. I like to use at least 2 different mascaras at once to really get the volume and length that I want.


----------



## Neptune

I have a bunch I like to rotate.

Here's my mascara stash, not including one I have coming in the mail (NYX Doll Eyes)

My current favorites / most used are the Too Face Lash injection, and the Stila Major Lash.


----------



## claireZk

^ I also have Smashbox primer and the Elf dual ended thing, but I forgot them on my list!  Did you crush up shadow in yours for your brows?  I did the *same* thing


----------



## lolitablue

Too Faced Lash Injection, Maybelline and Benefit Lash Get Bent.


----------



## missjenny2679

TIGI Wigged Out, Lash Injection and Cargo Texas Big Lash


----------



## sparkyjt

Chanel Inimitable or Diorshow!


----------



## dearmissie

Man, I'm always switching it because I rarely wear it. And then when I want to use it again, times up and its time for a new one. I hate that it only lasts for 2 months!


----------



## claireZk

^ I use mine longer than 2 months. I know you're not supposed to, but I pretty much use it as long as it still seems fresh, kwim?  They say to replace it because the bacteria can cause infection, but I've never had an eye infection in my entire life


----------



## vlwoo

Max Factor Volume Couture and Clinique High Definition lashes.
*jstreete*--I have the same problem with "racoon" eyes after washing off my makeup at night :ninja:  I haven't experience this with either of these two mascaras, though


----------



## lmkhlh2006

I'm currently using Lancome Definicils waterproof, I really like it so far I haven't had any problems with it running.  I was using Dior Show waterproof but I seem to end up with raccoon eyes from it.


----------



## pattylauren

I've heard lots of great stuff about DiorShow... maybe I should try it? But, I LOVE mascara and what I've used for a long time is Maybelline's Lash Stylist... loooove it!


----------



## shells

of all the mascara's i've tried....and i've pretty much tried them all....my hands down fave is covergirl volume exact.  it's cheap, it layers and thickens well, and it doesn't clump.  max factor volume couture isn't bad either.  my biggest dissapointment was imju fiberwig.  for all the fluff, it really didn't to anything.  the fibers never seemed to stick, it didn't lengthen, and it didn't thicken.  very dissapointed!


----------



## spitfire

MAC Fibre Lash for black, although lately I've been wearing BeneFit Bad Gal in blue.


----------



## socaltrojan

guccilove said:


> Chanel Inimitable, and i also use Max Factor at times.



I also use Chanel Inimitable and Estee Lauder Illusionist or Perfectionist.  

Of the three I have, Chanel is the best!  It makes your lashes separate nicely with out clumping.  I love it!  I was using the other two before trying Chanel's mascara and haven't gone back to Estee Lauder mascara since. 

I have heard Dior show is really good.  I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## shamsi

i rotate through Diorshow original; Diorshow black out; & Diorshow unlimited


----------



## fufu

I use Shiseido Majolica Majorca Lash Expander/Lash Enamel, Anna sui volume mascara, and Maybelline new turbo boost volume mascara.


----------



## juu_b

i switch between
diorshow
anna sui
lancome


----------



## anitaphillippe

Dior Show, blackout & Chanel Intimable


----------



## purly

claireZk said:


> ^ I use mine longer than 2 months. I know you're not supposed to, but I pretty much use it as long as it still seems fresh, kwim?  They say to replace it because the bacteria can cause infection, but I've never had an eye infection in my entire life



I always heard it was 3 months. But anyways, I'm always getting free samples so I never seem to have an issue switching my mascara out on a regular basis.

If you apply and then before putting the brush back in, wipe it down using eye makeup remover, I think you can safely keep using it much longer than 3 months.


----------



## Neptune

claireZk said:


> Did you crush up shadow in yours for your brows?  I did the *same* thing



I used some of the clear ELF mascara on my lashes over black mascara, so when I put the wand back in it turned black.


----------



## claireZk

Neptune said:


> I used some of the clear ELF mascara on my lashes over black mascara, so when I put the wand back in it turned black.


LOL ok nevermind :shame:


----------



## anniea

Dior Show, Chanel Intimable and Loreal Volumous.


----------



## andicandi3x12

MAC Plushlash! I cannot sing its praises enough! I tried everything I mean bad gal diorshow every drugstore brand and I know mascara isnt supposed to MACs strong suit but I love this stuff.

Loreal Voluminous


----------



## peach.

Right now my favorite is Maybelline Lash Stylist. I'm in love with comb-type mascara -- they easily reach to the corners and gets every lash. 



andicandi3x12 said:


> MAC Plushlash! I cannot sing its praises enough! I tried everything I mean bad gal diorshow every drugstore brand and I know mascara isnt supposed to MACs strong suit but I love this stuff.
> 
> Loreal Voluminous



I couldn't get Plushlash to work for me AT ALL ush:. I'm so sad! I used it maybe 3x until I gave up. I tried looking up reviews and info on how to use it, but no luck. It just brought my lashes DOWN and didn't really thicken either. You're lucky it works for you!


----------



## Veelyn

I use the kind that comes in the BIG orange tube. I can't remember the name and I dont have it with me. LOL. Maybelline or Covergirl I think. My eyelashes are already LONG so I just curl, swipe, n go!

ETA: Lash blast! That is! Thanks to the poster on page #2!


----------



## kaye

clinique high impact mascara, at the moment

though i like many others:
-clinique lash doubling
-estee lauder magnascopic
-diorshow blackout
-l'oreal voluminous


----------



## alexis77

L'oreal Voluminous--falsies in a tube! I also like Diorshow, but L'oreal is much cheaper!


----------



## CandyJanney

Diorshow Waterproof!


----------



## ReRe

Everyone I can find, but I go back to Lancome Defincils alot.  Also Prescriptives False Lashes.


----------



## listrikmu

I alternate between the Max Factor Masterpiece Vol & Definintion mascara, Lancome L'extreme, Clinique High Impact mascara & The Bodyshop voluminuos mascara.


----------



## shoehoarder

Benefit Bad gal lash or Revlon 3D.


----------



## Geminiz06

Dior show/ Prescriptives- false lash mascara


----------



## sinny1

Sephora triple action waterproof is GREAT, and so is badlash from benefit cosmetics too!


----------



## smoothies

Dior Blackout and L'Oreal Voluminous! Love both of them.


----------



## elemente

Maybelline Volume Express Turbo 3x something.... great curl and volume

But I hate to use remover, so also using Dejavu Fiberwig. Washes off with warm water. Great for lengthening, not for curl.


----------



## andicandi3x12

peach. said:


> Right now my favorite is Maybelline Lash Stylist. I'm in love with comb-type mascara -- they easily reach to the corners and gets every lash.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get Plushlash to work for me AT ALL ush:. I'm so sad! I used it maybe 3x until I gave up. I tried looking up reviews and info on how to use it, but no luck. It just brought my lashes DOWN and didn't really thicken either. You're lucky it works for you!


 

It really works. I thought maybe it was just ok at first but now it is all I use. I realized today how great it is cuz i crashed at my BFs house and had only my plushlash and some Heatherette lipstick. On my nude facde my lashes were out of control! I mean I have naturally thick long lashes so maybe thats it but I swear when used correctly it can make my lashes look like MAC #7 falsies.

I know there are tutorials on it but I forget lol so I use the long side to get the mascara on then the flat side to push up. I mean honestly you can do it either way but it sucks cuz I know alot of ppl wont repurchase it cuz the MAs dont take the time to explain how to properly use the wand. Mine didnt and I almost threw it out the same day I got cuz it looked like ish on my lashes.


----------



## NicolesCloset

diorshow


----------



## JSH812

clinique high impact


----------



## AlohaGirl01

Diorshow in Black (non-waterproof).


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Wow, seems like there are quite a few Voluminous lovers here!  I didn't know it was so popular.  I don't like to spend tons of cash on makeup, because I don't wear it daily, so I opted for Voluminous.  I am glad I did.  I am so impressed with how full my lashes look.  They don't get all clumpy either.  Like I said, my mom thought I was wearing faux lashes!  I highly recommend it for those who don't have the budget or are too thrifty to spring for Dior or Chanel.


----------



## OneNJen

Lancome Definicils waterproof.  Tried a million. Didn't like it at first, but now I LOVE it.   Haven't tried Diorshow yet, but that would have been my next option had I not liked Lancome.


----------



## noon

I am loyal to YSL false lash effect mascara, it makes my lashes look amazing, doesnt clump or leave me with racoon eyes at the end of the day (Chanel did) plus it doesnt irritate my eyes (Diorshow - even though I liked how it made my lashes look). I did try the maybelline one in the pink tube, which I liked but it was such a pain to remove at the end of the day it seemed like no matter how well I took off my mascara there was still some left! So back to YSL for me.


----------



## atlbaggirl

Dior Show Blackout is my #1 --- Lo real Voluminous is great also.
Neutrogena Healthy lash is great for day use when you want a little less ump.


----------



## missmustard

Chanel Inimitable is my current fave!


----------



## meela188

i use a combination of ysl faux effet, dior blackout, and chanel inimitable. they all do different things. i got a sample of the chanel mascara from macys and although i dont like the mascara the mascara brush is like none other. the brush seperates each strand so well so i use the brush to comb through my lashes first. then i use the ysl because it makes my lashes look like i have false lashes on. lastly i use dior blackout solely for the color, its so dark that it makes the faux effet that much more dramatic. i know its a long routine but until ysl makes faux effet in a darker shade its what im stuck with.


----------



## kmh1190

Covergirl Marathon Mascara (Black).  I've tried many, many others but Marathon is the only one that doesn't give me the racoon eyes after a couple of hours.


----------



## akicowi

Fiberwig from sephora.  It's my HG.


----------



## emilyharperfan

Right now I've been using Maybelline Lash Discovery. I like the small wand because it coats all my lashes well. I don't have very many lashes anyways, so a big wand doesn't really do much for me. I'll probably try Clinique Lash Power next because it has a small wand as well.


----------



## Miyoshi637

Avon Supershock or Blinc Kiss me Mascara.


----------



## Imaprincess07

Bump! Even though I'm happy with the mascara I'm using right now I still feel like there is somthing better out there. Mascara is really the only DS makeup that I use because I go through so many and waisted so much money on the high end ones that did nothing for me. Right now in my rotation is 
-Maybelline Lash stylist (I love this one)
-Cover girl Lash blast (I also really love this one too)
I think I'm going to try L'oreal volumous and Max Factor Volume couture next this one got really good reviews on MUA.


----------



## MonkeyGirl

waterproof diorshow. it is lovely!


----------



## mariah9999

Lancome Definicils, Maybelline Define-A-Lash, DiorShow, Clinique High Impact, Tarte...


----------



## donnydp

I use L'Oreal lash out and one of those Maybelline skinny wand mascaras.  I don't like investing too much money on mascaras and eye liners.


----------



## Odette

Diorshow Iconic and Chanel Inimitable Waterproof - love them both...


----------



## jc2239

my current faves are max factor volume couture, exceptionnel de chanel and chanel inimitable, dior iconic and YSL everlong


----------



## MissTiss

Jen gave me the idea that it was ok to keep a "few" in rotation. 

MAC PlushLash
MAC ZoomLash
Px False Eyelashes
Clinique (the longwearing one)
Body Shop (the volumizing one)


----------



## ChristyR143

Currently I use Lancome Cils Booster and Lancome L'Extreme. My old faithful standby is L'Oreal Voluminous.


----------



## chunkymonkey

Benefit Bad Gal Lash and Lancome DefIncils.  I also ordered the Oscillation mascara from lancome but it hasn't come yet.  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## jc2239

MissTiss said:


> Jen gave me the idea that it was ok to keep a "few" in rotation.
> 
> MAC PlushLash
> MAC ZoomLash
> Px False Eyelashes
> Clinique (the longwearing one)
> Body Shop (the volumizing one)



LOL!  i hope 15+ qualifies as "a few"!


----------



## irishlass1029

I'm a simple girl...right now I use Lash Blast (CG) and define-a-lash (maybelline) LOL!


----------



## frostedcouture

Max Factor Volume Couture-waterproof is the best mascara ever.  
I also like MAC Plush lash and YSL Everlong.  Zan Zusi is pretty good but I do not like the big brush.


----------



## VanessaJean

Right now L'Oreal Collossal Volume and DiorShow. DiorShow gives me racoon eyes though so I may have to get the waterproof next time.


----------



## ramonaquimby

Fiberwig and a sample of DiorShow.  I love Fiberwig because it is the ONLY mascara I've tried that does not smudge AND comes off so easily only when you want it to.  However, it does nothing for volume and after a few uses doesn't seem to be adding length anymore.  DiorShow is great for volume but SO heavy and the big brush can make application messy.  The last few days I've been experimenting layering the Fiberwig (smudgeproof) over the DiorShow (volume) but the results aren't yet perfect.


----------



## ChristyR143

^ Totally off topic here but I love your user id!! I loved the Ramona Quimby books when I was a kid!!


----------



## ramonaquimby

^ Thanks! I loved the books and movies, too.  I always go blank when it's time to pick a unique screen name for a site.  I thought of this and it was even the exact max. # of letters for a screen name.


----------



## pinky_ohana

Mascara? I used to pay alot of money for mascara, but now... Anything free... or close to it.  
CG Lash Blast is pretty good! Or Maybelline...


----------



## killerstrawbery

i have so many mascaras its not even funny 


for a thick plush look i run to my christian dior diorshow mascara

for a very neat and well separated look, i use clinique high impact 

for very casual daytime, estee lauder more than mascara or inimitable by chanel


when they are feeling brittle, i use the lash moisturizer from smashbox


----------



## savvy23

OK...I love Dior IconicShow in Black!

But I layer..with either lancome Definicils or MAC Zoom Lash.

I just bought the MAC's Dazzle Lash in Black which is going to replace my ZOOM LASH as my base layer to my DIOR! I LOVE DIOR!


----------



## mzedith

Pursefreak25 said:


> Hello all. I just want to know what mascara do you all wear or did you just buy.
> 
> I wear and just bought Rimmel Lash Maxx and I love it.


 
I love Stila and Bobbi Brown everything Mascara.  i like them because they don't make my eye lashes stiff.  *the most important thing is why i use these brands.. after they dry they are full and soft to the touch after i use it.  my HG mascaras. *

and i think i must have tried them all.


----------



## ellacoach

MAC & Chanel are my favorites.


----------



## niseixtenshi

Diorshow - the NON-waterproof one - LOVE LOVE LOVE!  I've tried the waterproof one and it was horrible!


----------



## Anoka

Urban Decay Big Fatty in Purple Haze


----------



## misskt

DiorShow in Black, also non-waterproof
MAC Pluslash in black

Absolutely love them both!


----------



## MsTina

Currently shu uemura Precise Volume Mascara Waterproof. Love it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm a HO, LOL:
MUFE Smokey Lash
MAC Plushlash
MAC Zoomlash
Lancome Hypnose
Diorshow Iconic
MAC Dazzlelash
Chanel Exceptionnel


----------



## candypants1100

Fresh and Chanel


----------



## Korilynn

Maybelline Full N Soft  has been my favorite since High School.


----------



## bagluv5000

currently alternating btw Lash Blast and Fresh Firebird!


----------



## surlygirl

DiorShow Blackout - completely addictive because it's so dark! when I use my other mascaras, I can totally tell the difference. I may try layering Blackout over another mascara.
MAC Plushlash in Black
Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes

I really want to try Fresh Firebird and YSL Faux Lashes (?) Not sure of the name.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

I use L'Oreal Voluminous in Black.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

I use Bobbi Brown the funny thing is the artist that did my makeup there didnt even use the BB mascara, she used a tester spoolie and she has this magic way of putting mascara on that I loved but cant do myself! I also want to try the Mac mascara


----------



## aquablueness

i'm currently using dior iconic and i just recently purchased some maybelline full n'soft (i can't wait to try it out!!!! i've been reading about the madd reviews about how great this product works)


----------



## shoegal27

currently Lashblast from CG


----------



## flaweddesignn

Chanel for me =)


----------



## bagsforme

I just bought L'Oreal Double Extension Beauty Tubes mascara.  It works really well.  

When you wash your eyes the tubes come off and look like lashes extensions.  Its kind of neat.


----------



## killerstrawbery

bagsforme said:


> I just bought L'Oreal Double Extension Beauty Tubes mascara.  It works really well.
> 
> When you wash your eyes the tubes come off and look like lashes extensions.  Its kind of neat.





OMG YOUR AVI IS SO FREAKING ADORABLE! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! *squeals*


----------



## NoSnowHere

bagsforme said:


> I just bought L'Oreal Double Extension Beauty Tubes mascara.  It works really well.
> 
> When you wash your eyes the tubes come off and look like lashes extensions.  Its kind of neat.



I love this product!!! I grew tired of paying $24 for Kiss Me, plus this has better volume thanx to the primer. Fabulous


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I switch between Lancome Hypnose, and Dior Iconic. When I want drama I lean toward Dior Iconic.


----------



## juu_b

Im using Dior Show BLackout.. i didnt like it at first because the brush was HUGE! but then i got use to it.. and it works quite wonderfully


----------



## Jahpson

Mac Zoom.

pretty good stuff. makes my lashes look longer.


----------



## frostedcouture

I tested my new Diorshow Iconic today.  I really like it and recommend it!  Not as amazing as my fave max factor volume couture but it's still awesome.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Jahpson said:


> Mac Zoom.
> 
> pretty good stuff. makes my lashes look longer.


 

Yes this is great!... today was my first time trying a mac mascara..can't believe how thick it made my lashes look and its only $12!


----------



## dreamcherry

Chanel Inimitable


----------



## trisha48228

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I switch between Lancome Hypnose, and Dior Iconic. When I want drama I lean toward Dior Iconic.


 
I love all of Dior mascara's, but now Iconic is my new favorite.  I still use Diorshow Blackout from time to time.


----------



## Chata Chata

This is great Mascara.  Yes you can buy it on Ebay just use keyword Zan Zusi, its great stuff.  Item=370163071016 or try http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370163071016


----------



## lovemysavior

L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara for me.....


----------



## NoSnowHere

right now it's MAC's plush lash.


----------



## Chata Chata

That Zan Zusi is the best .  you can get it on ebay . key word it on ebay or go to this link   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370163071016


----------



## Mommyx2

Right now it's CG Waterproof Lashblast.  I'm not really picky when it comes to mascara.  The only requirements I have are: 1.) has to be black and 2.) *must* be waterproof.


----------



## gina1023

I have several, the ones I use most often are: 
Diorshow, Diorshow Iconic (probably my fave right now), UD Skyscraper, Fresh Supernova and Firebird layered together.


----------



## pinkinthecity

I switch between MAC Plushlash and Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes.


----------



## lv-lover

I'm using L'oreal Volume Collagen now. It's ok.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Maybelline Great Lash.

Ever since it was introduced. I use blue, and if you are a black-eyed brunette, so should you.


----------



## Miyoshi637

My New love is Dior Iconic in Water proof. I can sleep in this, and the next morning, my eyelashes still look super sexy!


----------



## spylove22

Best I've used is YSL faux cils, followed by dior iconic, buxom, plushlash.


----------



## choozen1ne

I have a mascara addiction problem right now I rotate between Dior Show, MUFE Smokey Lash , Mabyelin Colassal Volume , Loreal Telescopic , MAC Zoom Lash - and a couple more that I can't remeber  I am always searching for the perfect mascara and still can't seem to find one I love all the time


----------



## mandyfin

Hypnose and Givenchy Phenomen eyes


----------



## Chuyin

I like my Dior Iconic or CG Lash Blast


----------



## Divyaangana

I just switched from Chanel to Cover Girl Lash Blast and so far I have to say that I'm liking it a lot better. It's actually doing what it promises and giving me a lot more volume. Makes really excited to try the Las Blast Length that is coming out.


----------



## Necromancer

At the moment it's Diorshow in black.


----------



## LovesYSL

I have super wimpy lashes and to add insult to injury the roots are black and the tips are blondish so they look short too. My go to mascara had always been Diorshow- the supersized brush is amazing. I also am partial to Chanel Inimitable. It's amazing. Recently I've discovered the new Lancome mascara that oscillates and I am in love! It's like false eyelashes without the glue. I see they've come out with mascara primer and that's next on my list!


----------



## GingerD

I switch between MAC Zoomlash and Too Faced Lash Injection. They are my 2 favorites.


----------



## Sweetwon

I love the Too Faced Lash Injection!


----------



## mrsharrylime

I am a total mascara slut.

I currently am using Diorshow and Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes Effet Extension (the new formula) but have tried so many things. I like BeneFit's Badgal Lash and Clinique High Impact a bit, too. Haven't quite understood the fuss over Great Lash and CG's LashBlast... YSL Effet Faux Cils was too clumpy on me.  Wanted to like it!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Lately... for the past year CG Lash Blast. I love it.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

mac zoomlash


----------



## Loquita

A brand called Belcils, from Spain.  Love it!!


----------



## chessmont

CG Lashblast, CG Fantastic Lash, L'Oreal Voluminous; all in the waterproof formulas

The Fantastic Lash is very conservative as far as lash building, but it is bombproof!  I can rub and rub my eyes and it does not budge!


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique


----------



## Carlat00

Maybelline XXL Extension XX-Treme Length Microfiber Mascara


----------



## Carlat00

Maybelline XXL Extension XX-Treme Length Microfiber Mascara.


----------



## kippeydale

I have tons of samples, so I use a huge variety of mascaras.
Lancome:
Hypnose
Hypnose Drama
Definicils
High Definicils

Estee Lauder:
Sumptuous
Double Wear

Maybelline:
Colossus Water Proof

Loreal:
the collagen mascara---can't think of the actual name


----------



## girlygirl3

Shu Uemura in Black and in Blue and Waterproof - I love these mascaras but I wish I could get more lengthening


----------



## bonchicgenre

BadGal in black, MUFE smoky lash (loooove this) and givenchy phenomeneyes. I have a lot more but these have been my go to's lately!


----------



## chunkylover53

Diorshow


----------



## mysticrita

I use 3, diorshow in brown or lancome definicil in black or day, and lancome hypnose in black for night, 3 are amaazing, love them !


----------



## Bag Lady 923

MAC Plushlash, Covergirl Lash Exact, Covergirl Lash Blast


----------



## mysticrita

Just got the chanel exceptionnel in black, i loooooooove it !


----------



## Necromancer

Diorshow - blackout


----------



## iloveelmo

L'oreal waterproof Voluminous.


----------



## Loquita

Lately besides my usual Belcils mascara I have been using a bunch of samples and not liking many of them all that much (Badgal, Too Faced)...this week I have switched to MAC Zoom Fast Black Lash, and it is very dramatic on.  I have long, very dark lashes to start with but this stuff makes me look like a drag queen.  I kinda like it!


----------



## keodi

MAC plushlash, maybeline lash stiletto, NYX dolly eyes, make-up forever aqua lash, and lancome l'extreme..those are my favourites.


----------



## twin53

for everyday i use maybelline's full n soft
for special occasions i use chanel's inimitable
and always touch up both with maybelline's lash discovery for those hard to get-to lashes


----------



## laurayuki

Dior snow, Kevin Aucon curling


----------



## dee-dee

Loquita said:


> Lately besides my usual Belcils mascara I have been using a bunch of samples and not liking many of them all that much (Badgal, Too Faced)...this week I have switched to MAC Zoom Fast Black Lash, and it is very dramatic on. I have long, very dark lashes to start with but this stuff makes me look like a drag queen. I kinda like it!


 
LOL, you're crazy.

I'm using Chanel Inimitable for going out dancing / dinner etc.
Maybelline Great Lash for everyday....I probably wouldn't buy it again though.


----------



## LoveHappens

Dior Iconic


----------



## Loquita

dee-dee said:


> LOL, you're crazy.
> 
> I'm using Chanel Inimitable for going out dancing / dinner etc.
> Maybelline Great Lash for everyday....I probably wouldn't buy it again though.



Glad you can see the humor in my desire to look like a drag queen. 

And ITA with your assessment of Great Lash...I have bought it a few times 'cause of all the hype (and the price is great, I would love for it to be as great as they say), but then it always disappoints.  I _do_ like their clear mascara, though, for my wacky thick eyebrows.  It tames them perfectly.


----------



## Bag Lady 923

I have added a few more to my collection... MAC Zooom Fast Black Lash and Maybelline Intense XXL


----------



## Designer_Love

maybeline great lash waterproof, it's the only mascara i ever buy, i've been using it since i first starting wearing makeup when i was 13, i'll buy it as long as they make it.


----------



## mayen120

trish mcevoy is the best mascara ever!

i also like lash blast length from the drugstore


----------



## Vinyl

Lancome Oscillation.

It's okay... but I don't think it's worth the price tag.  I won't be repurchasing it.  For the price, I could get the Sephora mascara sampler set.


----------



## karmenzsofia

L'oreal Voluminous (not waterproof)


----------



## dessertpouch

So I decided to give L'oreal Voluminous a try since many of you here seem to recommend/use it. The first application was ideal -- I was quite pleased! But, since then it has been rather clumpy. Does anyone have a simple solution for this problem? I'm a total makeup novice, so pardon the ignorance!

TIA 

Oh, and as a sidenote, the mascara that I had been using prior to the L'oreal one was Benefit's BadGal. That one unfortunately made my eyes start to burn by mid-day


----------



## Vinyl

dessertpouch said:


> But, since then it has been rather clumpy. Does anyone have a simple solution for this problem?



Use an eyelash comb!  Looks like this.  Should be able to buy a cheap one at your local drugstore.


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

used maybeline greatlash for a while now using loreal voluminous and love it!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Right now I'm using L'oreal Collagen Mascara in Black, love it!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Mascara from the body shop. Find it works best when i'm wearing my contacts so i just stick with it.


----------



## Fashionista_

Chanel Inimitable (waterproof)

L'oreal Voluminous - the waterproof is so NOT waterproof but I prefer its formula  to trhe original always comes out of the too with too much product on the wand.

Estee Lauder Sumptuous  - This is brilliant for my lashes. Love it!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Max Factor's 2000 Calorie Extreme Waterproof Lash Plumper I  it. I don't even have to use a liner b/c the brush just barely touches your lash line applying just enough product to fill out and curl my lashes so that I only have to smudge the remaining product with a blending brush.


----------



## jennalovesbags

BE Buxom!


----------



## sgw135

mascara is my one and only CANT LIVE WITHOUT beauty product hehehe ive tried soooo many over the years (started with maybeline and worked my way through MAC Urban Decay Benefit Too Faced Dior) however i have finally found the most amazing mascara*s* ... ive been using it for over a year and i still love it

Fresh Supernova and Firebird (one, the other or both together) they are incredible and super gentle on your eyelashes but man do they make your eyes POP


----------



## bs7689

As a student, I really only wear full makeup on weekends/nights but mascara is one this I CANNOT leave the house in! I use the ever-faithful Diorshow (regular) in black and I have been using it for at least 4 years now. Sometimes I'll try other products (Givenchy Phenomeneyes, Bad Girl lash, etc) but I also go back to Diorshow.


----------



## bhalpop

I use Lash Blast but for years now I swear by Lancome's definicil. The best ever!


----------



## alexandra28

Ysl!


----------



## yellow08

L'oreal Collagen Mascara in Black
Lash Stilleto in Black
Benefits Bad Girl Lash in black
Sephora Ionic in black
I use to love Dior but it's too expensive to me now...


----------



## Jeneen

maybelline full n soft - my favorite.


----------



## weirdabalooza

I just love love LOVE my Lancôme Hypnôse Drama! I have very thick, long lashes but with these mascara they really pop out


----------



## conrad18

I love mascara! I have very short, fine eyelashes so without mascara my eyelids look bald - like a fish. So, I always wear mascara, even when my DH is gone and I know I wont be doing anything other than staying home doing laundry.  My favorite is Cover Girl Lash Blast in Black. It's great for volumizing and it's so cheap! I go through a tube of mascara every other month, so I dont want to spend too much and CG Lash Blast is perfect.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Update: Maybelline Pulse Perfection


----------



## *ilovebrad*

I use Chanel and Lancome


----------



## joodi

DIOR 
dior show and black out


----------



## xpurseloverx

any lancome mascara i am wanting to try dior mascara


----------



## xjsbellamias13

It's always changing. Still on the search for my HG, but the ones that I come back to the most are, Maybelline Full and Soft, Max Factor 2000 Calorie, and Maybelline Collosal Volume. I'm using a new one right now;Loreal collagen. I's okay, kinda clumps my lashes. I won't buy it again!


----------



## lawchick

Lancome Hypnose is my favorite so far for very dramatic false looking lashes.  I bought my first tube of Max Factor 2000 Calorie with the new wand.  I like it.  It's less clump prone than Hypnose but not as dramatic.  I use it for work.


----------



## alexandra28

YSL is my new favorite.


----------



## ellacoach

YSL is my fave, followed by Chanel. Diorshow Iconic which I'm using right now is also wonderful. But next I think I'm going to try Loreal's HIP mascara and Loreal Volumunious Carbon Black.


----------



## rendodan110

i layer cover girl lash blast with maybelline lash stiletto over top.


----------



## talexs

I like to mix it up, right now I am rotating:
  Benefit Bad Gal Lash
  Too Faced Pinpoint Lash Injection (I think this may be my new favorite)
  Clinique High Impact Mascara (always end up coming back to this one)


----------



## ashtray-girl

L'extreme by lancome, I use lancome mascaras since I was 15, IMO they're the best!


----------



## bubbleloba

DiorShow iconic and DiorShow unlimited.


----------



## miss gucci

i usually using dior or mac mascaras.
but recently i bought loreal double extension,with renewal serum and it's great..


----------



## surlygirl

sgw135 said:


> mascara is my one and only CANT LIVE WITHOUT beauty product hehehe ive tried soooo many over the years (started with maybeline and worked my way through MAC Urban Decay Benefit Too Faced Dior) however i have finally found the most amazing mascara*s* ... ive been using it for over a year and i still love it
> 
> Fresh Supernova and Firebird (one, the other or both together) they are incredible and super gentle on your eyelashes but man do they make your eyes POP


 
just finished up the Fresh mascara mini-combo set from sephora, and I could not agree more! I've been using Diorshow and Diorshow Blackout for much of this year along with the occasional MAC plushlash, but now that I've tried the Fresh mascaras I'm hooked. I have pretty long lashes, but this adds the additional thickness and length that I love. My lashes are feathery and lush and don't get hard and flaky like they sometimes did with other mascaras. I ordered full sizes of both mascaras during Sephora's F&F, and am picking up another mini-combo set for my purse.


----------



## CajunFille'

I absolutely love NYX Doll Eye Mascara. I love extra long dramatic lashes.


----------



## keodi

CajunFille' said:


> I absolutely love *NYX Doll Eye Mascara*. I love extra long dramatic lashes.


 
oooh good one! I love doll eye mascara!. It definately gives the doll eye effect at least on me anyway...


----------



## annaspanna33

Mascaras are my absolute love and I've used absolutely loads of different ones. I just got a new one and honestly girls, you HAVE to try it. It is A MA ZING!!! Givenchy Phenomenon Eyes Extension (or something like that), so so sooooo goood!! YSL false lash effect one isn't bad either.


----------



## bootiepatootie

I just got Lancome Hypnose, so far I really like it


----------



## fashionistaO

Givenchy


----------



## francyFG

I'm using HR Lash Queen in Feline Black but I won't buy it again. Not satisfied!


----------



## Nat

Clinique Lash Power mascara. Discovered it last month, best mascara ever!


----------



## kathyrose

Right now I'm using a Clinique one and Tarte. I love the Tarte one cause it's waterproof and I wanted a waterproof mascara. Trying Max Factor next although it's being discontinued in the US so if I fall in love with it, I'd be out of luck.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Givenchy Phenomen'eyes.  It's my savior lol I'm absolutely in love with it  It makes my lashes look beautifully long. The only things I dislike about it are that it's VERY hard to get off at night and that the tubes are so small I have to get a new one every week and a half-2 weeks


----------



## bnjj

surlygirl said:


> just finished up the Fresh mascara mini-combo set from sephora, and I could not agree more! I've been using Diorshow and Diorshow Blackout for much of this year along with the occasional MAC plushlash, but now that I've tried the Fresh mascaras I'm hooked. I have pretty long lashes, but this adds the additional thickness and length that I love. My lashes are feathery and lush and don't get hard and flaky like they sometimes did with other mascaras. I ordered full sizes of both mascaras during Sephora's F&F, and am picking up another mini-combo set for my purse.


 
Based on these reviews, I picked up the mini set today.  The full size versions in Canada would be close to $70 for both.  Can anyone who has the full size versions of the Fresh mascaras please tell me what size they are?  Sephora's website states the ounce size for the minis but not for the full size product.  Thanks.


----------



## bnjj

Follow up to my post above - I used both of these this morning and loved how my lashes turned out.  Sadly, I did not love the smudges under my eyes.

It's probably best that these did not turn out to be HG mascaras for me as at $70, they're just too much.


----------



## pmburk

For the past several months I've been wearing Besame's 1930s gingerbread formula mascara. I have a love-hate relationship with it. I love it because it is totally flake free and smells great. Hate it because it tends to give me raccoon eyes. I'm about to open a tube of Lash Stiletto that I picked up on sale at Target, so we'll see how that works.


----------



## pupeluv

Lancome Definicils


----------



## Bagspy

YSL singulier mascara.


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> For the past several months I've been wearing Besame's 1930s gingerbread formula mascara. I have a love-hate relationship with it. I love it because it is totally flake free and smells great. Hate it because it tends to give me raccoon eyes. I'm about to open a tube of Lash Stiletto that I picked up on sale at Target, so we'll see how that works.


 
Well I left the Lash stiletto in my makeup bag and instead went and picked up a tube of Diorshow Unlimited. My lashes are naturally fairly dark and long, and the Diorshow gave me mega Kim Kardashian "I'm wearing fake lashes" look after just one coat. I usually don't go for that look, but have to say I'm pretty impressed.  I'll be anxious to see how it wears by the end of the day, if I have any flaking or the dreaded raccoon eyes.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Diorshow never did anything great for me.  I keep a tube around but I use it over the Phenomen'eyes to fan them out a bit more (the combo's great by the way if anyone would try lol) but on it's own I don't know I was never impressed.  My eyelashes are blonde (not albino blonde just regular) so I think that's why I demand so much from mascaras, it takes a lot to bring them out and I like them BIG! lol


----------



## lawchick

OK, so I went to Sephora to restock my fave mascara Lancome Hypnose and I decided to try YSL faux cils mascara.  I have to say it was great!  I don't think it will replace my Hypnose but I might consider buying it when Hypnose runs out just for a change.  It volumizes, lengthens and separates beautifully.  I like a really dramatic look from my expensive mascaras and this one delivered.  I wish I would have been able to try one eye with Hypnose and one with YSL but this particular Sephora didn't sample Hypnose (very odd).  In fact, they didn't have samples of many of their mascaras.


----------



## tariloveslouis

MAC Mascara X, haven't found anything that works better for me.  I used to work in a Comsetic Department and have tried them all.  I honestly prefer false lashes, but mascara X does nice things for my lashes on my days of from the faux ones!


----------



## ashtray-girl

after 13 years of lancome mascaras I switched because of L'oreals animal testing policies (lancome is owned by L'oreal) to clinique. I use the primer and the lash doubling mascara ( it doesn't double lashes) and I love them together. my lashes are longer than ever and still don't have to much volume, which I like!


----------



## vvelle13

I used to love Diorshow after trying a sample a friend gave me, but now Lashblast is my go to mascara. So pigmented and separates really well. I have pretty long lashed but they're just not dark enough for my liking, lashblast totally fix that problem. I might give Lancome Hypnose a try, seeing how so many girls like it so much lol


----------



## juicyincouture

i always switch right now im using prestige my biggest lashes they give me dramatic lashes i love!


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique-High Definition lashes


----------



## nwhite

I switch off between MAC Dazzlelash and Max Factor 2000 Calorie


----------



## Ivy Lin

Fresh Supernova


----------



## Mommyx2

I'm still loving Covergirl Lashblast.  I recently tried MAC Zoom Lash and I HATE it with a passion!  As soon as I swiped that sucker on, my lashes straightened out and lost it's curl.


----------



## Bitten

I use Clinique Naturally Glossy mascara in jet black during the week and Vincent Longo mascara in black/brown for weekends/more relaxed looks.


----------



## holycooooow

Dior Show...but it clumps my eyelashes. I'm thinking of purchasing YSL next


----------



## alleriaa

Lancôme Hypnôse!


----------



## Queen_Bee

DiorShow & Lancome Hypnose


----------



## baggingit

Maybelline Full N' Soft


----------



## letsgoshopping

^ Me too! I have tried sooo many mascaras and kept coming back to my Full n Soft! I just started using Shesiedo's The Mascara Base underneath it. It's love!


----------



## baggingit

^I love it! I have tried some of the more pricy ones too! Can't beat it! It doesn't hurt my feelings when I have to throw it out after 3 or 4 months either.


----------



## abeautifulleto

eyeko, covergirl lash blast, l'oreal voluminous, mac zoom lash


----------



## Fashionista_

YSL Faux Cils, EL Sumptuous, L'Oreal Voluminous, Maybelline Colossal


----------



## density_

Maybelline Turbo Boost Volum Express


----------



## declaredbeauty

Maybelline Lash Stiletto... just brought another tube! Love this stuff.


----------



## ellacoach

Today I used YSL Singulieur in black. Love it!


----------



## natalie78

I cannot seem to find a mascara that I really like.  I want one that does everything!  Some lengthen, some volumize...I want one that does both!  I must have 30 tubes in a box under my sink.  I've tried almost all drug store brands and quite a few department store brands and cannot find on that I love.

Anyone have a suggestion for one that does everything?


----------



## MJDaisy

loreal telescopic explosion...the little ball wand! i've become absolutely obsessed...it works so well.


----------



## BagLuver

Covergirl LashBlast and LashBlast Length


----------



## babypie

Dior DiorShow waterproof


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Dior Diorshow Iconic...love it!!!*~*


----------



## bs7689

After years and years of Diorshow, I just started trying out a sample of Lash Fusion XL and I must say I'm kind of impressed!


----------



## sbelle

Laurav Gellar ---love it!


----------



## courty

kiehl's lately. it's really nice! i dont like mascaras that get too crunchy, and this one doesn't. before that i had full & soft, which was fine too.

and when i want really dramatic lashes, i use blinc kiss me.


----------



## Loquita

I generally switch between Belcils (a Spanish brand) and MAC Plushlash.  I also use MAC Zoom Fast Black Lash when I feel like looking like a drag queen.


(And I am not kidding about that).


----------



## devoted7

I use MAC's Zoom Lash, Plush Lash, & Pro Lash.

I also use Dior's DiorShow and MUFE Smoky Lash.


----------



## pond23

Right now I am using Anastasia Lash Lifting Mascara. I love that it doesn't clump at all.


----------



## MissPrincess88

Maybelline The Colossal Volum' Express


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Givenchy Phenomenal and MAC Plush Lash.


----------



## lovelysarahg

I like CoverGirl mascaras and MAC Plush Lash.


----------



## otilia

YSL Singulier


----------



## abeautifulleto

natalie78 said:


> I cannot seem to find a mascara that I really like.  I want one that does everything!  Some lengthen, some volumize...I want one that does both!  I must have 30 tubes in a box under my sink.  I've tried almost all drug store brands and quite a few department store brands and cannot find on that I love.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion for one that does everything?




l'oreal voluminous.. and i suggest trying diorshow but ive never tried it myself


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Maybelline's Full 'N Soft in Very Black


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

seems like lately all the ones I've ordered from Sephora turn out to be dried and old!!!
Not talking about inexpensive mascara either. May as well go back to the cheap stuff.


----------



## kenseysimone

Bare Escentuals bareMinerals Flawless Definition Mascara Black


----------



## asamiramirez

I use Bare Escentuals Buxom Lash and I really love it.


----------



## karester

I've been using Cover Girl LastBlast Volume, but lately the brush is picking up too much out of the tube and clumping like mad on my lashes.  I think it's time to pick a new one.


----------



## pmburk

I'm now using Lancome Hypnose, and I love it! I previously tried Diorshow, which I absolutely LOVED, but it irritated my eyes something fierce. Hypnose is awesome!


----------



## AmandaHW

Diorshow...which looks AWESOME, but it is irritating my contacts so now I have to find something else


----------



## kasmom

Currently using Diorshow but I think I'm going to swith back to YSL.


----------



## spylove22

ysl


----------



## suzie_hun

i've been using DiorShow for years, but the price of it really went up so I'm looking for a cheaper alternate. I want to try Loreal's Voluminous but it's not sold here (yet?)


----------



## grimmie

My Purse Addiction said:


> Maybelline's Full 'N Soft in Very Black


 
i LOVE this mascara too!! ive tried everything but no other mascara makes my lashes oh so soft


----------



## Necromancer

I'm currently using Dior's Extase.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Maybelline Volume Express! One of the best mascaras i've used and has always been my staple!


----------



## canadiangal9

the one mascara that i will always have in my bag is rimmel extra super lash waterproof


----------



## GirlFriday

Loreal Voluminous.  I've used it since highschool.


----------



## HauteMama

I am almost ashamed to admit it, since I am very much NOT a Mary Kay kind of person, but I have been using Mary Kay Ultimate mascara. It really is amazing. It is not waterproof, so it removes easily with soap and water, but it doesn't run in the water, either. I can take my kids swimming and play in the water with them and it doesn't migrate to under my eyes. It lengthens really well, doesn't give me spider-lash and has never clumped. I do wish that it were a little more intensely pigmented, but it is hands-down the very best everyday mascara I've found.


----------



## xpurseloverx

lancome hypnose omg extreme false eye lash look amazingggg


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Lancome, Dior, and Chanel


----------



## TygerKitty

I use oodles of mascaras depending on the type of look I want!

Some of the brands I try:
- too faced lash injection (great for getting all the lashes nice and long but horrible at thickening)
- benefit bad girl (thick, bad for length though)
- bare escentuals buxom lash (my newest love and I am finding I really love this)
- clinique high definition (great all around product)
- lancome fatale (kinda messy but really bold lash look)
- lancome defencils (great for a base but kinda dry)
- stila ?? (dried out too fast but it was a nice black)

My staples:
- lancome l'extreme (great for lengthening)
- lancome hypnose (great for incredible volume and length, makes my lashes look fake!)
- givenchy phenomen'eyes (super volume!)


----------



## choozen1ne

i got a Max Factor mascara on clearance a couple of weeks ago 2000  calorie extreme  and I really like - now the problem is Max Factor is no longer sold in the US  
I use a mix of Loreal formulas in carbon black


----------



## ilvoelv

I am currently loving givenchy phenomenal eyes and Dior extase!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

is it a wise idea to use both a volumizing and a lengthening one? I'm still on the lookout for one that does BOTH and not just either... I have fairly long dark lashes and want a dramatic fake lash look. Givenchy Phenomenon did not do much for me, surprisingly


----------



## TygerKitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *is it a wise idea to use both a volumizing and a lengthening one? *I'm still on the lookout for one that does BOTH and not just either... I have fairly long dark lashes and want a dramatic fake lash look. Givenchy Phenomenon did not do much for me, surprisingly



I do this daily, I put a lengthening one on first and a volumizing one on second... best way I've found to do my lashes!  I have a few products that work as "both" in a pinch but they are typically better at one thing than another.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ which are your best go-to ones for both functions?


----------



## TygerKitty

I like *lancome l'extreme for length* and *lancome hypnose for volume*... BE buxom lash also works well for me to separate and lengthen as does lancome defencils (but I find this mascara dries out quickly); too faced lash injection is good at separating as well but I don't remember about lengthening.

lol sorry... after I posted I wasn't sure if I answered it correctly!?  

as for my 'dual purpose' mascaras... I like BE flawless definition mascara; clinique lash doubling mascara (some volume, some separation and some lengthening) and their naturally glossy mascara isn't bad either... lastly, I like maybelline XXL (any) because the primer helps plump the lashes up and it seems to lengthen fairly well if I remember correctly.


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Dior Iconic


----------



## designingdancer

Currently I'm using Dior Extase but I'm switching back to Smashbox Lash DNA as soon as the tube is empty!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

TygerKitty said:


> I like *lancome l'extreme for length* and *lancome hypnose for volume*... BE buxom lash also works well for me to separate and lengthen as does lancome defencils (but I find this mascara dries out quickly); too faced lash injection is good at separating as well but I don't remember about lengthening.
> 
> lol sorry... after I posted I wasn't sure if I answered it correctly!?
> 
> as for my 'dual purpose' mascaras... I like BE flawless definition mascara; clinique lash doubling mascara (some volume, some separation and some lengthening) and their naturally glossy mascara isn't bad either... lastly, I like maybelline XXL (any) because the primer helps plump the lashes up and it seems to lengthen fairly well if I remember correctly.



I really like Lancome, I think it's very underrated by most people! I used to like Definicils for length as well, but I want a really dramatic fake lash look, lol. Is the Lancome volumnizing REALLY volumnizing?


----------



## TygerKitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I really like Lancome, I think it's very underrated by most people! I used to like Definicils for length as well, but I want a really dramatic fake lash look, lol. Is the Lancome volumnizing REALLY volumnizing?



The hypnose works great for me... they also have hypnose drama but I haven't tried that... the brush is different so I haven't wanted to branch out away from my favorite hypnose!

Lancome virtuose is also pretty good if you want your lashes to curl a bit more!  It will take more coats to get volume though...


----------



## bj81

http://www.okmart.com.au/media/cata...e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/6/9/69809.jpg

Boubourjois volume glamour $13.50 and worth every penny!


----------



## MoreBagsForMe

Clinique in 'black honey' - great effect for green eyes!

Origins' Underwear for Lashes is FANTASTIC for getting thicker and longer lashes - highly recommendable!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Today at Sephora I tried on Diorshow Blackout, OMG! It really gave me long, fake looking lashes with 2 coats. I promptly bought a set which had the original Diorshow and the Blackout one, going to try layering both of them.


----------



## crystalrnc

YSL Faux Cils devotee. 

Best. Mascara. Ever.


----------



## SWlife

Right now I'm using the L'Oreal Telescopic Explosion. The one that Penelope Cruz touts in the commercial. The shape does allow you to get into hard to reach places, and the mascara doesn't run but I'm not sure I'm totally in love with it.
I think I'll try another tube and see if I can reach mascara nirvana.
Btw, I really have trouble being faithful to one mascara. Diorshow really gave me raccoon eyes, Jemma Kidd's Makeup School Lash Tint is hard to find and so freakin' expensive, Chanel's didn't wow me.
I'm making this into a harder job than it needs to be.


----------



## Jeannam2008

YSL volume effect


----------



## AmandaHW

I have been using DiorShow for a while...but the last couple of tubes I got from sephora were all dried out or something.

I just recently have tried the BE flawless definition and have been pleasantly surprised...definitely not as glam as DiorShow but good for an everyday mascara.


----------



## desertsand

B.E. ~ Buxom


----------



## flashy.stems

diorshow extasse . so good.


----------



## FASHIONSDOLGER

Givenchy phenominon


----------



## impulsive_

Givenchy Phenomen'eyes.


----------



## krazydaisy

I use cheap drug store mascara


----------



## Loquita

krazydaisy said:


> I use cheap drug store mascara



Me, too!  I like Cover Girl Lash Exact in Very Black...I alternate that with a Spanish pharmacy brand called Belcils, and when I am feeling high-end I use MAC Studio Fix mascara (a new discovery - and it is )


----------



## Jeannam2008

YSL volume effect (sample size) but I need to find a "dupe" b/c I'm not spending $30.00 for a full size bottle of that. I need to find something that's in a drug store close by so I don't have to pay shipping either.


----------



## trueshoelove2

Diorshow Unlimited


----------



## yeliab

Dior Show - but I rotate a lot


----------



## MM83

I just got Make Up Forever Smoky Lash and _I love it._ It's heaven, super long, fake lash look! And it's cheap! $22 isn't bad, but I think that's just b/c I'm used to dropping much more on larger hauls.


----------



## lovemysavior

Have been using L'Oreal Voluminous for years and I love it!


----------



## janice

I used Loreal Voluminous and Dior Show for years. I recently (about a week ago) purchased Lash Blast and am loving it. : )


----------



## Love Of My Life

serge lutens  and the brush/wand is very comb like.. really fabulous and

doesn't leave little black flecks on your face either..


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Buxom but I can't remember who makes it. I am switching back to the pink cheapy tube from the grocery store. It works better than all the other brands out there. lol


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

I use rimel mascara it's better than all the other ones i have tried.


----------



## sjunky13

YSL faux cils for about 11 years now. I just got Armani's eyes to kill and its amazing too!


----------



## regretless

heroine make (japanese brand) long and curl mascara
waterproof & holds curls very well  great for my stick straight asian lashes!


----------



## Necromancer

At the moment it's Dior's Extase.


----------



## amazigrace

Armani 'Eyes to Kill'. But I also
think Rimmel makes the best
mascara for that price range!


----------



## thavasa

chantecaille


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I needed a cheap mascara as my old one ran out - I'm using maybelline Full & Soft waterproof - LOVE IT!!!!!!!! and its SO CHEAP!!!!


----------



## *Jem*

Maybelline pulse perfection- awesome! makes my lashes so long. I thought the vibrating mascara thing was silly but this one is great!
volume express in the yellow tube- again pretty good- give me lots of volume 

I think I am going to try to combine the 2 I mentioned above and see what happens!


----------



## Norlite

No more HE mascaras for me. Just not worth it imo. 

Right now using NYX Doll Eye and lovin' it.


----------



## sign_coach925T

i have posted it before but but chanel de expetionnel is best for people with meduim length lashes. Dior blackout is nice but not waterproof or any other dior mascara. dior show by pass just clumps. but i was at sephora recently and the sephora SA said that diorshow was meant to be used with black out( blackout going over it )


----------



## heiress-ox

I used to be all about the high end mascaras & I still have abunch of unopened yet to try, but after trying lots I like Clinique High Impact Mascara, Covergirl Lash Blast & Lashblast length and I also love the Lancome Oscillation Powerbooster Primer!


----------



## TheDivineWithin

Christian Dior's Dior Show BlackOut for va va voom lashes


----------



## babyontheway

BB party mascara


----------



## Karenada

have being using cargo mascara cant remeber if it has a name but the one thats supposed to lengthing ur lashes in 30 days or something. But yeah didnt really work hated the formula (easily smudged and took ages to dry). Instead i really like rimmel volume lash mascara with the curved brush and bought one today, it curves the lashes and gives length which is nice for someone like me who has short lashes.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Recently I had been on a mascara hunt. I started of with Clinique mascara. Something hypoallergenic since I have been dealing with burning eye issues. Clinique was a fail. I started to give up but thought one more try: YSL Ever Long. I love it. Lengthening plus no burning. Its a keeper.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess


----------



## Crystalina

Almay one coat thickening mascara.

I love it!  I have severe allergies and very sensitive, fair skin.

This stuff is not too expensive, easy to find, never flakes and my eyes NEVER itch or burn.  RAVES!!!!!


----------



## MakeupDIY

I use Cargo Lash Activator and LOVE it


----------



## trueshoelove2

I just got Maybelline Lash Stiletto because I needed a new one when I wasn't by a Sephora


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Singulieur


----------



## Jenphx

Clinique "Naturally Glossy."


----------



## Loquita

MAC Studio Fix in Black.  I  the brush.


----------



## klj

I still use Loreal Voluminous black/brown...I've tried a wide range of mascara's..and always come back to this..it works great for me and the price isn't too bad either..


----------



## declaredbeauty

Maybelline's Lash Stiletto


----------



## devoted7

I used Lacome this morning!


----------



## gre8dane

Currently Bobbi Brown Extreme Party mascara I received as part of a free gift.  Not impressed with it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess...


----------



## janice

Rimmel Sexy Curves in Black


----------



## kmd1_123

Waterproof Covergirl Lashblash in black-brown, and Blinc Mascara in Black


----------



## clk55girl

Christian Dior's Diorshow in Azure Blue...Love it because it makes my brown eyes "pop"


----------



## lv-lover

Rimmel Sexy Curves...it's ok.


----------



## Love Of My Life

have also tried serge lutens.. a little $ but its beautiful mascara..


----------



## coreenmd

YSL faux cils mascara!!!


----------



## VintageVuitton

L'Oreal Voluminous in Carbon Black (or the original). Love Love Love it!  I've tried tons of mascaras and this is my fav.


----------



## Louiebabeee

100%pure ultra lengething mascara   ...love this stuff!


----------



## elle tee

Stila Major Major Lash.  It's pretty good, about equivalent to Diorshow which I was using before, and maybe a couple dollars cheaper.  But, I can still remember a couple years ago when Major Lash (only one major) used to cost $9... I feel like it's over priced now, hah.  Will probably try MAC next.


----------



## hapijuliet18

I use covergirl lashblast and I like it 
However, I don't feel like it keeps my lashes curled for long enough?

What do you suggest ladies?


----------



## miss_ritz

Waterproof mascara - even crappy waterproof ones hold your curl.
I have tried Chanel, loved it, wanted to try different things and have switched to others like YSL and Lancome (the worst) Now all I have to show for it is a bunch of new mascara bottles sitting on my counter... and which one do I go for every day? Chanel! I love this stuff.


----------



## bp26

DiorShow x 5 years now...it's the best.  i also tried the waterproof version, just as great. i wait for the sephora F&F 20% (usually Nov/Dec) and stock up.


----------



## kasmom

Right now I'm using Korres and I really like the tiny tiny brush.


----------



## mursepurse

Im a big fan of clinique mascara


----------



## bs7689

Just started using Dior Extase...I hated it at first but now I think I'm getting the hang of it. I'll withhold judgement for a few more days!


----------



## miss gucci

i just bought new Dior extase mascara and i love it...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Clinique Naturally Glossy in black. I've tried many others over the years but I always come back to this one. I've used it since 1989!


----------



## Loveitall

mursepurse said:


> Im a big fan of clinique mascara


i have the high lengths clinque mascara and i hate it. after the inital application additional applications look clumpy and flake.


----------



## DelicateRose

Currently, Chantecaille but I want to try YSL next.


----------



## Chaneller

_BeneFit Bad Gal Lash Mascara, love the *black* and *blue* versions of it.
_


----------



## LAltiero85

L'Oreal Voluminous in Carbon


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Started using Covergirl Lashblast. It's good for lengthening.


----------



## Rema85

Giorgio Armani Maestro Mascara.  I never use anything else.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Diorshow mascara!!! I've been using it religiously for almost 5 years now.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

L'oreal double extended mascara


----------



## trueshoelove2

Today I'm wearing Diorshow Unlimited


----------



## Nola

Lumene Sensitive eyes as always. It´s the only one that doesn´t make my eyes itch.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess black mascara..love it..


----------



## girlygirl3

I'm liking Buxom Lash which adds such volume to my skimpy lashes!  It's not waterproof so it can smudge a little.  I've been applying one layer of this with one layer of MUFE Smoky Lash in Waterproof, which lengthens my lashes so it's a nice combination!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Inimitable


----------



## sweetfacespout

benefit bad gal lash mascara


----------



## hautecouture15

UD big fatty mascara, I can't wait to use it up, it's so clumpy and the wand is way too big


----------



## missliu

Currently DiorShow Iconic


----------



## EasterBunny

Chanel Inimitable


----------



## SweetCandy

L'oreal Telescopic!!! The best for me so far and I've tried hundreds of them! I also like some from the Rimmel collection!


----------



## klassykdt

Collegen by Loreal....love it!!!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Clinique! I looooove Clinique's mascaras.


----------



## peachy pink

YSL Singulier!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Diorshow waterproof..Love it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Definicls by Lancome


----------



## chantal1922

avon super shock


----------



## LovePinkCoach

I love Lancome mascaras... and I just bought Maybelline 24 hour bold mascara, and I actually really like it. It really makes my lashes long and think.


----------



## wordbox

CoverGirl Lash Blast


----------



## Love Of My Life

switching between Edward Bess & Serge Lutens..


----------



## Nat

Clinique Lash Power. It's practically waterproof, doesn't smudge, stays on great - even through tears- and comes off easily with warm water.

Great for contact lens wearers and those with sensitive eyes (moi).


----------



## twilight_sky

Fiber wig.  It never flakes


----------



## FullyLoaded

Wow! looks good- I added this on my makeup wishlist a few days ago. I really want it now.



peachy pink said:


> YSL Singulier!



My all times favs:

5. Lancome Definicils
4. Loreal Telescopic
3. Bourjois Volume Clubbing
2. Fresh Supernova
1. Loreal Voluminous in Carbon black


----------



## Necromancer

DiorShow Extase


----------



## Bagnista

Guerlain La 2 Guerlain Volumizing Mascara


----------



## ashtray-girl

I'm rotating between lancome l'extreme and hypnose (the classic one). . .


----------



## kabaker

I use whatever my hand finds first, I have been going between Clinique's lash doubling and MAC zoomlash


----------



## SamanthaMarie83

Definicls by Lancome


----------



## sweetart

GA Eyes to Kill & Lancome Definicils


----------



## noon

At the moment its YSL Singulier


----------



## Miss DI

I bought latest mascara by Armani  Eyes to Kill and it is very good.


----------



## SugarDaisy

The only one I use is MAC Zoomlash


----------



## Love Of My Life

use serge lutens with a comb that is great and also edward bess..

no clumping and no black spots..


----------



## Loquita

I am _loving_ the samples of Chanel Inimitable that I received - I think that I may have found my mascara HG, I am liking it better than my MAC Studio Fix Mascara.  

(Too bad it's so much more expensive).


----------



## Love Of My Life

Loquita said:


> I am _loving_ the samples of Chanel Inimitable that I received - I think that I may have found my mascara HG, I am liking it better than my MAC Studio Fix Mascara.
> 
> (Too bad it's so much more expensive).


 

   well what else is new about mascaras being so $$$$


----------



## flaweddesignn

Shiseido mascara base + any mascara does amazing results for me!... atm i'm using it with mac fibrelash


----------



## Bri 333

I love Chanel Inimitable and Exceptional mascaras. I think Chanel mascaras are amazing.





Loquita said:


> I am _loving_ the samples of Chanel Inimitable that I received - I think that I may have found my mascara HG, I am liking it better than my MAC Studio Fix Mascara.
> 
> (Too bad it's so much more expensive).


----------



## Loquita

Bri 333 said:


> I love Chanel Inimitable and Exceptional mascaras. I think Chanel mascaras are amazing.



They are TDF! I am really surprised that they don't get more attention, like the Lancome and Dior Show.  The brush is my fave by far - I am seriously going to spring for this one when I run out of my current mascara.


----------



## Loquita

hotshot said:


> well what else is new about mascaras being so $$$$





I know...I have generally tried to stick with drugstore brands until now, and wouldn't pay more than MAC for mascara - Studio Fix mascara is a pretty good dupe of Inimitable, but I still don't find the formula and brush to be as good.

And I _love_ me some black mascara...


----------



## Norlite

I have a few that I rotate. I'll love one a few days at a time and then fixate on another.  

Right now I'm loving my MUFE Smoky Eyes again, but last week I wore NYX Doll Eyes for most the week. 

Right now I currently have, in addition to those 2, Benefit Bad Gal, L'oreal Volumious, the Maybelline one with the tiny wand (whatever it's called, can't remember, too lazy to get up and look) and Stiletto.


----------



## MrsTGreen

I have worn Definicils(Lancome) for years. It's my favorite mascara Well I was in Sephora the other day and got a sample of the new Diorshow Extase mascara. I think I have a new love


----------



## kabaker

I switch up what I wear. Right now I am wearing Loreal Telescopic and its really awesome.


----------



## lookatme

I think only one person mentioned the *make up forever smoky lash*... omg.. 
I love it! It makes my lashes as long as when I use a lash curler w/ other mascaras! 
I love that it works great, the price I don't love so much. 
I used to use max factor volume couture but sadly they discontinued all max factor. 
I'm still on the hunt for the perfect mascara that works great and doesn't cost $$$.


----------



## chris7891

Stila Major Major lash with Dior Estase.


----------



## bellacass

LANCOMMME HYPNOSE ... only the best


----------



## coachwife6

Serge Lutens


----------



## beantownSugar

L'Oreal HiP High Drama Volumizing Mascara


----------



## bs7689

traded in the Dior Extase for YSL Faux Cils...love it!


----------



## irish_clover

MAC Zoomlash and Maybelline great lash with the curved brush.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

at the moment using Lancome Hypnose and alternating with Maybellin Great Lash (which doesn't do a thing for me).
Just ordered a Chanel mascara which I've used in the past and liked


----------



## NemoAndChula

Just bought a tube of Sephora Atomic mascara. Can't wait to see what it does on me.


----------



## chris7891

I just received a tube of Stila Glamour Eyes mascara. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## ashtray-girl

normally I'm a lancome girl, especially the l'extreme but I run out of it and didn't want to pay 20%more  here at sephora when I'll be flying home in 3 week and can get a doublepack with a huge discount at the airport.
So I opted for a drugstore mascara for the time till I'm back home. bought Maybelline Lash stiletto  and I love love love it. Not even l'extreme was able to make my lashes THAT long, and I am totally more into lang lashes that thick ones. 
such a cheap mascara and such an amazing effect, I really can't believe this, as the only drugstore mascara liked was discontinued years ago (l'oreal longitude) and the rest I tried was just total crap, at least on my lashes.


----------



## lavidacampus

Maybelline Full N Soft Waterproof in very black. I love the thick brush and how the formula is light enough to keep my sparse eyelashes curled.


----------



## twin53

^^
that's my everyday mascara too.
for special evenings i use chanel or lancome


----------



## nottalotta

I have used DiorShow for years.  Just the regular/original one.  It's HG for me. I've tried to find a cheaper replacement (Cover Girl Lash Blast in orange tube is the last I remember trying) but nothing gives me the volume, clump-free, non-flaking staying power that DiorShow does for me.  

I don't need lengthening, just volume. I continue to look.  I will read through the posts/threads to see if other options are mentioned.


----------



## girlygirl3

Trying out Givenchy's PhenomEyes Waterproof in Water Turquoise. It says it's High Precision Panoramic Mascara and perfectly curls.  I have to work out how to apply to get the best effect, but so far it's fun to do your lashes with a little blue ball!


----------



## light blue

Has anyone heard of/tried Lancome's new Definicils Precious Cells Mascara? It _looks_ good, but most mascaras do!


----------



## NemoAndChula

I really like the Sephora Atomic! The spiked rubber wand does a very good job. My eyelashes are sparse and this mascara went on like a dream, and made me look a lot better.


----------



## SweetCandy

Cover girl lashblast! Love it!


----------



## Anna R.

DiorShow - regular one, but I don`t like it


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess & Serge Lutens (the comb brush is fabulous)


----------



## Bethc

:bump:

Bumping this to see what people are using now?  Trying to find one I like.

Thanks!


----------



## bjayadesigns

i use diorshow waterproof imo its the best


----------



## BagloverBurr

I bought the Sephora mascara collection set a few weeks back, and have been using the little samples to see what i like. 

I like Cargo Lash activator, benefit bad gal lash, smash box bionic lash..so far

The MUFE smokey lash seems really dry. 

Has anyone tried the MAC falsies mascara?


----------



## monokuro

I really like Lancome Hypnose (nonwaterproof) one and L'Oreals Voluminous. ^^


----------



## ByeKitty

Lancôme Hypnose (works awesome on some days, and so-so on other days :S)
A MaxFactor one that doesn't really thickens my lashes, just curls them - very subtle
And I sometimes switch to Estée Lauder... I forgot what it's called. Bold Volume?


----------



## ilvoelv

YSL faux cilis.. my absolute favorite.


----------



## declaredbeauty

I'm using Rimmel Mascra.. the pink tube. It's aight.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i recently purchased MAC Falsies Mascara. wore it last nite. it was just ok.

i really like the l'oreal voluminous carbon black mascara. i used to use Burjois with the white fiber extender thingies but i can't find it anymore.


----------



## missgiannina

lancome hypnose


----------



## fabchick1987

I switch out between maybelline falsies and grow luscious.  I have a few others but dont use them much.  they prob should be thrown away lol


----------



## stylerouge

Diorshow is the best!!! It's also one of socialite Minnie Mortimer's fave http://******/dXou7y


----------



## sweetart

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill is my fave and I never apply mascara without Shiseido's original mascara base!

I also use Lancome Definicils but mostly on my lower lashes since the brush is smaller.


----------



## russianchanel

I started using Chanel inimitable intense and it makes my lashes look amazing, best volume too.


----------



## scarlet555

^^ Same here, mine is in black, and it does not smudge.  I have lots of problem with smudging on most mascara, the only other one that works good on me with no smudge is Definicil.  But Chanel beats out Definicil in the volume and length dept!  For Chanel inimitable intense: be careful when applying, apply lightly...


----------



## Bethc

Ok... Went to Saks today and came home with samples from Chanel, Dior, and Lancome.  I also tried MAC Zoom...

One more question - waterproof or not?  I would think waterproof if it was available, but I've seen some posts where people have deliberately indicated non-waterproof, so I was wondering if there's a reason?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Bought YSL Faux Cils yesterday. Can't wait to try it. So far I love all of the YSL mascaras that I have tried.


----------



## ellacoach

Right now I'm using Dior Extase, but it's almost out so I'm going back to YSL...either Faux Cils or Singulier...both equally amazing!


----------



## pmburk

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i really like the l'oreal voluminous carbon black mascara.


 
I just started using this one and I love it! Super black and gives me nice defined fluffy lashes. Definitely a nice drugstore dupe for Diorshow, and less wet than Lancome Hypnose.


----------



## cloudzz

L'oreal Voluminous Carbon Black~ I just started using it. I think it's almost on a par with Lancome Definicil. It gives me intense black color, length, definition, and volume. Love it. I do need to build up a few coats though whereas Definicil can give me my desired look in just one or two coats max.


----------



## ilvoelv

MAC zoom and another MAC mascara.. the one with the pink cap.. Makes my lashes look fake


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I am very picky with my mascara! 
Most makes my lashes uncurl after application... so the only one I would use is Lancome's Définicils... but recently I tried Covergirl's waterproof Lashblast! It's definitely on a par with Lancome's, if not better as it doesn't smudge as much, if any at all! Cheaper too!


----------



## Bre

My current obsession is Estee Lauder's Sumptuous Bold Volume layered over EL Primer Plus. Gives my lashes insane volume and deep color.


----------



## TheImportersWife

Maybelline Full & Soft (usually 2 coats).

If I want my lashes to look more obvious, then I use Maybelline Great Lash as a 3rd coat.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ok weird question what kind of brushes do you girls like best for your mascara? I haven't been wearing make up for a while and I'm starting to get back into it. I bought a mascara and it doesn't have the bristle brush but kind of like a silicone rubber like brush. And I'm not sure if I'm liking it, it seems like the mascara clumps up more and when I try tp separate them with it or even try to put on a second coat I can't do it and it just ends up looking more clumpy. I'm not really sure if it's the brush, the mascara, or a combination of them that's causing that to happen.


----------



## Addicted2PuRSez

dior.


----------



## xlovely

I've tried all mascaras, Dior Show and the Blackout one, Chanel Inimitable, YSL Faux Cils, Lancome Definicils, Hypnose, MUFE Smoky Lash, the vibrating ones, all cheapie ones: Loreal, Rimmel, Covergirl, Maybelline, and sooo many other ones. 
My all time favorite is the *Shu Uemura Basic *mascara, nothing compares. It never smudges, keeps the curl perfectly, and no clumps! For more drama, I wiggle Pulse Perfection at the ends of my lashes and my normally stick straight thin lashes look full and super fake


----------



## photoshopgrl

I don't wear a ton of makeup anymore, I usually skip the eyeliner and use very little shadow so I want my eyes to really pop still. The only mascara that makes that happen for me is Lancome L'Extreme. It makes my lashes so long they bounce against my glasses/sunglasses.


----------



## yellow08

Right now I loving L'Oreal Million lashes...


----------



## lovehgss1

I'm now using Buxom which I purchased at Sephora. I have thing spindly lashes so I like a mascara the lifts and separates them without clumping and this on works. Not great and good enough for now.


----------



## nc.girl

I just got the newer Lancome Hypnose Drama mascara in the little free gift set from Sephora. The "S" shaped brush is a little new/different to me, but so far I'm really liking the mascara. I'm sure I'll get more used to the brush with time. I have pretty long eyelashes already, but this mascara lengthens them even more AND defines all my lashes too.


----------



## russianchanel

is there a mascara that is hypoallergenic that is a department brand? i am currently using chanel volume and it is making my eyes really red.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Maybelline one by one. I'll be going back to lash blast. I just don't like maybelline. Falsies sucked for me too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess & serge lutens....


----------



## karester

My favorites are Chanel Inimitable Intense and YSL Faux Cils.  I also like MUFE Smoky Lash.


----------



## krazydaisy

i switch back and for from armani eyes to kill and lancome definicils they are both my favorite i also like buxum too


----------



## loci

Chanel Inimitable Intense in Black
This is rather good but I don't really use much mascara.


----------



## Deidre

At the moment, I'm using Dior Extase.  I wasn't too impressed with it at first, but after using it for a while, I fell in love with it.  My only complaint is, its a pain in the *** to get off at the end of the day.  I also really like Cover Girls Lash Blast Lengths.


----------



## lakeshow

Lately I've been doing Mac False Lashes with Covergirl Lash Blast Fusion over top...the False Lashes adds length but I find the formula too be too soft/smudgey at the day wears on so Lash Blast on top remedies this and adds separation.


----------



## gina1023

My name is Gina and I'm a mascara fiend.  I tend to like drier formulations, not as in dried out, just one not wet wet that takes 30 mins to dry.  My current faves are Dior Diorshow WP in Black and Brown, Dior Iconic Intense, Too Faced Lash Injection Pinpoint in Hot Chocolate and Too Faced Lash Injection in Hot Chocolate.


----------



## aloves

I bought the sephora lash stash last December and I've been using a new mascara every month! Right now I'm using too faced lash light mascara  I love it. It looks great when paired with sephora lash plumper.


----------



## kat99

Diorshow Iconic, it's one of my favorites. I also like Blackout.


----------



## roses5682

Dior Iconic, I LOVE it!!


----------



## gracekelly

I gave up spending a ton on mascara a long time ago.  I like L'Oreal.  Have used Voluminous for a long time  started using the Voluminous Million Lashes a few months ago.  My only complaint is that they have too many and it gets confusing and hard to choose.


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Inimitable & recently bought Maybelline Falsies, I caved into all the hype...so far, I really like it.


----------



## saban

I love MAC Opulash.  It thickens and defines my lashes all without smudging.  Only other mascara that did that was MAC Loud Lash which is sadly gone forever.


----------



## PrincessGiselle

ATM i'm using Lancome hypnose which I'm liking


----------



## nekonat

Falling for the Guerlain LE


----------



## lavenderspice

Rimmel Eye Magnifier Mascara


----------



## luvmy3girls

YSL..at the moment


----------



## pmburk

Right now I'm switching between several different - Clinique Lash Doubling, Lancome Definicils, MAC Studio Fix Lash, Lacura Volume, and L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black.


----------



## Lucysky

YSL Faux Cils


----------



## sw0pp

Dior Diorshow Blackout Waterproof - wished it didn't clump so much, gives nice volume instantly

Maybelline Volume & Define Waterproof - no clumping for the first application, but not as dark or volumizing as the above...


----------



## alo6

Shu Uemura Mascara Basic and Precise Volume Waterproof on top.  Have been using this combo for years and swear by it!  The base helps hold the curl (I have flat and stiff asian lashes) and absolutely no smudging.


----------



## DearBuddha

I rotate between drugstore brands: CG Lash Blast Fusion, L'Oreal Voluminous, Maybelline Full N'Soft (all in black).

I'm considering picking up Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes mascara soon. The wand looks so interesting, and (sheepishly admits) I like slightly spidery lashes!


----------



## LaLaLoveLV

Dior Diorshow mascara


----------



## BooYah

Covergirl Lashblast


----------



## dina2010

make up forever smokey lash


----------



## Lucysky

YSL Faux Cils


----------



## kittenelle

Chanel Inimitable Waterproof Volume Length Curl Separation -Noir..


----------



## AnnattheRack

I've always splurged on good mascara, Diorshow or Lancome Definicils, but recently have been trying to cut back on spending so gave Loreal Voluminous a try.  Kyle Richards from the RHOBH swears by it so I figured if it was good enough for her it's definitely worth a go.  Only $5.23 at Target but a total disappointment.  The formula was very drying and took many coats to build volume.  Will have to return.


----------



## Love Of My Life

serge lutens & edward bess


----------



## bonchicgenre

Essence brand at ULTA, love all of theirs and Dior Show


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Recent convert to Chanel Inimitable (Noir Obscur) from Dior DiorShow.  The brush on the Chanel separates and lengthens like no other.

I also have a few tinted MAC mascaras (maroon, green, navy, and plum).


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

dina2010 said:


> make up forever smokey lash



I have heard so many good things about this stuff from people whose opinions I value.  I just can't justify buying another mascara when I have over 20 different kinds.


----------



## AlovesJ

Dior Show....I love it but the drugstore dupe works just as good.


----------



## TYRA187

M.A.C's Splashproof Mascara in black.


----------



## vgarcia

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof in Black.  The stuff is great.  It's like wearing false lashes and the lashes stay separated.  My mom actually thought I was wearing false lashes when she first saw it on me.



def. my fav mascara. I wear it with Avon's lengthening mascara and it definitely looks like i'm wearing fake lashes 

Some other ones I have are the Maybelline Falsies, L'oreal collagen, and an Avon supershock one.


----------



## sammytheMUA

mac zoom lash..
i think thats what its called LOL.


----------



## CookieLady

DiorShow all the way. I also like YSL Faux Cils, but not when it's new as it's way too *wet*.


----------



## citylicious

Just bought the Armani Eyes to Kill mascara and it is by far the best I have tried


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Maybelline Stiletto in black.  I'm loving this item!!!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Buxom Lash, I am in L O V E


----------



## lavenderspice

Maybelline Great Lash


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Maybelline Lash Stiletto Voluptuous. Meh, it's alright. I prefer Great Lash or CG Lash Blast.


----------



## GOALdigger

I LOVE STILETTO. Maybelline has always worked best for me. I like the lash discovery as well. it get those  ity bitty lashes .


----------



## spylove22

MAC Opulash


----------



## Auzzie

I use MUFE Smokey Lash and YSL Faux Cils. I recently purchased the Clinique Bottom Lash, and it is great!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

For a while Dior Iconic was my holy grail for mascara but then I discovered Chanel Inimitable and found a new obsession. 

At the moment I find myself mixing the two. Two coats of inimitable and one coat of Dior Iconic is my regimen at the moment.


----------



## LuvAll81

Usually MAC Haute and Naughty or Opulash 
Drug Store brand alternatives I use: Rimmel Sexy Curves or Day and Night Formula


----------



## keodi

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> For a while Dior Iconic was my holy grail for mascara but then I discovered *Chanel Inimitable and found a new obsession. *
> 
> At the moment I find myself mixing the two. Two coats of inimitable and one coat of Dior Iconic is my regimen at the moment.


 loves!


----------



## cloudzz

I am alternating quite a few mascaras: L'oreal Carbon Black Voluminous, Dior Blackout, Dior Iconic, Helena Rubinstein Lash Queen Feline Black, Imju Fiberwig. L'oreal Voluminous is the best one by far. It's quite comparable to Lancome Definicil, which is one of my favourite.


----------



## Love Of My Life

still liking serge lutens...


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Can anyone suggest a mascara that adds volume and lengthens but doesn't clump?

_Preferably not a drug store brand since I don't care for the formulas. I've tried a lot and haven't been happy with any!_


----------



## billetdoux

I use Lancome cils booster as a base, and then Lancome's definicils! Works really well!


----------



## mspera

Dior Iconic


----------



## mspera

LoveMyMarc said:


> Can anyone suggest a mascara that adds volume and lengthens but doesn't clump?
> 
> _Preferably not a drug store brand since I don't care for the formulas. I've tried a lot and haven't been happy with any!_



In the past, when I tried any of Lancome's mascaras, they are great with no clump and lengthening, and have seemed to have a loyal following over the years as well.


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Inimitable Intense -- love it!!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Buxom!


----------



## declaredbeauty

I'm so tired of Lash Stiletto.. I like it but I'm bored. I want to find something that gives amazing volume without putting work into it.


----------



## momofgirls

CoverGirl Lashblast


----------



## kissmyace108

CoverGirl Lashblast volume (the orange one lol)


----------



## Pfnille

Armani "Eyes to Kill" - and it is hands down the best mascara I have ever used. Definitely beats DiorShow.


----------



## michelle779

I use DiorShow for now. They must've changed the formula because this tube I had was not good. It flaked & made my lashes clumpy.

I prefer DS mascaras. L'Oreal Voluminous & CG Lashblast are way better than alot of the high-end ones.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I use Le Metier De Beaute's "Anamorphic" Lash Mascara in 'Aubergine'.


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel


----------



## Samia

Not a daily mascara user but trying to finish off all the ones (GWP/ samples) I have. 
I have been using Bobbi Brown Extreme Party Mascara for day/work, for evenings/nights out and for a more dramatic lashes I have been using Maybelline's Colossal Volume Express.


----------



## sophiae

declaredbeauty said:


> I'm so tired of Lash Stiletto.. I like it but I'm bored. I want to find something that gives amazing volume without putting work into it.



If you have access to it, Boots No. 7's Extravagant Lash is pretty good. They sell it at Target.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Going on 3 years of using Givenchy Phenomen'eyes.  I call it my boyfriend lol  I also LOVE Maybelline the Falsies over it, they work great together.  I always sample new mascaras just for the heck of it but honestly I've never found on that can even come close to doing what Phenomen'eyes does for me.  Definitely my all time favorite make up product ever!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

dinitegrity said:


> Chanel



I tried it and hated it, wonder which one you use? I don't know the name of the one I tried it came out last year and was in a lovely reddish brown shade.


----------



## notoriousliz

Stila Major Major Lash


----------



## Beauty2Makeup

I use Avon's SuperShock Mascara in Black. It doesn't flake and makes my lashes super thick.  In the summer I use the waterproof version of SuperShock. So I'll be ordering it soon


----------



## lavenderspice

Maybelline Lash Discovery


----------



## girlygirl3

I am now using D&G Volumized Lashes in Dahlia.  I'm surprised that I like it, mostly because I usually stick to waterproof mascaras.
It's doesn't clump or flake and it lengthens my lashes beautifully!  This and GA's Eyes to Kill are my go-to's!


----------



## lieu12

Dior iconic


----------



## hannahheather71

benefit badgal lash in black.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

hannahheather71 said:


> benefit badgal lash in black.



I want to try this, I've heard really good things about this mascara too!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Dior Iconic


----------



## Love Of My Life

serge lutens, guerlain & edward bess


----------



## Hothand

Lancome Hypnose Drama seems to be the best for me.


----------



## leeloo84

Revlon Grow Luscious - and I love what it's doing for my thin stubby lashes.


----------



## princesspig

I use the Le 2 de Guerlain Volume in noir/laque - it's the one with a normal mascara brush and something that looks like a lip gloss applicator. I absolutely love it


----------



## MM83

Still in love with MUFE Smoky Lash, nothing else quite does it for me.


----------



## declaredbeauty

sophiae said:


> If you have access to it, Boots No. 7's Extravagant Lash is pretty good. They sell it at Target.



I'll have to see if my Target has this! Thanks for the rec!


----------



## legaldiva

Voluminous Million Lashes


----------



## kmd1_123

Covergirl lash blast


----------



## sophiae

declaredbeauty said:


> I'll have to see if my Target has this! Thanks for the rec!



No problem!  It can be a little funny smelling, but it doesn't last long.  I've only smelt it once or twice since I've using it, so it could even just be my current tube...


----------



## Fallen Embers

legaldiva said:


> Voluminous Million Lashes


 
Same here and I absolutely love it!


----------



## oceansportrait

I use MAC splashproof  because I got it as a freebie when I had a makeover. Don't really like it that much though---it's OK, but at that price that it retails for (~$25) it's not worth it. I can get much better results with drug store products at a much cheaper price.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I don't know if I've posted in this thread already 
But anyway, I've been using MUFE Smoky Lash for really long, it's my HG!


----------



## chrunchy

Chanel Inimitable Intense .


----------



## ChimoKitty

MUFE Aqua Smoky Lash is the best I've ever used!


----------



## XCCX

YSL false lashes effect


----------



## Nieners

I found myself a cheap one in Germany since I was travelling and forgot my own but oh my, this stuff is amazing! It's by Rival de Loop and it's called ''Summer night'' or something like that and it's even better than my Chanel Inimitable mascara. And a big plus: it's just around 2 euro's. I'm so sad that we can't get this here in The Netherlands


----------



## wintersong

maybelline clear mascara


----------



## kathywko

Lancome Hypnose. THE BEST for my wimpy, sparse lashes!!! But it doesn't hold curl the best. I am down to the very end and refuse to throw it away until I use ALL of it haha


----------



## kitty29

Max Factor False lash effect mascara


----------



## Bethc

I've been testing mascaras for a while now... I liked Dior show, but wanted to try Lancome Hypnose, which kept getting all over the place and I constantly felt like my lashes were sticking together.  

Now, I'm on to Chanel, which after 2 days, isn't as dramatic as the other two, but I can control the wand and add more if I need to.  We'll see how it goes, but it has possibilities!


----------



## explorer27

I've been really happy with my cheapy L'oreal mascaras...they have to be waterproof though!

*L'oreal Voluminous waterproof*- classic, lasts all day
*L'oreal telescopic explosion waterproof*- a little spiky ball is the applicator, I love how long it makes my lashes, holds curl super well.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Covergirl Lash Blast, the one in the orange tube. Curls, volumizes, lengthens, does it all. I love it.


----------



## hunniesochic

Dior


----------



## AutumnJade

lavenderspice said:


> Maybelline Lash Discovery



I have used this one as well and absolutely loved it!


----------



## plum t

majolica majorca


----------



## southpaw

I have thin invisible lashes and have tried everything.  I'm currently using and like quite a bit - Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes.


----------



## FlowerChild17

I use Loreal telescopic explosion with Benefit Bad Gal layered on top!

http://flowerchildbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## alex.losee

believe it or not I use maybelline full n soft and I love it!


----------



## paradise392

i use al different ones.  im using a blue dior mascara and a estee lauder black mascara.  i dont really have a preference.


----------



## Tammy518

Just started using Loreal Voluminous Million Lashes, and love it!


----------



## susu1978

I use MAC zoom lash mascara, BB extreme party mascara and smashbox hyper lash.

happy with all 3


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Clinique High Impact


----------



## QueenOfHeels

southpaw said:


> I have thin invisible lashes and have tried everything.  I'm currently using and like quite a bit - Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes.



I totally second your vote *southpaw*!!!! 

Sorry to sound like I am screaming, not my intent, I just consider this to be the UHG Mascara for anyone who has thin, sparse, or short lashes--or, well for anyone for that matter!! 

I have literally tried everything and prior to using Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes, I had what *southpaw* describes as "invisible lashes." I have now been using Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes religiously since it first debuted with my Shu Uemura eyelash curler and my eyelashes have never looked longer, fuller, or more bat-worthy! 

Everyone who approaches me about what mascara I use always thinks that I am wearing falsies! I highly recommend both the Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes or Givenchy Phenomen'Eyes Effet Extension. Cannot say enough good things about this mascara! While it does take time to apply, since the wand is different, it is so worth it--literally gets every single lash!


----------



## mrsb5810

Givenchy waterproof mascara in black, just love the little brush, feel like it coats and separates the lashes really well!


----------



## ashleyroe

my mom gave me a half empty 'lash discovery' can't read the brand. think its maybelline? anyway, she didnt like it cause the brush was so thin, but i liked it cause it got in the corners well.

any who, i havent found a mascara i'm head over heels for yet.

i'm gonna give one the urban decay ones a try!


----------



## otilia

Chanel Inimitable Intense


----------



## ohlalaitsamd

Have tried expensive and DS mascaras..always go back to L'Oreal Voluminous with L'Oreal Telescopic on top


----------



## BagloverBurr

I switch between Buxom Lash, and Fairy Drops


----------



## Cherrasaki

I'm currently using DiorShow Extase which is wonderful.  It plumps and adds volume, curls and defines.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

loreal voluminous


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess & serge lutens


----------



## angie519

MAC Haute & Naughty or Fairy Drops


----------



## MrsTGreen

Currently using Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume.


----------



## Rissalicious

Currently trying out the maybelline great lash mascara for the first time


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

covergirl lash blast


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess & serge lutens...


----------



## madaddie

Maybelline Full N Soft and Max Factor 2000 Calorie.


----------



## caley

MAC Haute and Naughty


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Armani Eyes To Kill Excess


----------



## glitterchic

I love Clinique High Lengths.


----------



## ilvoelv

Hypnose Drama


----------



## p3apod

currently using Catwalk by Maybelline!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Been using Boots No 7 Extravagant Lash

Awaiting Benefit's new mascara:  They're Real! Mascara


----------



## Rissalicious

Maybelline great lash


----------



## nikaay

either urban decay canon ball or mac's pro long lash. love both of these!


----------



## ang3lina33

declaredbeauty said:


> Been using Boots No 7 Extravagant Lash
> 
> Awaiting Benefit's new mascara:  They're Real! Mascara



I actually tried Benefit's new They're Real Mascara and it does not live up to the hype. I'm a huge mascara junkie and I will true to my Lancome and Dior mascaras.

I received it as a sample from Sephora.


----------



## sansandy

Maybelline Colossal Volum' Express. It's my HG.


----------



## Olesya

Just tried Armani's "Eyes to Kill" today, and it ROCKS -- my new fav! Doesn't clump, can go on in layers, holds the curl... overall, just a great everyday mascara.


----------



## annam

Guerlain le 2. It's doesn't move and my lashes are a mile long.


----------



## MulberryKate

Face Atelier Sculpt mascara.


----------



## KAOTIC

I love Dior Blackout...


----------



## mars702

Good old green and pink tube always does the job!


----------



## chloe13

VMV Hypoallergenics Ooh la lash Volumizing Mascara. doesn't smear and last the whole day long.  plus its very easy to remove.


----------



## declaredbeauty

ang3lina33 said:


> I actually tried Benefit's new They're Real Mascara and it does not live up to the hype. I'm a huge mascara junkie and I will true to my Lancome and Dior mascaras.
> 
> I received it as a sample from Sephora.



Aw really? Maybe it's one of the formulas where it has to sit for awhile before it becomes awesome.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Rediscovering my love...for MAC Plushlash!  Ahhh.


----------



## Lady Stardust

After 2+ years of Givenchy Phenomen'eyes, I'm switching to Benefit They're Real. It makes my lashes incredibly long! Never thought I'd switch...


----------



## LaurenStephanie

CARGO Lash activator triple action...
Good mascara, not worth £25 though!


----------



## spylove22

Benefit BAD GAL LOVE it


----------



## missgiannina

im using buxom lash its amzaing!!!!


----------



## JLJRN

L'oreal telescopic.  This atop of eyelashes enhanced with Latisse....OMG.....amazingly long and clump free!


----------



## Fat.Mama84

YSL and Armani have excellent mascaras


----------



## toobabyish

I used to spend about $30 a pop on Dior mascaras... and then I decided to be ballin' on a budget so I've resorted to drugstore brands that work just as well -- AND I can buy 3-4+ of them for the price of ONE Dior mascara.  My current favorites are Maybelline Falsies and Colossal.


----------



## oceansportrait

Blinc Kiss Me Mascara.

I like more subtle looks so this is great. It doesn't scream "MASCARA EYES!", it looks like I just have naturally long lashes.


----------



## Gatsby

DiorShow.  I can't wear Maybelline Great Lash, my eyes turn red and start watering.


----------



## vanilla_addict

Giorgio Armani Mascara eyes to kill & the excess version   amaaaazing to say the very least! the excess one is more dramatic!


----------



## nwhite

Right now it's DiorShow Blackout.  Just makes my lashes so full! Love it!


----------



## susu1978

vanilla_addict said:


> Giorgio Armani Mascara eyes to kill & the excess version  amaaaazing to say the very least! the excess one is more dramatic!


 
I totally agree, I just started using it and I am in love


----------



## vanilla_addict

susu1978 said:


> I totally agree, I just started using it and I am in love


thinking of getting a back up of the excess! i am not sure how limited it is 
i am also planning one day to try the brown from eyes to kill! my lashes are black..and i have black hair so not sure how that will go  but i wish i can achieve a softer look than harsh black sometimes


----------



## susu1978

vanilla_addict said:


> thinking of getting a back up of the excess! i am not sure how limited it is
> i am also planning one day to try the brown from eyes to kill! my lashes are black..and i have black hair so not sure how that will go  but i wish i can achieve a softer look than harsh black sometimes


 
Good idea about back up....I dont think its a special collection but from a regular line


----------



## roses5682

I really love DiorShow Iconic, but I tried Laura Mercier long lash today and I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Spfstar

Sadly enough I haven't found my HG mascara yet.
 I'm trying out MUFE smokey lash now.


----------



## Love Of My Life

serge lutens & edward bess... for me they are the best... no flaking under my eyes

and the quality is really quite good... been using them both for several years now...


----------



## ang3lina33

Spfstar said:


> Sadly enough I haven't found my HG mascara yet.
> I'm trying out MUFE smokey lash now.



I just got a sample of that from sephora..I need to try it out as well!


----------



## Itz1997

Currently using Chanel inimitable intense, but once it runs out I won't be repurchasing as I'm not that impressed...


----------



## bebeklein

I'm back to my two mainstays, lancome definicils for day and hypnoses drama for night.  I tried Armani eyes to kill and prefer lancome.  

I once tried the drugstore one with the pink tube (maybe line great lash?) that gets all the rave reviews and couldn't understand all the hype.  The wand was horrible and did nothing for me...hardly coated my lashes.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Loreal' Telescopic in Blackest Black~In the gold tube~Love the length it gives Without clumps!!*


----------



## Snow.Angel

covergirl lash blast fusion


----------



## emcosmo1639

These threads are a little old, but they may help...

http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/i-need-a-mascara-recommendation-547665.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/i-just-cannot-find-the-perfect-mascara-323298.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/what-is-your-favorite-mascara-287643.html

As for me, I prefer Dior's mascaras.  I really like Diorshow Iconic for day (I find it's a little lighter, not so dramatic).  I also am becoming fond of a Laura Mercier mascara that is good for day.  As for more dramatic/night I like Diorshow or Diorshow extase.  I've also been trying a sample I got of Benefit's "they're real" and I like it too.

ETA---if it helps, I used to use Lancome and once I tried Dior's mascaras I've never gone back to them.  I do try others every once in a while, especially if I get samples etc, but I've never purchased Lancome again---I prefer Dior to Lancome any day.


----------



## mars702

I answered earlier in this thread that the old pink and green tube worked for me. Changed my mind to Benefit They're Real and I won't be going back. The Sephora sample did me in. Just got the full size last weekend.


----------



## Kleio

emcosmo1639 said:


> These threads are a little old, but they may help...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/i-need-a-mascara-recommendation-547665.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/i-just-cannot-find-the-perfect-mascara-323298.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/what-is-your-favorite-mascara-287643.html
> 
> As for me, I prefer Dior's mascaras.  I really like Diorshow Iconic for day (I find it's a little lighter, not so dramatic).  I also am becoming fond of a Laura Mercier mascara that is good for day.  As for more dramatic/night I like Diorshow or Diorshow extase.  I've also been trying a sample I got of Benefit's "they're real" and I like it too.
> 
> ETA---if it helps, I used to use Lancome and once I tried Dior's mascaras I've never gone back to them.  I do try others every once in a while, especially if I get samples etc, but I've never purchased Lancome again---I prefer Dior to Lancome any day.



Coincidentally, I went from Lancome to Dior as well! I still use Lancome for eyeliners (well, using up what I have, really), but for mascaras, I now use all Dior products. I hadn't really thought about it, as I go through mascaras so slowly, but I will likely be sticking with Dior for the time being as well.


----------



## IkeaKayla

I fell out of love with expensive mascara long before I could afford it.  I did a bit of modeling when I was a kid (before they figured out I would never be as tall as my mother).  Every make up artist I ever met, used Great Lash.  So, I've always stuck to cheapies.... my recent love is Falsies by Maybeline.


----------



## kett

I absolutely love Great Lash - it's been a mainstay in my makeup kit since I started wearing makeup. The only mascara out there that I find to be better is Diorshow. I have lots of eyelashes, they are just very light, and I find that both Diorshow and Great Lash really separate and plump them up. Diorshow is just a little better for separating I find.

I can't use Diorshow on my bottom lashes though because the brush is so big, so for the bottom lashes I use any old small brush mascara - right now it is Givenchy Phenomeneyes (I wanted to try it - won't buy it again) and sometimes it is Rimmel SexyCurves.


----------



## crunchy buns

Either buxom or lash blast, depends on if I need to wear water proof that day.


----------



## IkeaKayla

kett said:


> I can't use Diorshow on my bottom lashes though* because the brush is so big*, so for the bottom lashes I use any old small brush mascara -


don't know why, but that gave me a good giggle.


----------



## bunnches

I need help!  I have literally purchased every single mascara from every counter I could find.  I have probably spent hundreds of dollars trying dept store and drugstore brands. Nothing seems to work for me!  I end up with clumps or smudges or its too thick or too thin or the brush is too big or too small...what to do?  Right now Im trying Chanel Inimitable Intense and find it too thick, the regular formula was too thin.  Am I too picky or is there something else out there that I have missed?


----------



## IkeaKayla

bunnches said:


> I need help!  I have literally purchased every single mascara from every counter I could find.  I have probably spent hundreds of dollars trying dept store and drugstore brands. Nothing seems to work for me!  I end up with clumps or smudges or its too thick or too thin or the brush is too big or too small...what to do?  Right now Im trying Chanel Inimitable Intense and find it too thick, the regular formula was too thin.  Am I too picky or is there something else out there that I have missed?




This isn't a bratty comment, so I really hope it doesn't sound that way:
Are you applying it right?  Different mascaras need a different sort of application, but for the most part, a slow build rather than a thick application tends to work well.  I have zero patience, so I hate the slow build...but I always regret being too quick.

I also think a quality lash separator is a good investment.  I lost one that I'd had since I was 14, heartbroken as I've yet to find a proper replacement, it was made with tines that were like needles.  Amazing!


----------



## teeshnak

I love love love YSL mascara singulier. I was using the regular YSL faux cils but it dries out too quickly. I've also been experimenting with tons of other mascaras and I've been liking Burberry's mascara as well!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Currently I'm using both Covergirl Lash Blast & YSL Faux Cils


----------



## whitestiletto

I've tried so many mascaras but always go back to Max Factor Calorie 2000!


----------



## cookie1

Rimmel Waterproof Volume Mascara Flash in Black


----------



## chrunchy

Armani - Eyes to Kill mascara


----------



## alessia70

YSL - faux cils 
completely loved it the first three weeks, but then it becomes really clumpy and dry... 

looking for new mascara to try!


----------



## amazigrace

*alessia,* I've been using the YSL for a long time and haven't found that it dries out. Maybe you got a bad tube? It's by far my favorite mascara, and believe me, I've tried them all. I hope you'll give it another try, or take back the tube you bought. It should last weeks and weeks and not just 3. Good luck!


----------



## Christine Dior

L'oreal Voluminous 
Maybelline Define-a-lash


----------



## bunnches

IkeaKayla said:


> This isn't a bratty comment, so I really hope it doesn't sound that way:
> Are you applying it right? Different mascaras need a different sort of application, but for the most part, a slow build rather than a thick application tends to work well. I have zero patience, so I hate the slow build...but I always regret being too quick.
> 
> I also think a quality lash separator is a good investment. I lost one that I'd had since I was 14, heartbroken as I've yet to find a proper replacement, it was made with tines that were like needles. Amazing!


 
Yes, Im guilty of having no patience with it!  Im not sure what you mean by slow build though?  Basically I pull the brush out and put it on my outside lashes first and work my way inwards.  I do go back and recoat them once all lashes are done.  Should I comb them first before I recoat?  Sorry Im such a novice at this!  Thanks for your help with this


----------



## Choco_pug

bare minerals flawless definition


----------



## awhitney

Benefit Bad Gal Lash in black.. loving it!


----------



## declaredbeauty

revlon grow lusicious


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess & serge lutens... the best for me!!


----------



## wild child

Lancome Hypnose Drama


----------



## sweeteataylor

Trish McEvoy Curling, day to day.  I will add a topcoat of High Volume when I go out, or want that extra *pop*.  This is the best mascara ever, I have used it for 6 years and counting.  It beads off when you wash your face, doesn't give you scary raccoon eyes.


----------



## Judy Tieu

Lancome Hypnose xx


----------



## nikaay

i have a few i really love - urban decay cannonball, clinique high impact and mac pro long lash


----------



## luvmy3girls

wild child said:


> Lancome Hypnose Drama


 me too. liking this one at the moment


----------



## AbsolutBeauty

Maybeline Falsies for now


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

covergirl lash blast. on my second tube, but hoping to buy maybelline one by one or l'oreal voluminous after i finish my covergirl.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Has anyone tried the new Lancome mascara, I think its called Doll Lash?


----------



## Tiare

L'Oreal Million Lashes is by far my favorite mascara of the moment. 

Although, I am still tempted to try out that FairyDrops mascara I see at Sephora. Oh, the life of a beauty junkie 

To quote Julia Restoin-Roitfeld, (daughter of former French Vogue E.I.C.) from Intothegloss.com (which is a fabulous make-up blog, for anyone who hasn't yet checked it out.)

"What I find is that you don&#8217;t need to go for fancy mascara&#8212;I always get the L&#8217;Oreal ones from the drugstore. I get the gold tube, Voluminous Million Lashes in black. It&#8217;s amazing; even my mom&#8217;s using it now. And the trick is, I use it on my eyebrows too, in black/brown: you just wipe off the excess before brushing it on. They sell you mascara brushes and stuff for eyebrows but you can really just use mascara. "


----------



## piperlu

Lancome Definicils & Lancome Hypnose Drama

I also like Chanel Inimitable, but it costs more and I don't think there is that much in the container, JMHO.  Lancome lasts me much longer.


----------



## Cait

Everyday: Neutrogena Healthy Volume, Maybelline F&S, Clinique Naturally Glossy.
Kick it up a notch: Prestige My Biggest Lashes
With falsies/nighttime: YSL Faux Cils #9 Noir Radical over Hard Candy 1000 Lashes Fiberized Lash Primer.


----------



## mustardcutter

top: Maybelline F+S
bottom: Estee Lauder Turbolash


----------



## gina1023

I'm currently loving Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill waterproof in black and black/brown.  I'm usually rotating between 3-5 different mascaras, but one of these hasbeen used daily for about a month now.


----------



## aliciadoll

L'Oreal Voluminous with Lancome Defincils.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

L'Oreal Voluminous/ with Too faced lash injection mascara


----------



## PorscheGirl

Just as an aside, Clinique just came out with a mascara with a small brush specifically for bottom lashes. It works great!


----------



## listrikmu

I alternate between MAC's Opulash & Studio Fix lash. Best so far.


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel mix with SASA


----------



## Shopaholicmania

The only mascara that works best for me:  Shu Uemura Basic mascara
The only one that doesn't make me a panda after a day!! 
Think is waterproof...


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I have been using extreme black by Makeup for ever/ Smoky lash


----------



## MakeupDIY

Currently MAC Opulash!


----------



## ellacoach

currently using Makeup Forever Smokey Lash


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

L'Oreal Voluminous is my current one.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chanel Intimitable


----------



## noon

Chanel exceptionnel


----------



## materialistic85

Maybelline - Falsies


----------



## light blue

Has anyone tried Lancome Hypnose Doll Lashes yet? I think it's new.


----------



## wintotty

MAC False Lush


----------



## wtmontana

Senegence LashSense in black, absolutely awesome for the "my lashes but better than" haha.


----------



## Christinedaaefa

I'm currently using Badgal Lash by Benefit. It's okay, but I doubt I'll rebuy it again, it doesn't give me that 'wow' affect that I like.


----------



## wetbandit42

Currently GA Eyes to Kill.


----------



## wtmontana

Today I tried something a bit different after reading somewhere on a Voguette or TPFer's blog - wearing one mascara on top of another. I've got Senegence Lashsense in black as a base, and then have layered Avon Smooth Minerals in black brown over the top of it. I've quite enjoyed the reuslts!


----------



## kinkycookie

I have used Majolica Mascara Frame Plus and I think that it really lengthens my lashed as it has 2 lash combs to evenly coat the lashes. =)


----------



## Kraut

I have two different ones from MAC and I'm happy with them.


----------



## Christine Dior

Currently Maybelline Define A Lash in the pink tube...love it!


----------



## iCutie

light blue said:


> Has anyone tried Lancome Hypnose Doll Lashes yet? I think it's new.



I use Lancome Hypnose Drama and was about to buy LH Doll Lashes - and then I read a ton of really bad reviews so I'm going to stick with the Drama.


----------



## hunniesochic

I use Dior line mascara...
there are three that I change every now and then or use them at once for a dramatic look.

DiorShow Iconic
DiorShow Extase
DiorShow BlackOut


----------



## SweetSilver

I use Lancome.


----------



## Cait

Currently, CG Natureluxe Mousse for everyday.


----------



## bubbleloba

I've recently discovered Benefit's They're Real mascara and they are great.  Cheaper than DiorShow and work just as well.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Currently using L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black


----------



## Essence

hunniesochic said:


> I use Dior line mascara...
> there are three that I change every now and then or use them at once for a dramatic look.
> 
> DiorShow Iconic
> DiorShow Extase
> DiorShow BlackOut



Dior is the best! None of the other mascaras I've tried can stand up to it, IMO.


----------



## hunniesochic

Essence said:


> Dior is the best! None of the other mascaras I've tried can stand up to it, IMO.


 agree!


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess black mascara


----------



## SamanthaMarie83

iCutie said:


> I use Lancome Hypnose Drama and was about to buy LH Doll Lashes - and then I read a ton of really bad reviews so I'm going to stick with the Drama.


 
I almost purchased it but was told by my Lancome SA that the "doll lashes" doesn't give you nearly the dramatic lashes Hypnose Drama does. It's more for people that have tons of thick lashes or people who don't want dramatic eyelashes.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I layer Dior Show and Maybelline Falsies and get that WOW effect! I love a lash!


----------



## mzthisnthat

Lancome Definicils W/P


----------



## girlygirl3

Right now, I'm liking Lancome Hypnose Drama.

I tried Benefit They're Real and I think I'll go back to purchase


----------



## Bentley1

Lancome Hypnose Drama

YSL Faux Cils

Lancome Doll Lashes is horrible!  Creates thin, spidery, sticky lashes.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

It's alternating between Maybelline Colossal, L'Oreal Telescopic Explosion, & Lancome Virtouse.


----------



## ipudgybear

Dior Show Black out


----------



## myqueen

Chanel Inimatable #noir, Le 2 de Guerlain #brun 2 brun, #viole 2 nuit, YSL Singulier #noir


----------



## emmakins

Loreal Beauty Tubes primer and Fiberwig on top.


----------



## PrincessD

I use Estee Lauder, MAC or Eyeko =) They all work great for me!


----------



## loubilover18

MAC False Lashes


----------



## Phédre

I always use Diorshow Iconic.


----------



## semicollante

Fiberwig. Tubing mascara is the only sort that doesn't smudge on me


----------



## VADFH3

Either L'oreal Voluminous Million Lashes or Cover Girl Lash Blast. I like to switch it up.


----------



## Secret823

DiorShow- Black out. I love the fact that I can rub my eyes like crazy and no smudge.  

Yet it washes off so effortlessly with soap and water. 


 Only con that I can definately deal with is it clumps.  oh well.  I still love it!!


----------



## jadecee

Ysl faux cils - just started using this and love it.  I also like urban decay cannonball on super humid summer days.


----------



## Royalglitz214

all-time favorite is maybelline colossal mascara...its the one in the yellow tube


----------



## wtmontana

Picked up Clinique's Bottom Lash mascara (finally!) today and can't wait to use it along with my daily mascara


----------



## Loubou Lady

Estée Lauder Turbolash...many compliments on it over the years!


----------



## mspera

Diorshow - iconic


----------



## Lanier

YSL Faux Cils


----------



## Cait

Recently, my newest favourite (though it can be a pain to get off) - Shiseido Perfect Defining Volume mascara in Black.


----------



## ByeKitty

Lancôme Hypnose or MaxFactor Masterpiece!


----------



## Love Of My Life

serge lutens & edward bess


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

L'Oreal Double Extend Beauty Tubes


----------



## -blank

Chanel Inimitable Extreme


----------



## All About LV

L'Oreal Double Extend Beauty Tubes and Lancome Definicilshttp://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P54450


----------



## natt

Today Guerlain  maxi lash  in brown


----------



## rosietree504

Lancome Virtuose


----------



## susu1978

I have been using BB extreme party mascara for the last 2 weeks, although I didnt like it alot at first but now I love it. Its just perfect for the day and gives super lash effect, would not recommend for night though as the title would say


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

My fav is Diorshow 360. I also luv Lancome Definicils


----------



## sobe2009

DiorShow Blackout


----------



## ashlend

Dr Hauschka Volume Mascara in Pearl Anthracite. It's a good mascara, but the main reason I use it is the Pearl Anthracite color, which is a deep charcoal gray -- better for my coloring than either brown or black.


----------



## elleestbelle

today clinique high lengths


----------



## designerdiva40

Lancome Hypnose dramatic, I swear by it, used to use Falsh lash effect by YSL but this one is so much better.


----------



## zjajkj

sephora


----------



## surowe

My new fave is Benefit- yes, their real mascara but I change all the time/

I am a mascara and latisse addict. My overall loves are Great-lash (only because of the wet look it gives); dior show (pretty basic); almay get up and grow (pretty good for day or light look); and too faced lash injection is pretty good overall. I always like to get the blackest black I can find or else there is no point for me to put it on...


----------



## Cait

ashlend said:


> Dr Hauschka Volume Mascara in Pearl Anthracite. It's a good mascara, but the main reason I use it is the Pearl Anthracite color, which is a deep charcoal gray -- better for my coloring than either brown or black.


 
By any chance, have you tried the Sublime Grey Faux Cils by YSL? Just curious to see how the Dr. Hauschka (which I haven't tried! I'm also assuming it's cheaper!) might stack up...


----------



## noon

My new fav is Maybelline's one by one mascara.


----------



## omk2010

switching between MUFE and dior now...


----------



## nc.girl

My current fave is Estee Lauder Sumptuous. No need to curl my lashes at all with this one, and it doesn't flake off or clump.


----------



## sabrunka

I found Bobbi Browns Extreme Lash Glamour Lenghtening Mascara.... It is the BEST I have ever used!! Really separates, lengthens, defines, and even with a few coats, it does give good volume as well!! Also one of my number one features, it does NOT flake!! I have tried Dior, YSL, Chanel, Benefit, Lancome, Clarins, Guerlain, EVERYTHING and this is the best.  Seriously go and try it, it really is awesome!


----------



## spylove22

BENEFIT they're real


----------



## ashlend

Cait said:


> By any chance, have you tried the Sublime Grey Faux Cils by YSL? Just curious to see how the Dr. Hauschka (which I haven't tried! I'm also assuming it's cheaper!) might stack up...


 
I have actually! I tried it on in Sephora. I liked it, but it's a lighter grey shade than the Dr. Hauschka and doesn't look quite as natural on me.


----------



## xprettypetalx

I alternate between Dior Show, Dior Show Extase and the Lancome one that the bristles vibrate (although I'm not sure if they actually do!)


----------



## Cait

ashlend said:


> I have actually! I tried it on in Sephora. I liked it, but it's a lighter grey shade than the Dr. Hauschka and doesn't look quite as natural on me.


 
Thanks! I'll have to try the Dr. Hauschka then


----------



## nycgirl79

Lancome Hypnose Doll


----------



## Love Of My Life

serge lutens & edward bess


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

I have been using L'Oreal Voluminous mascara since I was 12 or somewhere thereabouts. I've tried out other mascaras over the years but nothing measures up to this. I used the shade Blackest Black until the Carbon Black shade was introduced a few years ago. I love big, lush black lashes!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Maybelline Colossal, I've tried lots of other mascaras but I always come back to this one.


----------



## jensrn

I switch between Lancome Definicils and Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill.


----------



## fashiondiva89

My personal favorite mascara is MAC Zoom Fast Black Lash!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai

I love Lancôme L'Extreme Mascara.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I'm into Clinique High Impact mascara at the minute.


----------



## kawanii

Blinc Kiss Me mascara will never be defeated in my books.


----------



## cloudzz

My favourite is still Lancome Definicil so far. But I recently discovered that Fresh Supernova is surprisingly good on me. I've been using it these days and I'm liking it so far, but it's still no match to Definicil.


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

I use to use Dior Blackout but I got tired of spending $27 (I'm guessing) on a tube of mascara. So now I use Maybelline's Falsies mascara. It's amazing! Especially for only about $7, it works just as good as Dior IMO!


----------



## KittyLouise

I just use Great Lash... really want to try falsies though


----------



## Sourdrops

L'Oreal voluminous million lashes. I don't like this mascara at all! It only works good when it starts to get a month or two old. I need to look for a new mascara.


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Sourdrops said:


> L'Oreal voluminous million lashes. I don't like this mascara at all! It only works good when it starts to get a month or two old. I need to look for a new mascara.


I hated this mascara when I first had it. But I use it after I use my falsies mascara to separate and lengthen and it works great!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I'm currently liking loreal extra volume collagen.


----------



## LadyAnya

I'm currently using Badgal Lash by Benefit, I'm not in love with that mascara, and I'm not planning on repurchasing it, though I'm planning on buying a YSL macara soon, hopefully it's better than the Badgal one.


----------



## Love Of My Life

bought the new Edward Bess voluminizing mascara... its very nice...


----------



## LAvuittongirl

I've tried so many, but always go back to Dior iconic.  I just love the rubber (?) brush!


----------



## summerxoxo

I'm using a Japanese brand Ettusais from Shiseido masaca. Their mascara are just so perfect for curls and massive lengthening. There are also very good Japanese mascaras in the drugstores. Very affordable and gorgeous curls


----------



## CocoMeow

L'oreal Voluminous. Ive been using this for yearrrrs. Ill try a new mascara here and there but I always end up going back to Voluminous for middle end products. Im also using/trying out Maybellines colossal mascara. Its okay, not the best.


----------



## Sourdrops

NoSnowHere said:


> I'm currently liking loreal extra volume collagen.




I need to switch back to this. I totally forgot how much I use to love this stuff. It makes your lashes nice and thick! I'm going out right now to buy a tube before it slips my memory again. Thanks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess new voluminizer & serge lutens


----------



## Sourdrops

LV BarbieDoll said:


> I hated this mascara when I first had it. But I use it after I use my falsies mascara to separate and lengthen and it works great!



Your very pretty!
Anyway, yes that's all it's good for is to separate. For me, it does NOT add any volume.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I'm on my second sample of Cliniques High Impact mascara and really like it!


----------



## Bentley1

In LOVE with Chanel Inimitable Intense.  

Does it all, creates lots of volume, lengthens and curls without any clumping or flaking and lasts foreverrrrr until you wash it off!!! My lashes are pretty long, but fine, so they tend to lose their curl quickly.  This mascara holds the curl until its washed off.  Simply amazing. And the black is a beautifully intense black.

I've tried everything and for a long time I used Lancome Hypnose Drama with great results, but this mascara is the best of the best!


----------



## CCLOVECC

Hypnose Drama.  I'm waiting for the waterproof version to arrive in Singapore...


----------



## Addicted2Glam

I love YSL Faux Clis hocking. It has a steep price but is definitely worth it IMO.


----------



## erica_cfu

i use diorshow blackout mascara for years, i love it don't even think to try anything else..


----------



## Threshold

Laura Mercier black waterproof


----------



## declaredbeauty

back to using CG Lash Blast


----------



## sleeplessbeauty

I was using Diorshow Extase before but recently switched back to Majolica Majorca Lash Expander.


----------



## angelalam5

Lancome Hynose Drama


----------



## missD

Lancome Hypnose Drama (the twisty brush irks me) but it works well, but I love Diorshow more.


----------



## jazzyj1021

EL Sumptous and Diorshow!


----------



## 1HappyHunter

I am a mascara addict! I cannot choose between L'Oreal Stiletto/ Lancome Defenicils and Maybelline Colossal. They all are amazing to me! So I just switch them up all the time...


----------



## jalo

Lash blast since they disc MF


----------



## flo0fy

a combinations of benefit bad gal and then fiberwig on time to make sure no smudging!


----------



## Cait

Newest re-discovery: Lancome Definicils, Black.


----------



## wtmontana

Currently adoring MaxFactor 2000 calories in rich brown black or something. Also picked up the new Revlon plumping growing one last night for only $14aud at kmart and liking so far. Trying not to use up my Lancome Doll Eyes too soon so alternating.


----------



## Couture_Girl

Voluminous Faux Cils by L'oreal 
This is my holy grail, it looks like i actually have fake lashes on

oh and i like Benefit's They're Real..

Well, I have like 20 different mascaras cause I'm a mascara whore, but those are probably my two most used right now c:


----------



## tatertot

Lancome Definicils and Dior Diorshow both in their true black waterproof versions.


----------



## yeppun_1

Always switching, but currently diorshow...


----------



## amfire

I like Diorshow Blackout


----------



## gracekelly

Couture_Girl said:


> Voluminous Faux Cils by L'oreal
> This is my holy grail, it looks like i actually have fake lashes on
> 
> oh and i like Benefit's They're Real..
> 
> Well, I have like 20 different mascaras cause I'm a mascara whore, but those are probably my two most used right now c:



The Benefit is great and I really like the brush.  I like the original Voluminous Million lashes and am not so crazy about the new on with the particles.  I thought it made my lashes look gunky and it was difficult to remove.  Sticking with the original.  

My SIL still swears by Maybelline Great Lash.


----------



## yy0015

Fiberwig!


----------



## Love Of My Life

justs tried Diorshow black


----------



## nicz_x

I have tried so many different mascaras, expensive to cheaper ones, but my absolute favourite is Rimmel Max Bold Curves. It is not clumpy at all and it works great with my eyelash curlers! 

However, for some reason, even though a lot of people rave about them, Benefit Bad Girl or L'Oreal Million just did not look good on my lashes. I looked like I had about 3 eyelashes on each eye after I had applied the Million mascara.  The Million one looks great on my friend though, but she does have killer eyelashes xx


----------



## cokezero

I recently purchased the YSL SHOCKING mascara. Not impressed - too clumpy for me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

2nd time using diorshow & liking it...


----------



## shockboogie

Fairy Drops


----------



## whitestiletto

I'm always trying out new mascaras (mostly drugstore brands since I dont see the need to spend on mascaras), and I recently just tried Maybelline's One by One Volum Express. It's fantastic!


----------



## littlepretty

I love loreal voluminous!  I used to love the maybelline lash blast, the one with the comb, but it's been discontinued for awhile now.  Boo!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Been using L'oreal voluminous and I really like it... It definitely was one of those mascaras that have to sit for a week or so after opening for me.


----------



## eis2484

Just purchased Lancome Hypnose Doll Eyes and I love it.  Initially I tried Givenchy's PhenomenEyes, but the formula was very wet and clumped my lashes together so badly i had to immediatly take it off.  Because I have very long thick lashes my main goal was to get something to seperate and curl and this does exactly that.  The brush is great for getting those hard to reach edges too, couldn't be more happy.


----------



## girlygirl3

I've just discovered Chanel's Inimitable mascara!  I have it in Purple and I love it!  It applies evenly and it doesn't clump or flake.


----------



## justwatchin

theBalm Cheater mascara


----------



## yellow08

Dior Iconic!


----------



## seaofcowards

chanel inimitable intense usually, or l'oreal voluminous when i'm just running out to the grocery store or something


----------



## mygirlsabdullah

Wonder Woman by MAC


----------



## ava-lucia

I've been using lancome hypnose for years.. I recently bought doll eyes version and I love it ..


----------



## the_lvlady

Lancome hypnose waterproof at the moment


----------



## jayjoy

L'oreal Voluminous


----------



## dreamingisfree

Right now I've been using Lancome Hypnose Doll Lashes. I love the stuff! It makes my already very long lashes look extraordinary!


----------



## trigirl

I have been using Bobbi Brown's Extreme Party mascara and love it.  It is build-able without getting clumpy and doesn't flake.


----------



## Amanda_g

I bought the sephora lash pack on boxing day sale and currently trying the stila... Very excited to try the urban decay and smashbox.... Great way to see what you like and don't like without a major commitment....


----------



## wtmontana

To it I gave "they're real" by benefit a second chance. Still love it but can't stand how tough it is to remove fully.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess, serge lutens & dior


----------



## pinkmom66

Loreal Voluminous Million Lashes.  The whole voluminous line is great.  Have tried Dior, Too Faced, etc. for the money you cant beat Voluminous.  All the others end up flaking on me after 8 hours the Loreal doesnt.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ELF Mineral Mascara. Great brush, doesn't clump unless you apply it on already dried layers, gorgeous black color, and only $3 from a brand that doesn't test on animals.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I started using Maybelline waterproof Falsies on saturday, so far: LOVE IT!!!


----------



## winniejo

I love Chanel Inimitable Mascara in Rouge Noir, hate the price tag tho.  Benefit Bad Gal is still my HG.  I need a new drugstore HG.  Seeing lots of good things about L'oreal Voluminous Million Lashes. Should I try it?


----------



## meluvs2shop

_the one i always go back to is Lancome Definicils. 
i also buy maybelline great lash._


----------



## sdkitty

cover girl lash blast.....I got it on coupon at Costco a while back...didn't like the fat brush at first but I got used to it


----------



## jadise

Maybelline Full 'n' Soft


----------



## Melavia

Estee Lauder Doublewear and Maybelline Full' n Soft


----------



## LexLV

YSL Faux Cils Shocking is hands down the best mascara I have ever used.  I have gone through benefit, tarte, smashbox, MAC .. you name it.  For the past 3 years I've been using Dior exclusively (diorshow layered with blackout, iconic layered with extase) and they are amazing BUT when YSL came out with their new faux cils, Shocking, I figured I would give it a try.  This mascara is AMAZING.  It gives me the looks I was getting with all FOUR of my dior mascaras in one tube.  I put on one coat for a semi thick look (day/work), or layer two for a dramatic, nonclumped look (evening/going out).  If I could recommend one beauty product to all of my friends, I have to say it would be this mascara.  I hope someone takes this advice and tries it because I've had such success with it!


----------



## a_Jarai

I normally use covergirl lash blast in black brown. Or i will use the cover girl lengthening mascara (the in the yellow tube). Sometimes when I am in a really good mood, or a bad mood (if I am trying to cheer myself up), I will wear a purple or blue mascara. They are just so much fun. Eveb though I cant see it I know its there and it makes me so happy! I have the covergirl lengthening in brown and it works well for me. My eyelashes are really dense and curly, so I dont really need to use a volumizing mascara, but I typically use the lengthening and volumizing together for a more dramatic look. Has anyone ever tried covergirl fusion? I want to try it, but I have never gotten around to buying it.

Make-Up. Nails. Fashion. Beauty.
Follow me on Twitter: @alanijarai


----------



## JulieDiva

LexLV said:


> YSL Faux Cils Shocking is hands down the best mascara I have ever used.  I have gone through benefit, tarte, smashbox, MAC .. you name it.  For the past 3 years I've been using Dior exclusively (diorshow layered with blackout, iconic layered with extase) and they are amazing BUT when YSL came out with their new faux cils, Shocking, I figured I would give it a try.  This mascara is AMAZING.  It gives me the looks I was getting with all FOUR of my dior mascaras in one tube.  I put on one coat for a semi thick look (day/work), or layer two for a dramatic, nonclumped look (evening/going out).  If I could recommend one beauty product to all of my friends, I have to say it would be this mascara.  I hope someone takes this advice and tries it because I've had such success with it!




I am now very curious to try this one!!!!

I am an avid Dior mascara user...love the natural look of diorshow, but it is almost too natural.  I like extase, but on me it can get clumpy....now I am on the hunt for YSL shocking.....


----------



## epaz

I always go back to Cliniques High Definition. It extends my lashes and makes them very full.


----------



## Lvgirl71

I Love Love the Benefit Are They Real Mascara, the brush is big and designed to cover every lash! They make you look like you have fake lashes on, hence the name. I have tried every mascara just about out there. It's $22 and worth every penny!!


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

All dior mascaras are great


----------



## terrianne

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> I Love Love the Benefit Are They Real Mascara, the brush is big and designed to cover every lash! They make you look like you have fake lashes on, hence the name. I have tried every mascara just about out there. It's $22 and worth every penny!!



Did you have problems with flaking? I returned Buxom Lash (found it smudged) and ended up getting Benefit They're Real and returned that one today as well because I found it was flaking. Could have been improperly stored or something though, but I did also find it a tad clumpy. 

I always go back to tried and true Lancôme, either Hypnose or Definicils, love them both. My drug store fave is Maybelline Lash Stilleto.


----------



## yajaira

immitatable chanel !!!!!!!!!!!! the greatest mascara of all time


----------



## nc.girl

Just got a same of Estee Lauder Sumptuous Extreme mascara. I love the regular Sumptuous mascara, but this Sumptuous Extreme is awesome!


----------



## CountryGlamour

To all the ladies that said *Maybelline Falsies* - THANK YOU!! I bought some and I can't imagine using any other brand now. I wish i had known about this forum before I started buying by trial and error. *Maybelline Falsies* ROCKS!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

CountryGlamour said:
			
		

> To all the ladies that said Maybelline Falsies - THANK YOU!! I bought some and I can't imagine using any other brand now. I wish i had known about this forum before I started buying by trial and error. Maybelline Falsies ROCKS!!!



Going to have to give this a try!!

Sent from my iPhone!!!


----------



## xquisite

Since I first used it maybe 6 years ago it's been YSL Faux Cils.


----------



## justcdii

Makeup Forever Smoky Lash!!! LOVE!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

still liking edward bess & serge lutens...


----------



## Passau

DIOR Show in Mitzah - A bronze color....


----------



## AVJ2011

Clinique Lash Power Mascara Long-Wearing Formula in Dark Chocolate. I just bought it and I really like how natural it looks


----------



## auntie em

Guerlain Noir G de Guerlain Mascara


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

I am not fancy with my mascara, I prefer the simple Great Lash.


----------



## LovesYSL

I love Lancome Definicils. Dior is great but dries up so quickly.


----------



## ChloefromCT

I used to LOVE Lancome Fatale but they discontinued it. Been wearing Benefit They're Real. Really plums up my lashes.


----------



## sowingseason

the one that I've always loved the best is Maybelline Great Lash (the pink and green tube)


----------



## kathywko

I used to use the Lancome Hypnose but I recently bought the Hypnose Drama waterproof and WOW I love it!

I have straight, sparse, short lashes (everything you DONT want) that don't hold a curl well and this mascara keeps my lashes curled perfectly for at least 9 hours. It is surprisingly relatively easy to take off. I use the Shu umeura High Performance Balancing Cleansing Oil. And my lashes are long full with this mascara.

The brush is a tad bit confusing to use but once you get used to it, it isn't as daunting.

I highly recommend this to people with lashes like mine!


----------



## lage

Recently I switched to Trisha McEvoy lash curling mascara and am loving it.


----------



## princessDD

Chanel.. Love it!


----------



## dolcerosa

YSL shocking


----------



## nobit

max factor falselashes mascara


----------



## alove15

Benefit theyre real and badgal lash


----------



## wie

Mabelline false lash volume express


----------



## glitterchic

I love Maybelline The Falsies Black Drama.


----------



## ahs483

I LOVE Maybeline Falsies! better than any expensive mascara Ive used!


----------



## airina666

Benefit's THEY'RE REAL! Best ever!


----------



## Lvgirl71

airina666 said:
			
		

> Benefit's THEY'RE REAL! Best ever!


I so agree! I discovered this a couple of months ago, I absolutely love it, if you apply it correctly it really doesn't extend your lashes!!


----------



## krawford

Lancome Definicils


----------



## Mekinfrance

Lancôme - Hipnôse.


----------



## BunnySlippers

I am currently using Bobbi Brown's Everything mascara. It took some time to get used too, but it is my fave mascara so far! Very deep black, great volume, no clumps. Gorgeous.

I actually do want to try Benefit's They're Real, but I have read a lot of mixed reviews.. What kind of lashes do they work best for.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Another vote for Maybelline Full N Soft, though I really don't like mascara on my lashes.


----------



## katiesonfire

Benfit - Bad Gal Lash. 

Still looking for a mascara that actually adds volumes though!


----------



## piratesbooty

Mary Kay ultimate mascara. I love that I can do more than one coat with no clumping and it makes my thin lashes look so much thicker!


----------



## shelley37924

My current favorite mascara right now is Almay's Get Up and Grow.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

I've been digging my deluxe sample of Smashbox's Lash DNA lately. 

Before that I was using a gifted Lancome Hypnose Drama. Found it to flake :-/.


----------



## leecube

Heroine Make Kiss Me long & curl mascara, it's a Japanese brand.  It doesn't add volume.  It adds a bit of length.  The only reason why I'm using it it's because it holds my curl without the use of a primer.  It is a fiber mascara but it's relatively easy to remove and no flaking.


----------



## trigirl

I am trying out Chanel right now but I think I am going back to Bobbi Browns Extreme Party for the next tube.  I love the way it adds volume without getting clumpy.  Inimitable is a bit too clumpy for me.  If I were still a youngin' a going out at night I would pile on the Inimitable.  I do love how it lengthens.


----------



## Lucid-sunshine

I have been using FairyDrops Scandal queen I love it.  It make my lashes curl and look longer with out a curler they sell it at sephora


----------



## NoSnowHere

Today was Bad Gal. It's meh.


----------



## wtmontana

Back to Lancome Hypnose Doll Eyes mascara which I adore, after a few days of trialling Maybelline's Turbo Lash Volume mascara which wasn't the best for me - didn't want to be removed even with multiple different cleansers etc. and ended up having to pull out a few lashes to get it off mostly.


----------



## Booja

I typically use Benefit They're Real or Diorshow Iconic in Navy Blue.  The Diorshow is my favorite!!


----------



## tintinloves

Chanel Sculpte Cils, its been discontinued and I made sure to stock up before they disappeared!


----------



## Gypsycruiser

I use They're Real but man o live.....it takes a lot of remover to get it off every night. Good stuff!


----------



## citylicious

I just tried Maybelline Falsies and I'm really liking it!!


----------



## Booja

Gypsycruiser said:


> I use They're Real but man o live.....it takes a lot of remover to get it off every night. Good stuff!



I hear you on that one!!  I go thru so much remover it's ridiculous!!


----------



## alove15

Just swapped my They're Real for Lancôme Hypnose Doll Lash


----------



## Lvgirl71

Gypsycruiser said:
			
		

> I use They're Real but man o live.....it takes a lot of remover to get it off every night. Good stuff!



I use this mascara also, and I use Philosophy Purity one step facial cleanser, it works great to remove this mascara too!


----------



## alice87

The last two i bought are from Tarte. Decent.


----------



## Marinela

Loreal ot Max factor


----------



## dolcerosa

YSL shocking... at first I didn't like it but now I love it!


----------



## Mirtilla82

Kiko!


----------



## MC215

Used to wear YSL Faux Cils (Sp?) until Diorshow Iconic mascara launched in 2008. Now, Dior just launched the new "Diorshow New Look" mascara but I haven't had the chance to try it yet...so we'll see.


----------



## IknowHinna

cover girl...becausei m worth it!


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Rarely stick to the same mascara, change between cheap and expensive ones. Currently using the Maybelline Cat Eyes one.


----------



## Slavisa

Chanel Inimatable Intense Mascara in Noir


----------



## vintagefinds

I currently use CG lash blast, but I don't like the brush, and I'm going to try falsies or great lash when it runs out.


----------



## OliveJuice

Lash blast volume! It's in a big orange tube. I get compliments on my eyelashes when I wear this


----------



## ariane24

Currently loving Armani eyes to kill


----------



## declaredbeauty

Currently using Maybelline Illegal Length (or something like that). It's nice. Not in love with it though, but I'll use it until it runs out.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

I think its call Dior black out but I am not to crazy about it.


----------



## DivaCrat09

*I am using Maybelline Illegal Length Mascara. I like that extends my eyelashes but does not volumize. 

I did a review here if anyone is interested. 

*


----------



## Updtatedtrends

I'm a Fiberwig and Blinc  fan.


----------



## lulubelle1211

I am obsessed with Maybellines Falsies flared mascara! It really does lengthen your lashes and it's cheap!


----------



## Bag Fetish

lulubelle1211 said:
			
		

> I am obsessed with Maybellines Falsies flared mascara! It really does lengthen your lashes and it's cheap!



I'm off to buy this tmrw... I hope I'm as happy with it as you..

Sent from my iPhone!!!


----------



## miszpinktuxedo

i've been obsessing over fresh & laura merciers!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Still wearing MAC Falsies Mascara & L'oreal voluminous carbon black mascara


----------



## Love Of My Life

still happy with Edward Bess & Serge Lutens


----------



## shoppaholic

Maybeline Black


----------



## gwapa88

Dior diorshow!


----------



## MrsSHarris

I use max factor


----------



## leatherobsessed

I'm currently loving YSL shocking mascara in black cherry.


----------



## pinkmom66

I have been using Loreal Voluminous but i just bought Lash Blast.  Havent used it yet.  Hope its good!


----------



## pinkmom66

leatherobsessed said:
			
		

> I'm currently loving YSL shocking mascara in black cherry.



That sounds pretty!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Giorgio Armani, Eyes to Kill. I'm a convert... This stuff is amazing!!!!!


----------



## LadyAnya

I'm currently using Faux coils by Yves Saint Laurent. I like it better than my previous Chanel mascara.


----------



## lailaidoll

I am currently using the Maybelline Define-a-Lash waterproof in both volume and length formula. I 1st apply the volume formula because it keeps my lashes separated. Then 2nd I apply the lengthening formula to add length.


----------



## want_chanel

Imju Fiberlash mascara, every non-tubing mascara smudges on me, and kiss me mascara gives a really "wet look" and weighs my lashes down..


----------



## hotfreezer

Lancome Hypnose - I love it!


----------



## Millee

I was a long time user of Clinique High Impact, but I found that the combination of L'Oreal Millions and L'Oreal Voluminous in carbon black creates the most dramatic, non-clumpy, thick long lashes I've ever gotten from a mascara. It looks like false lashes in the best possible way.


----------



## pinkmom66

Millee said:
			
		

> I was a long time user of Clinique High Impact, but I found that the combination of L'Oreal Millions and L'Oreal Voluminous in carbon black creates the most dramatic, non-clumpy, thick long lashes I've ever gotten from a mascara. It looks like false lashes in the best possible way.



I think i have to go back to my Loreal Mascaras.  Which do you use first millions or voluminous?


----------



## caramel15

Fresh - from Sephora and love it.


----------



## love111406

Benefits they're real.


----------



## Millee

pinkmom66 said:


> I think i have to go back to my Loreal Mascaras.  Which do you use first millions or voluminous?



The voluminous, then the millions. The millions separates and defines each lash brilliantly.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Diorshow waterproof in black and a little top off on the ends of waterproof Covergirl Lashblast. It makes it look like I have falsies on!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Currently using Giorgio Armani Eyes To Kill


----------



## pinkmom66

Millee said:


> The voluminous, then the millions. The millions separates and defines each lash brilliantly.


 
Thanks!  I will do it tomorrow!


----------



## tacyan

I use Maybelline, I think it is best for me.


----------



## lustandlipstick

At the moment, my favorite is L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black. I loveeee it!


----------



## Nadjalista

YSL-Effet Faux Cils and Chanel-Inimitable... Next will be Lancome Hypnose...


----------



## Lvgirl71

Last wk I bought Dior Show, it has a big brush but it took a few applications to get the look I like, compared to my Benefit They're Real mascara it has the best brush and one application! I saved the receipt and box so was able to return no problems!


----------



## Havfruen

hotfreezer said:


> Lancome Hypnose - I love it!


This used to be my favorite as well, but now I've moved on to Lancome Hypnose Drama


----------



## simpleqrl

Diorshow 
Absolutely in love
Except I read an article on yahoo about it containing lead which makes me worries, but I think all makeup contain some amount of lead...


----------



## bykritstiina

Only Clinique. At the moment high impact mascara


----------



## Cait

Benefit They're Real! Still not madly in love, but it's nice enough!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

Loving Giorgio Armani's Eyes to Kill Original!

It actually never clumps and adds good volume! I feel like when you get too voluminous it just looks like...mascara mess!


----------



## coleybug

Jordana Extreme mascara from Walgreen's.  It was $2.99 and it's better than any high end that I've tried.  Great length, decent volume, minimal clumping and no flaking or smudging.  And it was THREE BUCKS!


----------



## ChiChi143

Clinique lash power.  It's the only mascara I've found that stays on all day.  I can even sleep with it on and wake up and no smudging!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## icharmae

Dior Unlimited + MAC Haute and Naughty! It's the only combination that works wonders for my Asian eyelash hairs! It makes them ridiculously long and defined and curls naturally!


----------



## Fiercefriend

I would recommend
Maybelline colossal mascara

or

Lancome hypnose/ Diorshow mascara


----------



## Rimi

Diorshow iconic...super expensive, but totally worth it


----------



## Agreen96

Mac False Eyelashes


----------



## scrappy spice

Rimi said:


> Diorshow iconic...super expensive, but totally worth it



I use 2 coats of Iconic + 1 coat of Extase and they make my short, Filipino lashes look like I have falsies on.  I agree...expensive...but looking good is hard work!!


----------



## trueshoelove2

Right now, I'm loving maybelline illegal lengths..cheap and it works amazingly!


----------



## Kathleen1149

I just bought maybeline false lashes mascara, and I really love it!


----------



## MC215

Diorshow Iconic! Absolute best! Been using since it launched and have never looked back!


----------



## Rimi

scrappy spice said:


> I use 2 coats of Iconic + 1 coat of Extase and they make my short, Filipino lashes look like I have falsies on.  I agree...expensive...but looking good is hard work!!




ooh i just might have to try that!

DI is so amazing...very build-able without the clumping or dryness!


----------



## gymangel812

kiss me heroine long & curl waterproof


----------



## alyrris

Diorshow iconic/extase used to be my favorite too -- I used them separately and/or layered them, usually using extase on lower lashes--I have them in black and dark brown.

But I recently discovered Guerlain Noir G. I pondered the purchase a long time before I took the dive because its the most expensive mascara I've bought-- by far. Its really the best too. It gives fantastic separation, definition, length, holds curl, everything I want a mascara to do. I just wish it came in dark brown, haha. I will still use Iconic when I want just a light, super natural  eye look (eg with bold lips)

I've heard great things about kiss me heroine but my local japanese supermarket only stocks their eye liner


----------



## cloudzz

YSL faux cils
I like it so far but it's not that different from good drugstore mascaras, except the smell. I just don't get why anyone would like a mascara with that strong a smell.


----------



## Samia

These days Lancome Hypnose


----------



## exotikittenx

Diorshow Blackout which is really nice!  It works amazingly.


----------



## Aab1983

Which I'd Better Armani or dior I have really short eyelashes I use the Lancôme hynose right now and totally hate it


----------



## Aab1983

^^is^^


----------



## declaredbeauty

Still using Maybelline Illegal length but started using Laura Mercier full blown volume underneath... I love the Laura Mercier mascara.


----------



## stilettomadness

I use Becca's Ultimate Mascara and Clinique's High Volume Mascara (Something to that effect) And Clinique's Mascara for bottom lashes! Fab!


----------



## Rimi

stilettomadness said:
			
		

> I use Becca's Ultimate Mascara and Clinique's High Volume Mascara (Something to that effect) And Clinique's Mascara for bottom lashes! Fab!



Clinique high impact? That's a tubed mascara, no?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Lancome Hypnose


----------



## Agreen96

Mac false lashes.


----------



## Tarhls

YSL Shocking


----------



## pseze

Been using Lancome Hypnose Drama and I have been getting really clean looking full long lashes, no clumping. Also picked up Lancome Virtuose Black Carat today. So far so good but I will give it a few more tries before I can really evaluate it.


----------



## dearpenny

I'm such a mascara-junkie! But my all-time favorite mascara is the YSL Volume Effet Faux Cils. And for a cheaper alternatives, I like switching between L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black & Covergirl LashBlast (purple tube). I practically own every drugstore mascara, and these by far are my faves  I've also been itching to try Lancome Doll Lashes & Armani Eyes to Kill.


----------



## MoneyPennie

I go back and forth from buxom to they're real


----------



## gazoo

I love Diorshow but when I can't get it I use MAC Opulash which isn't as good as Dior but better than others I've tried.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Imju fiberwig


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

I love the Dior show (the one you use with the white mascara first) but I've been hooked on Benefit's "They're Real" mascara. I love the separation and lengthening it gives. I bought "The falsies" just because of the hype but I hate it... Clumps and does nothing nice for my lashes


----------



## InimitableD

I was loving Diorshow Blackout, but even the waterproof formula would smudge all around my eyes by the end of the day.  I switched to Estee Lauder's Sumptuous Extreme, and I'm liking it a lot so far.


----------



## beantownSugar

I started using Sephora's black waterproof mascara - I like it a lot


----------



## michelle779

I switch mascaras all the time, I can never commit to one. Aright now I'm using Benefit's They're Real & it's okay, I wont be buying it again.

I personally think the drugstore mascaras are better. I often use Cover Girl Lashblast & L'oreal Voluminous.


----------



## dollydodah

DiorShow New Look ... i really love how it grabs every lash


----------



## Chantilly_lace

I have used the lancome hypnoise for EVER, but just switched to the Armani EYES TO KILL, which is AMAZING!


----------



## sara premi

I'm  currently using Voluminous by L'Oreal it works and is reasonably priced!


----------



## fabchic17

Maybelline "falsies" is a great cheap product!


----------



## Kaitlyn30889

I love my Bare Escentuals Buxom Lash.


----------



## hunniesochic

A few different types but all from the same brand (Dior). I find it work the best comparing to the many that I've tried over the years.


----------



## inpermafrost

I had a sample of some bobbi brown mascara that I absolutely adored, but I used it all. For every day use I have NYC city curls and it reminds me a lot of the bobbi brown I have.


----------



## heiress-ox

i'm using the ysl faux cils shocking at the moment - i've tried all versions of the mascara and really like this one and the noir radical the best! i also like lancome hypnose and hypnose drama a lot, but faux cils edges it out - a drugstore dupe of the two is prestige my blackest lashes, not as great, but still a good stand alone product!

i like super thick/full/long lashes, super separated isn't my thing


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

I tried the Physicians Formula Organic Wear mascara in the gold/brown/green tube, and it flaked and smudged SO much. It looked pretty for an hour, and then after doing absolutely nothing all day, I had flakes and smears everywhere.

I then tried the Maybelline Great Lash Lots of Lashes, and it's pretty good. Doesn't flake or smudge like the PF one did. I still rate Lancome Hypnose as my HG one, tied with ELF Mineral Mascara.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I just started using Benefit's They're Real...loving it so far!


----------



## beauty k addict

all dior except diorshow


----------



## Harper Quinn

Givenchy Phenomen'eyes


----------



## shoplady

Max factor false lashes


----------



## heiress-ox

My Top 5 are (after trying countless high *** low end brands):
YSL Shocking Faux Cils 
YSL Noir Radical Faux Cils
Lancome Hypnose Drama
Prestige My Blackest Lashes (for a cheaper alternative)
Sephora Lash Stretcher (I generally layer it under more voluminous mascara, as it has *** fibers that attach ** your lashes *** make them super long)


I may be in *** minority, but I'm a lash junkie *** absolutely hated *** Dior mascaras, *** best ** *** bad bunch was blackout IMO, I also enjoyed MUFE Smoky Lash but that dried up super quickly.

I'm pretty happy using *** above five mascara picks, but I wouldn't mind trying *** Armani Eyes ** Kill


----------



## Passau

Dior New Look mascara is awesome!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_Dior love it ! _


----------



## xlovely

Shu Uemura ultimate natural in black, im on my 5th tube


----------



## Billyfulness182

I love Tarte's Lights, Camera, Lashes!


----------



## marie0505

So I'm a mascara junkie..
I started out with the Maybelline "falsies" and the mascara in the yellow tube..
Ended up throwing them out, made my lashes super clumpy, and flaky

At that time I started getting into Sephora
So I tried Buxom Lash and I loved it, I also tried Buxom Lash with Rimmel London Lash Accelerator (the old formula, not the new one) and I loved it even more. 

I got a sample of Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes and this made my lashes fuller with more volume, however the mascara seemed a little "dry"

What I am currently using is Diorshow Plumping Serum with Benefit They're Real and my lashes look AMAZING. I get tons of compliments on my lashes and I feel that these products really make a huge difference. 

Since summer is coming up and I usually go to amusement parks/water parks so
I purchased Tarte Splashes and I like it so far.


----------



## cascherping

Absolutely love, love Lancome's Hypnose waterproof drama


----------



## whitepearl86

Billyfulness182 said:


> I love Tarte's Lights, Camera, Lashes!


me too!!! i have tried SO many higher end mascaras and i always end up coming back to tartes LCL 

i also have the tarte eyelash primer from qvc that i love using with LCL mascara..a-mazing!!


----------



## ashleybrooke

whitepearl86 said:


> me too!!! i have tried SO many higher end mascaras and i always end up coming back to tartes LCL
> 
> i also have the tarte eyelash primer from qvc that i love using with LCL mascara..a-mazing!!



I love LCL too! It's the only mascara I will use now.


----------



## peppersasen

Mavala Eye-Lite Waterpoof Mascara. i love that it's very light and natural looking, it does clump, but i use a little eye lash/brow comb from MUJI to separate them. it's very nice.


----------



## ILoveC

Best mascara after Dior show is makeup forever smokey lash. Looks like you are wearing falsies.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens, Edward Bess & Dior show


----------



## BrittanyDarling

L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black Mascara
or Tarte Lights Camera Lashes


----------



## Machick333

L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black Mascara
LOVE this mascara 

when i want to go ALL out i use it first then apply Boxum mascara on top :girlwhack:


----------



## photogurl

maybeline one by one or buxom


----------



## my4boys

Armani eyes to kill


----------



## DuRoBags

lancome doll lash


----------



## sumita

Loreal telescopic mascara. I really like this mascara, I am using this over my Armani eyes to kill.


----------



## Necromancer

currently using Chanel mascara (inimitable intense #10)


----------



## Love Of My Life

currently using serge lutens


----------



## CoeurDeLion

Currently using Benefit "They're Real" mascara just now. I only usually like a couple of their things but it's by far the best thing I've used from there.


----------



## iloveemomuffins

I don't wear makeup everyday, but when I do I use Lancome Hypnose. I like my lashes relatively natural and this doesn't clump or anything! (:


----------



## Neo007

Chantecaille Faux Cils Mascara, love it and am on my second tube (the first one lasted me for 6 months with daily use!)


----------



## LemonDrop

L'Oreal Voluminous  !!!!!!!

I bought L'Oreal Voluminous and DiorShow.  I did a 3 day test.  Put one on the left eye and one on the right for 3 days in a row.  I could not tell any huge difference in look, length etc... and actually preferred the Loreal.  Diorshow would flake after a few hours while the Loreal stayed in place all day.  $6 mascara beat the $26 hands down !!!


----------



## Borse1224

LemonDrop said:
			
		

> L'Oreal Voluminous  !!!!!!!
> 
> I bought L'Oreal Voluminous and DiorShow.  I did a 3 day test.  Put one on the left eye and one on the right for 3 days in a row.  I could not tell any huge difference in look, length etc... and actually preferred the Loreal.  Diorshow would flake after a few hours while the Loreal stayed in place all day.  $6 mascara beat the $26 hands down !!!



Me too I've been using it for years have tried many high end ones!! But always come back to voluminous best mascara ever!!!!


----------



## terps08

Maybelline Falsies today


----------



## Machick333

L oreal voluminous ... Love love
Love


----------



## c0uture

^ Wow! Definitely buying this tomorrow


----------



## insideout

Add me to the L'Oreal Voluminous club....in carbon black!


----------



## MsVtg

Illegal Length Fiber Extension Mascara By Maybelline & Voluminous Carbon Black Mascara By L'Oreal - Beats ANY Designer Mascara !


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Claire Fisher volume mascara


----------



## sara premi

I too have been using Voluminous but I got a free mascara from a makeup artist and I love it! The brush does such a great job at seperating my lashes! The brustles look a little scary but wow are they effective. It"s called Panthera UltraFlesh, see link below.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...Er2rT_jwO4ix6QH8h5CZBA&sqi=2&ved=0CI8BEPMCMAE#


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I've been using Diorshow, Benefit Bad Gal, Boots No 7 360 Lash, & Clinque extreme wear... But sounds like I need to try that L'Oreal Voluminous!

I used to use Bare Escentuals all weather and loved it, but they discontinued it.


----------



## JulieDiva

ok so this thread made me run out and but the Loreal Voluminous mascara.  I have worn it for 2 days now, using the same shadow, eye cream etc as I always do.

The verdict?  It is really good mascara...my lashes look similar to when I wear my Dior show...except that it smudged under my eyes after wearing it for only 3 hours.  maybe I will try waterproof...although i hate when it is a pain to remove.


----------



## limom

JulieDiva said:


> ok so this thread made me run out and but the Loreal Voluminous mascara.  I have worn it for 2 days now, using the same shadow, eye cream etc as I always do.
> 
> The verdict?  It is really good mascara...my lashes look similar to when I wear my Dior show...except that it smudged under my eyes after wearing it for only 3 hours.  maybe I will try waterproof...although i hate when it is a pain to remove.



This is why I love Diorshow too. While the cheapies give good result, I can't stand the smudging.


----------



## All About LV

diorshow-got it in my birchbox and love it


----------



## ang3lina33

I can say I am the biggest mascara junkie EVER!! I currently have have 10 tubes opened.. All different brands.. And the L'oreal voluminous totally blew me away!!

It's up there with dior and Armani... I absolutely LOvE IT!!!


----------



## Borse1224

ang3lina33 said:
			
		

> I can say I am the biggest mascara junkie EVER!! I currently have have 10 tubes opened.. All different brands.. And the L'oreal voluminous totally blew me away!!
> 
> It's up there with dior and Armani... I absolutely LOvE IT!!!



I agree been using it for a couple of years love it!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

MaxFactor Masterpiece Max... I love it


----------



## Dancechika24

Maybelline Illegal Lengths


----------



## Love Of My Life

serge lutens & edward bess


----------



## aliyasmith13

Well actually instead of using mascara i prefer to use eyelash growth product. Eyelash growth products abound in the market these days, but not all of them are really dependable. For this reason, it is a big must for you to be extra cautious regarding the product that you are going to buy.


----------



## bonjourErin

Lancôme hypnose drama.. Love it! Using the sample size of course... $30 for mascara is a bit much. Maybelline is a favorite for drug store brands... Colossal or the false lashes!


----------



## MomLuvsBags

bonjourErin said:
			
		

> Lancôme hypnose drama.. Love it! Using the sample size of course... $30 for mascara is a bit much. Maybelline is a favorite for drug store brands... Colossal or the false lashes!



Love hypnose too but like you I think too much for a mascara too. My fav dupe is maybelline falsies  hands down!! .


----------



## SMcNamee

Loreal million lashes is amazing for my lashes. It makes them so long and volumized at the same time! I love it so much!


----------



## All About LV

what is the exact kind of loreal voluminous mascara ppl are using because I went to the store and saw multiple types


thanks!


----------



## SMcNamee

All About LV said:
			
		

> what is the exact kind of loreal voluminous mascara ppl are using because I went to the store and saw multiple types
> 
> thanks!



I always used the carbon black original voluminous but last year I switched to the voluminous million lashes and it is even better, way less clumping!


----------



## Couture_Girl

my new favorite love combo - lancome hypnose drama and dior lash maximizer 33


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I had been using DiorShow, Boots No7 Lash 360, Clinque High Impact, & a Bare Escentuals mascara... liking those all well enough - but I just received the Fairy Drops mascara today from a YT contest I was in and I cannot wait to try it! I have high hopes for it! 

Also thinking of trying L'Oreal Voluminous after hearing all the good things about it in this thread!


----------



## CMM

Diorshow Iconic.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Japanese drug store ones. They work amazingly better for me than Dior or chanel ever has


----------



## ColdSteel

Covergirl Lashblast... dropped diorshow for this. Voluminizes, doesn't clump, really makes my eyes brighten up. So cheap too!


----------



## MINXLASH

My FAVORITE mascara for the last whole year is revlon Grow Luscious mascara.  I've honestly tried pretty much every mascaras out there.  There are other really good ones out there but I just love that fact revlon grow luscious mascara is so affordable and has extra perk, it really made my lashes thicker and longer.  I absolutely love it!


----------



## wtmontana

Currently have on Lancome Doll Eyes mascara, but I've been using Clinique's High Impact mascara lately.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ I also use Lancome Doll Eyes and Loreal carbon black Volumious


----------



## rebeccaxobags

I love Tarte Lights Camera Lashes...can almost create the look of false lashes


----------



## Bella613

Lady Chinadoll said:


> ^ I also use Lancome Doll Eyes and Loreal carbon black Volumious





rebeccaxobags said:


> I love Tarte Lights Camera Lashes...can almost create the look of false lashes



I have both of these, 2 Maybelline and 1 Rimmel.
I like them all.

I want to try Armani's, but don't want to get "hooked" on a high priced mascara.

Lancome's Defencils is still my favorite!


----------



## Pomander

I'm currently loving BB's long wear mascara. It's her newest formula. I didn't expect to like it as much as I do. It is impossible for this mascara to clump and separation is tough to beat. I like the brush a lot - smaller than most brands and can really get at all the lashes. So far I haven't had issues with smudging, which is rare for me. I do not apply on the lower lashes.


----------



## maclover

I'm using/loving Lancome's Hypnose Drama! It doesn't clump for me and makes my lashes look ridiculously long. I also use Clinique's High Impact and my fave is Mac's plush lash


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Giorgio Armani "Eyes to Kill" mascara.


----------



## coachwife6

By Terry blue mascara. I love it.


----------



## mspera

Currently using: Dior show iconic


----------



## raiderette74

Tarte Lights, camera, lashes. LOVE


----------



## Northergirl

rebeccaxobags said:


> I love Tarte Lights Camera Lashes...can almost create the look of false lashes


 
I used to use this product, but the last time I purchased a new one it dried out in under 2 months. I returned it to Sephora for another one and it happened again.


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Diorshow Iconic


----------



## Waffle65

Chanel Inimitable Waterproof Mascara


----------



## ashlc68

Diorshow Iconic Waterproof


----------



## Clooky001

Lancôme hypnose drama... ysl the one & Dior iconic in my draw but find the ysl makes my eyes itch


----------



## Prufrock613

I have been using MAC Extended Play for a week now and love it!  I have never tried a MAC mascara that I liked, but this one is a keeper.


----------



## joodi

DIORshow


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I am trying this today...Chanel Inimitable Intense Mascara


----------



## Baby Boo

Loreal one million mascara it's actually really good


----------



## alley285

Diorshow WP or Diorshow Blackout. Amazing mascaras


----------



## S.Mills

Chanel Inimitable Intense Mascara is the best mascara ever!


----------



## Love Of My Life

serge lutens & e bess


----------



## Pursegrrl

Really enjoying YSL Shocking!  Both in Black and the Sea Black colors.

XXXOO PG


----------



## chicoleeta

Ive recently started using Loreal Voluminous million lashes. I love how it separates my lashes and actually keeps my eyelashes curled!


----------



## htbabe61

When I purchased my Lancome Tresor Midnight Rose Perfume, I got a free gift set..It included the Doll Lashes, and omg I love it!!! No clumps, or smudging.It gives my lashes amazing volume and length! I also got a trial size of their Lash Booster to apply before your mascara, and I love that too!
So I will continue to buy both


----------



## ELLE825

Buxom, honestly the best mascara I've used


----------



## GrRoxy

None... With mascara my lashes touch my eyebrows. Still searching for good clear one which will curl bur not lenghten them lol


----------



## Aurora B

Artdeco-all in one and Essence- I love Extreme 
Both are great, but the first one is easier to remove.


----------



## IfTheShoeFits

Lancome Hypnose waterproof or Hypnose Drama waterproof... best waterproofs I've found to avoid dark circles by the end of a long day...


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I bought the L'Oreal Voluminous mascara on your recommendations ladies and it gave good results initially (bar a bit of flaking) but quickly became really clumpy and flaky? 

Plus - i have super long lashes and quite recessed eyes and it transfers onto my brow line leaving me with nasty dark smudges under by brows! Am I doing something wrong or is it just not the mascara for me?


----------



## Love Of My Life

still using serge lutens & edward bess with good results


----------



## Cait

Recently: Maybelline Mega Plush (like F&S on steroids), L'Oreal Voluminous CB (eh...) and Stila Forever Your Curl.


----------



## Cait

gunsandbanjos said:


> I bought the L'Oreal Voluminous mascara on your recommendations ladies and it gave good results initially (bar a bit of flaking) but quickly became really clumpy and flaky?
> 
> Plus - i have super long lashes and quite recessed eyes and it transfers onto my brow line leaving me with nasty dark smudges under by brows! Am I doing something wrong or is it just not the mascara for me?


 
It's not just you. I keep trying Carbon Black version (and am using!) due to popularity, raves and all... BUT it clums up my top lashes, flakes throughout the day, and tends to smudge easily. Unfortunately, it makes my bottom lashes look fantastic, but it's just got too many cons to keep it in my rotation 100% of the time.

I've only had the tube for at most, 2 weeks, so I'm going to see if it gets better a few weeks from now (as it's supposed to.) But eh, I'm still not impressed with it... for the fourth time.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I use one of the black non waterproof Chanel mascara called sublime something
It really makes my lashes so long its my faveourite mascara yet


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Shocking


----------



## ellacoach

Cait said:


> It's not just you. I keep trying Carbon Black version (and am using!) due to popularity, raves and all... BUT it clums up my top lashes, flakes throughout the day, and tends to smudge easily. Unfortunately, it makes my bottom lashes look fantastic, but it's just got too many cons to keep it in my rotation 100% of the time.
> 
> I've only had the tube for at most, 2 weeks, so I'm going to see if it gets better a few weeks from now (as it's supposed to.) But eh, I'm still not impressed with it... for the fourth time.


 
This sounds exactly like what I experience with this mascara. I keep trying it every now and then, but it just doesn't work for me. My eyelashes are super long, so it smudges underneath my brows...I need to let it go and stop tyring it...


----------



## j9lvslv

MAC Lengthening Mascara


----------



## mimika

I am using majorlica majorca mascara from Japan. Japan has a lot of great mascaras!!


----------



## LeBolDuChaton

I use the Fresh Supernova mascara in black, I love it!


----------



## j9lvslv

Today I used the Sublime De Chanel Mascara in Deep Purple.


----------



## Hope01

I use Chanel inimitable intense but I'm considering trying Bobbi Brown intensifying long-wear.


----------



## brianne1114

Maybelline Great Lash Lots 'o Lashes
I LOVE the Great Lash formula but the original brush sucked.  The lots 'o lashes brush is rubbery and separates better and allows you to build volume easily.


----------



## meganfm

I was using L'Oreal The Falsies but I found it a bit TOO much to wear to work-it gave me those false doll-looking lashes (my lashes are already very long).  I switched to Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume and like that a lot better.  I'd probably keep the L'Oreal one for nights out.


----------



## reallyfancy

I am currently using cover girl lash blast but I want to try the l'oreal voluminous one everyone is raving about!


----------



## Laziza

I've been using L'Oreal Voluminous for years.
People think I have fake lashes on


----------



## Laziza

Cait said:


> It's not just you. I keep trying Carbon Black version (and am using!) due to popularity, raves and all... BUT it clums up my top lashes, flakes throughout the day, and tends to smudge easily. Unfortunately, it makes my bottom lashes look fantastic, but it's just got too many cons to keep it in my rotation 100% of the time.
> 
> I've only had the tube for at most, 2 weeks, so I'm going to see if it gets better a few weeks from now (as it's supposed to.) But eh, I'm still not impressed with it... for the fourth time.



I guess the brush doesn't work for you... So jsut don't push yourself, try something else.

I think mascara is like a love at the first sight. If it's good for you, you can see it right a way


----------



## nn21

^ definitely agree, you will notice if a mascara will wow you. 

The current one I'm using is jordana best lash extreme, $2.99 very well spent.


----------



## alliemia

i really like Clinique High Impact Mascara in Brightening Black


----------



## jgeff

covergirl LashBlast Volume (original version). Looks like I'm actually wearing false lashes.


----------



## aliyasmith13

I really don't use mascara but rather, i use eyelash growth product for a natural long and thicker look of my lashes.


----------



## ulli64

I was wearing expensive Mascara like lash queen from HR or Dior and then i discovered the cheapest im using is the best,1,99 Euro from rival de Loop,only available in germany.


----------



## Couture_Girl

just picked another of my HG mascara, Lancome Waterproof Hypnose Drama.
But my other favorite mascara is Prestige Cosmetics's My biggest lashes (in the pink tube at Rite-Aid)


----------



## jmcadon

My favorite is Rimmel lash lengthening mascara...about $10.00 at CVS  I like that it is a thinner formula so no clumps!


----------



## yellowjade

I love anything Majolica Majorca


----------



## Sunshine Rose

I've regularly used Maybelline The Falsies but I recently tried YSL Faux Cils and I have to say I find it fantastic, worth the price.


----------



## aliyasmith13

I love Lashovee!


----------



## lovemysavior

Laziza said:
			
		

> I've been using L'Oreal Voluminous for years.
> People think I have fake lashes on



Me too!


----------



## veroliz

Dior Iconic


----------



## bellelumiere

Lancome Hypnose is my holy grail mascara but I'm currently working my way through a tube of Benefit's 'They're Real' and liking it.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

I use Dior for mascara. Extase or Diorshow mostly but also have Iconic and a few others.


----------



## wtmontana

Clinique High Lengths mascara lately, in black.
LOVING IT!


----------



## girlygirl3

I've moved on from Armani ETK and Chanel Inimitable mascaras.  I find they're only ok.
Lately, I'm using Clinique's High Impact Curling mascara - which curls nicely - and Dior Extase on top.  Clinique's mascara had flaked so badly on me, but I didn't want to throw it out!  The combination works beautifully!


----------



## stephchi

I've tried almost every pharmacy brand mascara and have tried plenty of high-end mascaras as well. And for some reason I find that the best mascara with the best hold are the pharmacy ones. My all time favorite is Maybelline brands especially the Stiletto one. Waterproof also give the best hold of course even though many people say you shouldnt wear them daily.


----------



## kitty89

I've been using By Terry's Terrybly for a while now. It's the most expensive mascara I've ever bought (I think it was about £32 or $50)....I was drawn in by a Space NK assistant who told me all sorts of amazing things about how good it is for lash health, but frankly haven't noticed any difference in "lash quality", and the mascara itself, while very good, is only on par with Benefit, Dior and Estee Lauder products I've used previously. I wouldn't really recommend it - not because it's a bad product, but because I feel it's drastically overpriced. I'll be going back to Dior once I use it up. 

Or getting suckered into something else because of clever sales tactics... :shame:


----------



## Llisa

I just want to buy a new one, mine is not so good, I don't want to use it.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Currently Physicians Formula Organic Wear Jumbo Lash Mascara. Don't really like it though, it has a tendency to smudge and I start to resemble a panda after a few hours.


----------



## Llisa

Thanks for all your advise, maybe i can try a Clinique's mascara, it seems nice!


----------



## AS3189

I use the Maybelline Great Lash in Royal Blue - it's not too heavy and really brings out the blue in my eyes.


----------



## lovely64

I don´t use mascara, easier to wash your face in the evening that way, lol!


----------



## Brandy Marie

*Revlon Grow Lushes*...*green tube*...LOOOVE IT!!! Doesn't flake like a lot of others I've tried


----------



## Addicted2Glam

Benefit They're Real Mascara. It's amazing!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

I have lots that I use but my right now my fav's are Smokey Lash from MUFE and YSL Fau Cils.........Makes my lashes look amazing........but my look would not be complete unless I use the Dior Lash Plumper Primer!! Ladies it is a crime not to prime!!  Always prime your lashes!! makes them look fuller and u don't have to put as many coats of mascara on!!


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

Annayake


----------



## saban

My go to mascara and HG is MAC Opulash. But I have also been wearing guerlain noir g and like it a lot too.


----------



## Hurrem1001

My mascara is cheap, cheap, cheap! Cover Girl Lash Exact.


----------



## boonDY

I am currently using Maybelline the collosall. I am a bigger fan of the falsies, probably I'll go back to that one.


----------



## Sassydarlings

I used Maybelline The mangnum express Super Film and the other product is from Faceshop. I use maybelline to volumize my lashes and the faceshop to lengethen it.


----------



## roses5682

Cover girl or Dior Show Iconic. I love Dior but covergirl is my drug store brand go to.


----------



## yihui_g

i tried many brands...but most of the european brands don't fits it... maybe it is becuz my lash is so thin... it can't hold any weights... but KISS ME from japan works perfectly for me... it make my lash look really really really long... and it can hold up for the whole day!!!!!


----------



## Citruspeel

They're real by benefit


----------



## sdkitty

Cover Girl Lashblast


----------



## nc.girl

My favorite is still Estee Lauder Sumptuous Extreme, but I do like to try out drugstore brands sometimes. I'm currently using Loreal Voluminous Million Lashes Excess, and I like it pretty well.


----------



## carvedwords

Maybelline The Falsies Waterproof


----------



## mynameisjenny

So far I like the Clinique High Impact mascara, but I wear falsies with it (I only wear makeup on special occasions).

I can say that I do not like the Lancome one, I think Hypnose or Virtuose? As it would smudge so much on me. I have yet to try the Babydoll one which I received a deluxe sample size from my VIB Sephora points.

I also have the Benefit They're Real but am going to finish up my current mascara first before opening it.

I save a lot of money by just collecting mascara samples whenever possible because they are so expensive and supposedly last only for 3 months


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Benefit they're real


----------



## Kimber7

I always go back to cover girl lash blast. It's easy to get off and does not smear on my under eye or eyelids!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Little Witch Mote Mascara which came free one of my Japanese magazines, Biteki. Love this!


----------



## gillianna

Love Chanel colored Mascara.  I bought two for my daughter and she gets more compliments on it.  She only wears a touch of mascara and CC cream along with chap stick.  But the colored mascara seems to make her eyes pop even though she is not wearing eye shadow and only does light mascara on her top lashes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess & Serge Lutens


----------



## Loubspassion

Golden Rose transparent/clear mascara because black mascara keeps making me cry.


----------



## hforhermes

Lancome Hypnose Drama - waterproof 

Keeps my super straight lashes curled all day!


----------



## carvedwords

Right now loving MAC In Extra Dimension 3D


----------



## kait1261

Maybelline One by One Volum' Express! It's "cheap," lasts long, buildable, and people ask me about it whenever I wear it. I also like the Benefit "they're real," but I definitely get more compliments with the Maybelline.


----------



## pmburk

Currently using L'Oreal Voluminous Million Lashes Excess


----------



## ellekayee

I use Chanel's Inimitable  
I love it in the plum color because it's not as harsh looking as the black one


----------



## Bethc

Tom Ford, yes it is a lot of money, but it looks amazing on me!


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline Falsies, Buxom lash, Tarte, and Revlon. I don't like to use expensive mascara's since you throw them out so frequently and there are some great drugstore waterproof ones.


----------



## maloneyxo

I'm obsessed with MAC Zoom Lash


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens & Edward Bess


----------



## Meeka41

Urban decay big fatty


----------



## saramara

I alternate between Chanel Le Volumen and Armani Eyes to Kill, both are very good mascaras.


----------



## BarbAga

ellekayee said:


> I use Chanel's Inimitable
> I love it in the plum color because it's not as harsh looking as the black one



+1  love the plum


----------



## Yoda143

Benefit, They're Real
Maybelline, Falsies


----------



## kathyrose

Right now, Mary Kay Lash Love Lengthening Mascara - it really lengthened my lashes and gave it more volume!


----------



## Ligea77

I'm loving the new L'oreal butterfly lashes mascara. It gives incredible volume and really good definition.


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal Voluminous carbon black.


----------



## spookafeller

Tarina Tarrantino Fleur De Lash, alternating with Diorshow waterproof.


----------



## pmburk

Lately I have been using L'Oreal Voluminous, the original. Love it!


----------



## BarbAga

Dior blackout, bare minerals a couple different ones, YSL shocking, chanel,
It depends on how big I want to go for that day.


----------



## Asherdaniel

That does nothing but apply the uniqueness in you.


----------



## lawchick

I am a die hard Lancome Hypnose fan.  I have tried MUFE, Diorshow, Buxom, Benefit They're Real and a ton of others but I always come back to Hypnose.  I love the length and volume it gives me.  

Lately I have been trying to budget better so I decided to try drugstore mascara to see if I could find something as good as Hypnose.  I tried L'Oreal Voluminous Butterfly and I hated it.  It gave me zero length.  I returned it and bought L'Oreal Telescopic Shocking Extensions after seeing a YouTube video of it being a dupe for Hypnose.  I tried it this morning and I LOVE it.  I have to say that it is as good if not better than Hypnose.  I did Hypnose on one eye and Telescopic Shocking Extensions on the other and they are pretty darn similar.  I felt like the L'Oreal was slightly darker and more voluminous than the Lancome but it could be because the tube is almost finished.  I am very pleased with this mascara and I think I'll be using it for a while to come.


----------



## xikry5talix

I'm trying out Prestige - My Blackest Lashes because one of the youtubers I watch swears by it. So far, not impressed. Benefit's they're real worked better for me.


----------



## All About LV

I alternate between The Balms Whats your Type Body Builder and Benefits Theyre Real


----------



## fendifemale

pmburk said:


> Lately I have been using L'Oreal Voluminous, the original. Love it!



Love this in carbon black.

Since I ran out of Dior Showtime Ive been using MAC Zoom.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I love my Lancome Defenicils and I am just crazy over Guerlain's Maxi Lash. Stuff is incredible.


----------



## maloneyxo

I'm a devoted fan of MAC Zoomlash


----------



## Tracy

Today Nordstrom is having their buy 2 mascaras get one free!  

I recently got a sample of the Lancome Hypnose Star and, wow!  Love it! I usually only use drugstore mascara but this one has changed it all.


----------



## beezygal

Lancome Hypnose waterproof. The best! It holds my curls and doesn't smudge


----------



## sumita

My ultimate favorites are Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill and Chanel Le Volume


----------



## TeamHutchens

lawchick said:


> I am a die hard Lancome Hypnose fan.  I have tried MUFE, Diorshow, Buxom, Benefit They're Real and a ton of others but I always come back to Hypnose.  I love the length and volume it gives me.
> 
> Lately I have been trying to budget better so I decided to try drugstore mascara to see if I could find something as good as Hypnose.  I tried L'Oreal Voluminous Butterfly and I hated it.  It gave me zero length.  I returned it and bought L'Oreal Telescopic Shocking Extensions after seeing a YouTube video of it being a dupe for Hypnose.  I tried it this morning and I LOVE it.  I have to say that it is as good if not better than Hypnose.  I did Hypnose on one eye and Telescopic Shocking Extensions on the other and they are pretty darn similar.  I felt like the L'Oreal was slightly darker and more voluminous than the Lancome but it could be because the tube is almost finished.  I am very pleased with this mascara and I think I'll be using it for a while to come.




Good to know. Might give it a try. 


Using Maybelline Falsies right now. Does the trick.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

I wear Clinique Lash-Power long-wearing 24 hour mascara.
It's the only mascara that doesn't smudge and leave me with raccoon eyes, and it doesn't irritate my eyes when I wear contact lenses.
Every other mascara I've tried smears, smudges, or makes my eyes water!


----------



## Princessof210

I'm wearing great lash maybelline New York. I actually like it . It works real good for me


----------



## Cheetah7

I use Maybelline Full n Soft for everyday.  Just one coat is enough.


----------



## MsHarryWinston

Chanel LeVolume! Omg finally found my holy grail mascara, sooooo happy!


----------



## TiffanyS88

Too faced "better than sex"


----------



## Kfoorya2

Currently loving Lancôme drama


----------



## Sssy

I thought 'They are real' Benefit is good ... but it was before I discovered Lancome 'Hypnose'  It's my favourite for now


----------



## indiekicks

I have a sample of Benefit's They're Real that I got from Sephora for my birthday but I keep forgetting to use it. Honestly though, it seemed to dry up significantly after the first use. :\


----------



## Nico_79

indiekicks said:


> I have a sample of Benefit's They're Real that I got from Sephora for my birthday but I keep forgetting to use it. Honestly though, it seemed to dry up significantly after the first use. :\


I tried the sample one too, but like yourself it seemed quite dry and irritates my eyes.


----------



## Fran0421

I really want to try this mascara! I have heard such good reviews so far. I can't justify getting a high end mascara but if its worth the money then I will have to hehe. Does it make your lashes clumpy?



MsHarryWinston said:


> Chanel LeVolume! Omg finally found my holy grail mascara, sooooo happy!


----------



## Musiclov3r

I used to use loreal volume million lashes  it there was always fall out leading to me having panda eyes by the end of the day, I've switched to false lash architect which is better


----------



## GGspice25

Maybelline


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Lancome Hypnose Star! Love this stuff!


----------



## murt

I'm using Dolly Wink mascara in long right now. It's great in terms of the look - it really can create a dramatic, yet natural effect on my lashes, but it takes awhile to dry (so can smudge before it dries completely), and also it's a fibre mascara, and I find the fibres can get into and irritate my contact lenses......

Overall I prefer my usual Tarte Lights Camera Lashes or Lancome Definicils.


----------



## 2hellwu

haven't found my ultimate mascara yet but benefit's they're real does the job for now. i almost always use clump crusher before/after, or lancome hypnose for extra drama. plus i got a free they're real in a beauty box so it'll be that for the next few months.


----------



## thatjennigirl

definitely hypnose drama over cils booster xl.  I have a few star samples, but haven't opened them.


----------



## wtmontana

Currently using Clinique High Lengths mascara and loving it!


----------



## Missmoomoo

I was a mascara addict - for 15 years I looked for my HG- I went high end and low end and everything in between!

My HG everyday is Benefit - they're real! I have oily lids and this NEVER smudges.

When I want my eyes to really pop I use Diorshow Extase


----------



## Jennifoo

I'm currently using one of the Lancôme Hypnose mascaras- pretty nice, but I find the brush a little weird. I'm also using Tarte Lights, Camera, Flashes- I got in my October Glossybox. It's a good mascara but the big, thick brush is hard to use on my lower lashes. I also have a sample of Le Volume de Chanel mascara that I really love. The brush is dense and thick without being too big, the consistency is nice and I can really wriggle it through my lashes and amp up the drama.


----------



## sharilie

I love loreal telescopic, it works best on my lashes. I'm always on the hunt for the perfect mascara, so every now and then I try out other mascaras.


----------



## Bentley1

Chanel Le Volume in Noir!  

Recently converted to this from Lancome Hynose Drama, which I had been using for over 10 years after searching high and low for the perfect mascara.  Nothing came close until Le Volume.


----------



## krissa

I'm loving jordana volumizing extreme lash mascara and I love it more than diorshow and they're real. Even better that it's only $3


----------



## GirlieShoppe

After using Clinique mascaras for over 20 years, I recently switched to L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara and I love it!


----------



## Staci_W

HermesNewbie said:


> After using Clinique mascaras for over 20 years


 
Clinique and Estee Lauder are the only mascaras I have ever tried that make my eyes water and burn non stop.


----------



## semc7

Lancome Hypnose drama - always & forever!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Bobbi Brown smokey eye mascara. I started using Latisse about four months ago and the combo has people asking if I'm wearing false lashes!


----------



## glitterpear83

Cover Girl Clump Crusher.  In the past I have also liked Benefit They're Real & Hourglass Film Noir, but can't beat the price for the CG!


----------



## pond23

I'm fickle when it comes to mascaras, but my two current favorites are Benefit They're Real and It Cosmetics Tightline.


----------



## sumita

I have 2 favorites, giorgio armani eyes to kill and chanel le volume. Both are great.


----------



## cnbbmw

Chanel le volume in khaki and noir


----------



## jen_sparro

Currently have two in rotation- L'Oreal Telescopic Waterproof (good for curl and definition, but a bugger to remove!) and Chanel Inimitable Intense (beautiful mascara but it can flake during hot weather).


----------



## Meeka41

Big fatty urban decay...I love it


----------



## Jebo

I use Lancôme hypnose drama but would love to find one just as good as this one but non tested on animal .. 

Just really don't know which one I should buy &#128534;


----------



## IramImtiaz

YSL Shocking is the best I've tried BY FAR. It lengthens amazingly and gives you just enough volume. Can't live without it.


----------



## purseprincess32

I like my maybelline Falsies.


----------



## XOverdose

Urban Decay Supercurl - the only mascara I will ever use now since first getting a sample at Sephora.


----------



## Coco_Rouge

At the moment i'm using They're Real! by Benefit. This mascara works really well for me.

I also use MAC zoom lash occasionally.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

IramImtiaz said:


> YSL Shocking is the best I've tried BY FAR. It lengthens amazingly and gives you just enough volume. Can't live without it.


 
Thanks for the info! I am going to try this mascara next week when I go to Nordstrom to buy Touche Éclat. By the way, your blog is so cute! I love the family photo you posted - you're all such beautiful women!!


----------



## IramImtiaz

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks for the info! I am going to try this mascara next week when I go to Nordstrom to buy Touche Éclat. By the way, your blog is so cute! I love the family photo you posted - you're all such beautiful women!!



Aww thank you! It is a really good mascara, I was actually just thinking today that I might buy Touche Eclat soon so I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on it!

One thing I'd like to tell you about Shocking though is that it's a very heavy formula thus making your lashes droop especially when it's new. I found the best results came after 3 months of leaving it open... If that helps any


----------



## Ghettoe

Physicians formula Organic Wear, makes my eyes itch free.


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Diorshow or Lancôme Hypnose  I have quite long lashes already and for some reason mascara will more or less smudge on my lower lid even if I don't apply mascara there. Diorshow is the best I've tried so far. Any tips?


----------



## Bakerette

Buxom Lash is fantastic, but smudges really easily on my oily skin.  Wish it was waterproof.  Smashbox Full Exposure is also amazing.


----------



## windycityaj

Currently using Two Faced Queen Sized.  HUGE brush= crazy long lashes!


----------



## Mindful Matters

I recently fell in love with PeterThomasRoth "Lashes to Die For" - the wand is really effective at separating and lengthening. It gives a really defined look and NO clumping. Definitely my best beauty discovery of 2013 (got one in an eye product sampler kit at Macy's and now get the full size via QVC).


----------



## kuriso

Currently using Buxom and liking it so far!


----------



## vintagerose

They're Real! by Benefit - works wonders on lengthening and adding volume to my lashes!


----------



## vintagehearts

Chanel inimitable intense


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Lancome Hypnose Star, LOVE this stuff


----------



## Staci_W

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Lancome Hypnose Star, LOVE this stuff





I really liked this one too. Last time I went to the Lancôme counter I let them talk me into going back to regular hypnose. Not as good.


----------



## krazydaisy

I use Lancome religiously, I literally have a years worth of supply lol


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Maybelline the Colossal Waterproof. My fav for more than 3 years...


----------



## Watalie1976

Benefit - They're real. First time I've ever had a 'wow' moment with mascara!


----------



## sparkle_n_shine

Believe it or not, my favorite is Cover Girl Clump Crusher. It separates so well and doesn't clump at all. For only about $8 you can't beat it!


----------



## happenstance

I have several tubes of mascara on the go, including:

Cheapie: Get Up and Grow Almay
High Impact from Clinque
They Are Real Benefit
Diorshow

So far the last is my favourite!


----------



## noel304

Bourjois volume seduction mascara


----------



## Miss Havisham

YSL Volume Effet Faux Cils

Besides Chanel Inimitable this is my favourite and the packaging is so luxurious


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens & edward bess


----------



## Classygame

Too Faced Better Than Sex is my new favorite mascara.  Talk about va-va-voom!!!


----------



## RedPoppies

Currently using Benefit's They're Real mascara. I like it, but don't love it like lots of people do. Still on the hunt for the "best" mascara...


----------



## missha

Love benefit they're real! One of the only mascaras I've repurchased time and time again. I recently tried too faced better than sex though and it's pretty darn awesome too! It's too early to tell if I like it better than they're real but it definitely makes me look like I have more lashes compared to when I use they're real.

I really want to try Le Volume de Chanel next! Can anyone compare it to Inimitable or Inimitable intense?


----------



## Frivole88

Guerlain 'cils d'enfer' maxi lash mascara


----------



## Younna

Volume Million Lashes from L'Oreal. 
I have naturally thick lashes so I just need a Mascara that keeps them nicely separated, which this one does.


----------



## jcs226

Blinc Amplified! &#128151;


----------



## Almaz

YSL faux cils effect in Noir Radical , super mascara!!


----------



## floridasun8

I finally found my holy grail of mascara - Chanel Le Volume de Chanel.

I think I tried pretty much every other brand of volumizing mascara that I could find on a store shelf over the years to plump up my thin lashes, even wearing falsies that were a PITA to apply just to look like I had a full set of thick lashes, but now that I've found Chanel, no need to look anymore.


----------



## ron1991

I use mascara of Maybeline


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

floridasun8 said:


> I finally found my holy grail of mascara - Chanel Le Volume de Chanel.
> 
> I think I tried pretty much every other brand of volumizing mascara that I could find on a store shelf over the years to plump up my thin lashes, even wearing falsies that were a PITA to apply just to look like I had a full set of thick lashes, but now that I've found Chanel, no need to look anymore.




I could not agree more.


----------



## michellem

Benefit they're real!


----------



## Deppaholic

floridasun8 said:


> I finally found my holy grail of mascara - Chanel Le Volume de Chanel.
> 
> I think I tried pretty much every other brand of volumizing mascara that I could find on a store shelf over the years to plump up my thin lashes, even wearing falsies that were a PITA to apply just to look like I had a full set of thick lashes, but now that I've found Chanel, no need to look anymore.


Oh oh.....I think I might have to try this....I'm in a rut, can't find anything working anymore...


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Mine is Trisha McEvoy - It took getting used to the the tubing but now I can't wear anything else.  I have really long lashes and the other mascara would hurt at or near the root after a while and it would make me rub my eyes.  I don't have that problem at all anymore and I just wash it off with warm water and gentle rubbing


----------



## purseprincess32

Lately Maybelline-The Falsies but just received  Lancome Hypnose Drama in a makeup gift set.


----------



## Lita Sixx

My top 3 mascaras are:

Maybelline great lash mascara (I have used this for years!)
Maybelline the rocket
Revlon lash potion


----------



## MoonLotus

lancome mascara hypnose


----------



## CountryGlamour

Falsies Flared in Extreme Black on the top lashes and a thicker, more waterproof mascara by cover girl on the bottom lashes. Can't think of the name of it. orange tube.


----------



## Cerasela

At the moment I switch between Lancome Hypnose Drama WP & Dior DiorShow Extase. The Lancome one is way better than anything I ever tried. 

Sadly, I am quite dissapointed by the DiorShow Maximizer (Lash Plumping Serum). I wasted my money on this lash primer...


----------



## prplhrt21

Guerlain Cils d'enfer maxi lash and Chanel le volume...hmm I've always like the Diorshow Maximizer


----------



## Cerasela

prplhrt21 said:


> Guerlain Cils d'enfer maxi lash and Chanel le volume...hmm I've always like the Diorshow Maximizer



I purchased the Maximizer because of the good reviews it has but I didn't have any luck in giving me that extra I wanted. Maybe I don't apply it the right way!  Some say it's better to apply mascara right after, some say to apply mascara after it dries a bit. I tried both ways and I didn't notice a very big difference in the way my lashes looked. Maybe because my lashes are quite long and do the job by its own...Who knows? A lash curler does a better job in my case and a good mascara. I've never had too much luck when it comes to primers...

I personally won't repurchase but I am happy that others have more luck than me and like this primer.

Chanel Le volume is quite amazing though! I have a deluxe sample and I'm quite impressed.


----------



## paulabt

My all time favorite is benefit's they're real but I also like maybelline's falsies flared


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Eyeko Fat Lash Mascara


----------



## karman

My staples are Shiseido Nourishing Mascara Base and Eyeko Black Magic mascara.

I usually use another mascara in between and the Eyeko is for "sealing" it since it's a tube mascara and prevents smudging/flaking/racoon eyes regardless of what mascara I wear as a first coat. I don't find the Eyeko enough as a single mascara (even with multiple coats) but it makes my lashes look darker. Currently I'm using Benefit They're Real as my  first coat.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Armani Eyes to Kill and love it


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Currently using GA Eyes To Kill, Diorshow, and L'Oreal Voluminous.


----------



## phiphi

currently using buxom lash waterproof mascara


----------



## GirlieShoppe

phiphi said:


> currently using buxom lash waterproof mascara




How do you like this mascara? I almost bought a tube at Sephora the other day.


----------



## phiphi

HermesNewbie said:


> How do you like this mascara? I almost bought a tube at Sephora the other day.



i quite like it. i had the maybelline falsies before and it is much better. i need waterproof mascara - stick straight lashes + eye drops. it's done well throughout the day and doesn't clump. i like the definition it gives too and it holds the curl. i just got the UD canonball waterproof and will compare the two.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

phiphi said:


> i quite like it. i had the maybelline falsies before and it is much better. i need waterproof mascara - stick straight lashes + eye drops. it's done well throughout the day and doesn't clump. i like the definition it gives too and it holds the curl. i just got the UD canonball waterproof and will compare the two.


 
Thanks so much for your feedback, I will definitely check it out!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Chanel (newest one) LOVE it!!!


----------



## Anna1

I use clinique high impact (the one in green/mint tube) and I love it. Very cheap (16$), waterproof, works well on my straight, thin asian lashes &#128514;


----------



## QU33NR3MI

false lashes FTW


----------



## Ruby_Red

I just ran out of my YSL Babydoll mascara (which was my favorite), and decided to try the Tarte Lights, Camera, Flashes! mascara that I got in a glossybox a couple months ago.
I wasn't expecting to fall in love, but this stuff looks just as good as the YSL and wears way better. Yay for new favorites!


----------



## princesspig

Currently I'm using L'oreal Double Extend Beauty Tubes mascara as I found that all mascaras started smudging after 30 minutes of applying. It's a tubing mascara and it's actually okay, but it seems to make the lashes clump together if not careful when applying. I don't use the white primer first as it tends to make the lashes clump even more and it makes the lashes look ashy.
I'm not sure I'll repurchase.


----------



## Tash24

I have quite an obsession with mascara... Guerlain maxi lash, mac opulash mascara, benefit Badgal are good and just ordered diorshow iconic over curl mascara (never tried before) Also like some of the drugstore ones.. Maybelline do good mascaras.. I like mascaras with a big wand..


----------



## htkt

Japanese brand called kiss me, beats all mascaras I've tried...natural, long and it stays curly all day. Hands down for the best.


----------



## Meeka41

Dior show


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Benefit They're Real mascara. I just discovered it and love it.


----------



## lirioblanco

I really like MAC Plush Lash, the wand gives me the perfect volume and definition I want


----------



## JC2468

Cerasela said:


> I purchased the Maximizer because of the good reviews it has but I didn't have any luck in giving me that extra I wanted. Maybe I don't apply it the right way!  Some say it's better to apply mascara right after, some say to apply mascara after it dries a bit. I tried both ways and I didn't notice a very big difference in the way my lashes looked. Maybe because my lashes are quite long and do the job by its own...Who knows? A lash curler does a better job in my case and a good mascara. I've never had too much luck when it comes to primers...
> 
> I personally won't repurchase but I am happy that others have more luck than me and like this primer.
> 
> Chanel Le volume is quite amazing though! I have a deluxe sample and I'm quite impressed.


I've been using Le Volume De Chanel in Noir for a while now and love it.  Doesn't smudge and makes lashes look extra long and thick.


----------



## shells

missha said:


> Le volume de chanel is much better!  Builds up faster


----------



## shells

missha said:


> Love benefit they're real! One of the only mascaras I've repurchased time and time again. I recently tried too faced better than sex though and it's pretty darn awesome too! It's too early to tell if I like it better than they're real but it definitely makes me look like I have more lashes compared to when I use they're real.
> 
> I really want to try Le Volume de Chanel next! Can anyone compare it to Inimitable or Inimitable intense?



Oops, messed up my quote, my answer is above!


----------



## Katazee

I keep trying different mascaras just for the sake of it, but I always end up going back to *Urban Decay's Super Curling Mascara*. I feel like I look glam but natural so I can wear it day or night. 

Otherwise, I had so many friends push me to try benefit's "they're real" mascara, and I liked it. But I feel like it's a bit much for the everyday look and, because it's a thicker mascara it takes some effort to get it off of my lashes.


----------



## MarikaBe

Day to day I really like Cover Girl's clump crusher in black-brown, does a really good job!
On the other hand, don't buy: Organic wear Physicians formula, this stuff doesn't seem to dry and keeps getting everywhere it's not suppose to!!! So: Bad buy!!!


----------



## noon

My go to lately is Lancome Hypnose mascara. I have just picked up YSL babydoll after hearing good things but have yet to try it out.


----------



## lenie

I love the YSL Babydoll! I recently bought the Loreal voluminous million excess and it works great! No quite the length and volume as Babydoll, but pretty comparable for one third of the price.


----------



## Minion89

Chanel


----------



## prplhrt21

Guerlain Cils d'enfer maxi lash


----------



## minnie04

prplhrt21 said:


> Guerlain Cils d'enfer maxi lash


Same here. Guerlain maxi lash is the best .


----------



## minnie04

And Japanese brand Kiss Me.


----------



## Perfect in Pink

Benefit they're real. For some reason everything but this seems to chip or flake on me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens.. perfect fo me & the comb brush is gret


----------



## clu13

Tarte Gifted Amazonian Clay for for day - very easy on my sensitive eyes
Benefit They're Real for night


----------



## sanmi

*Missha Signature Vibrating Mascara      *


----------



## killua_estee

I love love love chanel inimitable mascara. It curls my very asian (straight as a poker) lashes nicely and can last for the whole day even in hot and humid weather! 
The only downside is that it's very difficult to remove completely.


----------



## murt

Right now I'm using a Japanese brand - Dolly Wink in 'Long' - but honestly I don't like it that much - it's a bit too clumpy for my taste. It also tends to flake off a bit into my contact lenses, and when I pull the brush out of the tube, there is just too much mascara on the brush so I have to wipe off etc. 

My usual favourites are Lancome Definicils or Tarte Lights Camera Lashes. I also want to try Covergirl Clump Crusher as a drugstore alternative.


----------



## Shopmore

I recently purchased Dior iconic overcurl mascara and noticed it has been clumpy ever since I took it out if the box.  Is that normal, is it a good mascara, can I exchange it?  What do you all think?


----------



## Neniel

I do not use highend mascaras more, since I discovered the Essence "i love extreme" mascara. It is better than any expensive mascara that I previously tried and only costs &#8364; 2. But I live in Switzerland, so I do not know where else you can buy Essence.

Generally I use highend cosmetics, but this product has amazed me. I often wear contact lenses and therefore have to be careful, but with the mascara I have no problems.


----------



## bnjj

I tried the Essence mascara based on a youtube review.  I like the formula and how it makes my lashes look but it gives me raccoon eyes.


----------



## BarbAga

Ysl shocking, like it very much


----------



## Deppaholic

LVOE CHANEL    Do have Tarte "lights, camera, action too.  Haven't tried Guerlain.  Will some day.


----------



## vecnb

Chanel le volume de chanel it's real versatile you can do natural, fluttery, or build it up for super dramatic long voluminous lashes the more you build the harder it is to remove though


----------



## ninjanna

I currently use Lancôme but I rarely use mascara nowadays. I love the Chanel mascaras though!


----------



## GlamMani

I second that Ninjanna - Chanel mascaras are brilliant! 

I use to wear Chanel inimitable, and loved it, but got a sample of Chanel volume and have now bought the full size, it honestly gives you the fullest lashes possible, without clumps. 
The formula's a little tricky to work with, because it's quite wet, but if you apply it carefully it makes your lashes look amazing. Bit on the pricey side though - for drugstore brands, I really like Maybelline Colossal.


----------



## Pazdzernika

killua_estee said:


> I love love love chanel inimitable mascara. It curls my very asian (straight as a poker) lashes nicely and can last for the whole day even in hot and humid weather!
> The only downside is that it's very difficult to remove completely.




Have you tried Clinique's"Take the day off" makeup remover? I swear, the cream/gel formula (not the liquid) is the only thing I've found to take off EVERYTHING, including waterproof makeup! It's gentle and doesn't irritate my sensitive eyes at all.


----------



## Ginanimal

I'm currently using Maybelline Volum' Express the Mega Plush in blackest black.


----------



## effietrinket

I currently use Diorshow Iconic.


----------



## rutabaga

Some combo of Shu stretch extreme, NYX Doll Eye volumizing or Cover Girl lash perfection layered over Shiseido mascara base.


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

I recently discovered and fell in love with Lancome's Hypnose STAR. One of the STAR family.
It gives vavavoom lashes without clumping while usually other mascaras do one or the other!


----------



## purseprincess32

Buxom


----------



## swally

chanel volume is amazing and so is guerlain's new mascara.


----------



## alisaalisa

Benefit They're real mascara has been so good recently.


----------



## auberielle

alisaalisa said:


> Benefit They're real mascara has been so good recently.


Seconded


----------



## cait0321

BH Cosmetics loveable lash mascara. It's inexpensive, and it works great.


----------



## ashleyanne1995

I'm not sure exactly if it has a name or not, but the mascara from Victorias Secret is amazing! I bought it around Black Friday (on sale of course) so i'm not sure how much the normal price is, but their make up is never tooo expensive. Anyway, it worked great! The brush had four sides, but was still round. Two of the sides were perfectly used to seperate your lashes to prevent clumps and the other two sides were used for volume. When I run out, i will definitley buy it again!


----------



## Bentley1

Can't imagine using anything other than Chanel Le Volume in Noir.

I've never gotten so many compliments on my eyelashes, including SAs In the cosmetic dept wanting to know what I use.

I do feel it dries out a bit quickly, but it could also be that I use it a lot.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

A waterproof Mascara by Artdeco that I received from a lovely co-worker. It works well, but I'm still hooked on Maybelline The Colossal Waterproof...


----------



## MandyLDee

Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes and It Cosmetics Tightline


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Right now I'm using IT Tightline mascara (LOVE this stuff!) and Armani Eyes to Kill. I didn't like Eyes to Kill at first but it's kind of growing on me now.


----------



## sunny_m

I am very particular about not keeping mascara for more than three months or so because I get eye infections pretty easily despite being very careful, so I only buy drugstore brands. I am using one of the Rimmel waterproof mascaras right now and unfortunately I am not too impressed with it.


----------



## ilaila

L'Oreal one day perm


----------



## DysonDilemma

I've used almost every mascara on the market.  My favorite is Covergirl Exact Eyelights in black pearl.  I can pack it on at the base of my lashes but still keep it feathery at the ends.


However, the best trick to making ANY mascara look awesome is to line the top waterline of your lid with a corresponding, waterproof eyeliner.  You will be amazed at how dark and full your lashes look.


----------



## purseprincess32

Currently using Buxom mascara that I received free in a Sephora gift bag.


----------



## uhpharm01

LE Volume De Chanel mascara


----------



## pinky7129

same as earlier, volume from chanel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens


----------



## lavenderspice

Maybelline Volum' Express the Falsies


----------



## kings_20

Maybelline Cat Eyes - LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## bmariemoo

Buxom Mascara, I love it!


----------



## jclaybo

Benifit-theyre real, MAC Haute&Naughty, MAC 3D


----------



## fendifemale

Lancome Hypnose or anything LOreal.


----------



## twosmallwonders

I have the absolute worst luck with mascara have not found one that works good for me I have pretty short not thick lashes and it always seems to get them to have any length or volume I have to apply so much it gets caked on and sticks together ugh!!!!  I do not have time to apply and manually comb out every lash either. 

I'm currently trying out the younique 3d fiber lashes which seems to be working pretty well although I've not perfected how to apply it and I've only had it for a week so we will see as I get better at it. 

Anyone else use the younique 3d? Interested in any reviews or tips!   Or any other mascara regimes/lines that's get help me


----------



## noon

At the moment I am using the Chanel volumizing mascara


----------



## secw1977

Lash Domination by bareMinerals. It is awesome!


----------



## Goldn

I have extremely oily eyelids I suppose, and every mascara settles underneath my lower lashline, even though I don't even put mascara on my lower lashes. The only thing that stays is the Clinique mascara that only comes off when you apply heat, such as warm water to your eye area. I can't remember the name as it has rubbed off the tube, but it is lighter green with a silver top. Absolutely wonderful! No smudges anymore


----------



## purseprincess32

I've tried all kinds of mascara's high end, drugstore etc. But I always return to 
Maybelline-The Falsies.


----------



## yaseminroselyn

YSL volume effet faux cils. Perfect for my long lashes!


----------



## Laurensiavh

Hi Guyss!! I think you guys have to try the Kevin Aucoin's Mascara!!! I tried the volume one, and it makes my lashes long and full. I have short lashes!!! And this product works wonder!!!! So happy to find the right mascara for my short lashes


----------



## nikky84

I switch it up between the Maybelline Colossal Mascara and the Christian Dior New Look Mascara


----------



## MsPineapple

Lancôme Hypnose Star


----------



## pink sapphire

Dior show ionic love it.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Currently using one by MAC, but I miss Hynose Drama.


----------



## bunnyr

Dhc mascara- tubing technology so no smudges and washes away easily with using only warm water. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lexusss

L'Oreal makes some GREAT mascaras!


----------



## Ladybug09

Clinique's High Impact mascara.


----------



## kirsten

Anyone tried the new L'Oreal Manga mascara? I really want to get that one.


----------



## MomLuvsBags

Tried and true maybelline original. Never gives me raccoon eyes! Lol


----------



## hipmama

I use Maybelline Illegal length. I've tried higher end and drug store brands. This is the best because I love the length it gives my lashes.


----------



## msdiene

Right now I am rotating between three: Cover Girl Clump Crusher, Tarte's Lights, Camera, Lashes, and L'Oreal Million Lashes Voluminous.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens & Edward Bess


----------



## Elise.J

Illamasqua or Eye of Horus it's a little hard to get but worth the effort.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Trish McEvoy high volume mascara.  It's the only mascara I have found that doesn't leave me with raccoon eyes!


----------



## Carson123

Lexusss said:


> L'Oreal makes some GREAT mascaras!



Yep - my fav since high school!  Recently discovered Power 24h Volume - so great!


----------



## justwatchin

Elise.J said:


> Illamasqua or Eye of Horus it's a little hard to get but worth the effort.



Just ordered the Illamasqua;thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Hikitten

I love Chanel's inimitable intense mascara. It give my short Asian lashes volume and length without killing my lashes. I think my lashes actually grow better when I use this. I just switched to the waterproof version and I think its pretty much the same. Maybe a little less volume. Worth the money.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

currently im using badgal lash


----------



## Fifitrix

Diorshow Extace.


----------



## MomLuvsBags

Just got Maybelline Lots of Lashes. So far I like it more than the original Maybelline


----------



## purseprincess32

Finished -Maybelline The Falsies
Currently using Physicians Formula Organic Wear Jumbo mascara. I wasn't sure if I was going to like it but I love this mascara. 
I feel like sometimes the other mascara's are more harsh on my lashes and will dry them out. The Organic Physicians Formula mascara is amazing and gives great volume to my lashes.


----------



## Deppaholic

I'm older, so my lashes are awful, but I found Chanel LV and it's working miracles!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I used to swear by Dior Show Iconic but I've fallen out of love with it. I don't know if they changed the formula or maybe my tastes have changed but it does nothing for me anymore. Now I use Chanel Inimitable. I love it.


----------



## snowbubble

Current fav would be the benefit their real mascara.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ELF's Mineral Infused Mascara. I love it. It leaves my lashes black and feathery with a good amount of length and volume.


----------



## coconutsboston

Lancome Hypnose Drama


----------



## sanmi

Heroine Make Volume & Curl Super Waterproof Mascara


----------



## sanmi

tried Dior Addict IT-Lash mascara today


----------



## Ellapretty

First time I've tried on a purple mascara! It's only really noticeable in direct sunlight - but I still prefer black mascara.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Currently using Cover Girl Lash Blast volume mascara.


----------



## hollyyih

clinique + benefit


----------



## Lovelee8

I just used Essense I Heart Extreme mascara today and I don't get the hype. It seemed very dry to me. Does anyone else use this? Is it a dry formula or did I get a bad tube?


----------



## Pursegirl1601

Tarte Lights, Camera, Flashes (2 coats) and Almay Intense I-color (2 coats).


----------



## foreverdcp

Benefit Bad Gal lash
Benefit They're real mascara
Maybelline define a lash


----------



## bunnyr

dubaicosmetic said:


> I am looking to get a new mascara- my lashes are not very good, so I got  a new eyelash curler, but need all the help I can get!  What will make  my lashes look great?
> 
> ​




I like dior lash base. So use that first always. Then my first coat of mascara I like dhc mascara. It's got a thin brush so it can brush thru each lash. It uses tubing technology so u won't get smudges. Then as a second layer mascara you can use a volume formula. Hth. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bunnyr

bunnyr said:


> I like dior lash base. So use that first always. Then my first coat of mascara I like dhc mascara. It's got a thin brush so it can brush thru each lash. It uses tubing technology so u won't get smudges. Then as a second layer mascara you can use a volume formula. Hth.
> 
> The worst is directly using one that had a huge brush wand. Because it won't even be able to brush thru all the lashes if they're sparse or short. I'm making the assumption as you mentioned having issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## floridasun8

I was always a Chanel mascara fan before, but that was before I tried Younique 3D fiber lashes.  Ive never had anything else that works like this stuff does to fatten up my thin sparse lashes.


----------



## sanmi

Heroine Make Volume & Curl Super Waterproof Mascara


----------



## coachwife6

By Terry


----------



## USCGirlie

I use Chanel Le Volume de Chanel; it's the only non-waterproof mascara that I've ever tried that actually holds a curl on my stick-straight, sparse lashes. It also volumizes extremely well and I love the inky black color. I'm very particular with mascaras as I've tried almost every major mascara out there -- most tend to smudge on me, unfortunately. I've also liked CoverGirl's Lash Blast, but unfortunately it tends to deflate my curl.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

NYX Le Frou Frou. I really dislike it, I'm going to return it. It smudges like nothing else.


----------



## krissa

dubaicosmetic said:


> I am looking to get a new mascara- my lashes are not very good, so I got  a new eyelash curler, but need all the help I can get!  What will make  my lashes look great?
> 
> ​



I love Jordana extreme volumizing lashes it's like 2.99 and works better than all the fancy stuff and I've tried they're real, dior etc


----------



## KW1

Bobbi Brown Everything Mascara and Hypnose by Lancôme


----------



## bunnyr

The new dior it mascara. It's the tubing technology. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sanmi

*HELENA RUBINSTEIN Lash Queen Feather Mascara *


----------



## cwomack01

I am loving a combo. 1.Dior maximizer 2.Chanel LeVolume and 3.Dior Extase sometimes if time permits I add on Dior Iconic Overcurl. I have stick straight lashes so I have to curl then before applying #1 then when all that dries I curl them again in the car right before I get off to go to work. Long process BUT it's worth it IMO. I would LOVE to have my extensions back but I'm highly allergic to all glues I've tried. After 3 attempts I finally accepted that I just can't have extensions BUT try this it really works


----------



## LoVeinLA

Usually a sample... Estée Lauder, lancome, make up forever...

This is one product I just don't buy at all.


----------



## KW1

Bobbi Brown Everything and Bobbi Brown Smoky Eye lately


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Covergirl Lashblast Volume. I love it, it's great. I don't like how it looks when I don't wear eyeshadow though, but that's my opinion with any mascara. Two coats is all I need. It looks like I have falsies on.


----------



## pinkpeer

Dior blackout was my favorite. But now I just get lash extensions, beat any mascara out there.


----------



## Dany_37

After wearing lash extensions for about 9 months and having removed them about 2 weeks ago, my lashes are sparse and short.  UGHH, of course I panicked (and cried a little).  :cry:  I had to do something fast so I went to the department store and went a little crazy!!  

I just bought the following on Saturday and love them all already! 

Lancome Definicils High Def
Lancome Hypnose Drama
Lancome Hypnose Doll Lashes
Lancome Hypnose Star
Lancome Cils Booster XL

I also went to the spa and invested in Latisse.  Gotta get my lashes back!!!


----------



## sanmi

Lash Waterproof Mascara by MAC


----------



## pmburk

I typically use L'Oreal mascaras; right now I am using the L'Oreal Butterfly and Voluminous Carbon Black.


----------



## plumbersdghtr

I go back and forth between Chanel Inimitable and Maybelline Falsies Big Eyes, both in the waterproof formula. The Chanel is still worth the price tag for me; my lashes have never looked better.


----------



## Enchanted Dream

I use several of Dior's "Diorshow" category mascaras. They all work wonders


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline- Falsies, The Rocket
Physicians Formula
Lancome-Hypnose drama
Benefit-They're Real


----------



## aprild407

It Cosmetics Tightline


----------



## LovesCoco

I love Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes. It took the place of my old favorite Pur Minerals Big Blink. Both are great and are around $20-22 US


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## noon

YSL babydoll


----------



## Samantha S

Inimitable waterproof by Chanel.


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; Heroine Make Volume & Curl Super Waterproof Mascara


----------



## MsTotes

L'oreal voluminous in carbon black


----------



## Pursegrrl

I have absolutely no loyalty at all, LOL!  I'm currently in love with:


Benefit "they're real"
YSL faux cils shocking
Maybelline The Falsies
Urban Decay Perversion (comes with a separate lash primer tube too)


XXXOO PG


----------



## Fashionistabags

cover girl- Clump crusher by lash blast, comes in the green tube & is amazing! 
Bobbi Brown perfectly defined Mascara is also great but pricy &#128542;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens


----------



## kate282

Better Than Sex by TooFaced.


----------



## ScottyGal

http://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=l&a...d=ppc_3567_they're%20real%20mascara%20benefitThey're Real! - Benefit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens & Edward Bess


----------



## sanmi

Dior Addict IT-Lash mascara today.


----------



## sanmi

*Kiss Me Heroine Make-Long  Volume Mascara*


----------



## Bagsx10

Majolica Majorca not sure which particular one though


----------



## pmburk

Currently: L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black.


----------



## bassoonage

Volume de Chanel. Best. Mascara. Ever.


----------



## katran26

YSL- any type...I've tried them all, they're all pretty amazing


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I like volume de chanel, just bought Lancôme newest with the bent brush... Will see


----------



## Lynny0780

It Cosmetics Hello Lashes
Maybelline The Rocket


----------



## Jayk

Younique mascara gives long natural looking lashes. It is one of the best mascara out there.


----------



## ScottyGal

Currently swapping between MAC Plush Lash and Soap & Glory Thick & Fast.


----------



## sanmi

Missha Signature Vibrating mascara.


----------



## Fricket

bassoonage said:


> Volume de Chanel. Best. Mascara. Ever.



Agree 1000%, It dries out soooo fast though. So, I am currently using TF Better than Sex and Benefit They're Real.


----------



## Checkmeout

Better Than Sex is the best!!!


----------



## tiemur

Benefits they're real, keep on trying new ones but always seem to go back to that one!


----------



## ann.nguyen

tiemur said:


> Benefits they're real, keep on trying new ones but always seem to go back to that one!



Yes yes and YES! This has been my go to as of late. I can't believe how dramatic the difference is.


----------



## Dany_37

Lancome Grandiose, Lancome Doll Lashes and Younique.  I like to switch it up depending on where I'm going, what I'm wearing and the amount of dramatic effect I want to have!


----------



## Patrapan

Guerlain, Dior, Chanel, and Givenchy.

I tried YSL waterproof but it smash on me.


----------



## lizmil

What about brown mascara? I, see black, blackest black, etc every where, but I like brown.  Not as harsh.


----------



## Glamfoxx

I use MAC Opulash Optimum Black.


----------



## gina1023

lizmil said:


> What about brown mascara? I, see black, blackest black, etc every where, but I like brown.  Not as harsh.




I'm a big fan of Diorshow in brown (waterproof and regular).  It used to be named Chestnut, but I think its called Runway Brown now.  It's a warm non-ashy brown.  I always have a back-up of this tucked away and have been using it for about 6 years now.


----------



## lizmil

gina1023 said:


> I'm a big fan of Diorshow in brown (waterproof and regular).  It used to be named Chestnut, but I think its called Runway Brown now.  It's a warm non-ashy brown.  I always have a back-up of this tucked away and have been using it for about 6 years now.



Thank you, I'll check that out.


----------



## lizmil

gina1023 said:


> I'm a big fan of Diorshow in brown (waterproof and regular).  It used to be named Chestnut, but I think its called Runway Brown now.  It's a warm non-ashy brown.  I always have a back-up of this tucked away and have been using it for about 6 years now.



Thank you  I'll check into that.


----------



## HelenaHanbasket

I just ordered Diorshow Blackout. I hope I like it. I have been using Bareminerals mascara but I'm not digging it anymore.


----------



## sanmi

Missha Signature Vibrating mascara.


----------



## purseprincess32

Benefit-They're Real


----------



## PurseSlave

Absolutely OBSESSED with Younique's 3D Fiber Lash Mascara.....Look at the difference in my lashes!!!!!!


----------



## pinkpeer

PurseSlave said:


> Absolutely OBSESSED with Younique's 3D Fiber Lash Mascara.....Look at the difference in my lashes!!!!!!



Had to buy it after I saw your picture. lol $29 on their site with love it guaranteed. I do like my dior blackout but I have slight allergy reaction after removing it. Hope this will be my new go to! Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## Samantha S

chanel le volume mascare in noir no 10, waterproof.


----------



## PurseSlave

pinkpeer said:


> Had to buy it after I saw your picture. lol $29 on their site with love it guaranteed. I do like my dior blackout but I have slight allergy reaction after removing it. Hope this will be my new go to! Thanks for posting the pic!




Yes, the love it guarantee is the BEST!!! Younique is great because everything they have is naturally based or all natural. Great for people with sensitive skin!!! 

And the mascara washes off super easy.....yet it even stays on me after a crying sesh lol!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Currently using Volume de Chanel


----------



## Lena186

MrsTGreen said:


> Currently using Volume de Chanel



+1, I think it's great!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## lavenderspice

Now using Maybelline Volume Express Colossal Mascara


----------



## jenny70

MrsTGreen said:


> Currently using Volume de Chanel




I just purchased this and I'm waiting for it to be delivered but my "go to" mascara is Definicils by Lancôme.


----------



## Princess CFD

Kevyn Aucoin The Mascara (Volume).
I love this mascara and also the latest  The Essential mascara (it's particularly good for thickening roots). For night time I will also add in Clinique bottom lash mascara


----------



## lala1

Chanel Le volume, I swear by it. The best I have tried.


----------



## kuriso

Younique! Long lashes all the way


----------



## bella601

Lancôme Hypnose


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ellapretty

Have been trying 2 new mascaras recently:

Lancome Grandiose - left eye has 3 coats of mascara - right eye is bare. Definitely adds a lot of length and definition to my lashes - and the swan-neck wand made it easy to get close to my inner lashes without any smudging. The formula reminds me a bit of Diorshow:







Benefit They're Real - a nice smoky & dry mascara - great volume from root to tip, and stays in place ALL day. Small con is that it's hard to remove at the end of the day - need to use my cleansing balm AND eye makeup remover (most of my other mascaras come off just with my cleansing balm).


----------



## Lena186

Ellapretty said:


> Have been trying 2 new mascaras recently:
> 
> Lancome Grandiose - left eye has 3 coats of mascara - right eye is bare. Definitely adds a lot of length and definition to my lashes - and the swan-neck wand made it easy to get close to my inner lashes without any smudging. The formula reminds me a bit of Diorshow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benefit They're Real - a nice smoky & dry mascara - great volume from root to tip, and stays in place ALL day. Small con is that it's hard to remove at the end of the day - need to use my cleansing balm AND eye makeup remover (most of my other mascaras come off just with my cleansing balm).



Thank you so much! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## laineycat

I use the Better than false lashes by too faced. It's a 2 step product and the only product that really lengthens and thickens my lashes and keeps the curl. Everything else seems to weigh them down or cause them to uncurl. 

The only downfall is that is seems to stay sticky and not really dry. I add a coat of waterproof telescopic mascara by loreal as my final step.


----------



## uhpharm01

Ellapretty said:


> Have been trying 2 new mascaras recently:
> 
> Lancome Grandiose - left eye has 3 coats of mascara - right eye is bare. Definitely adds a lot of length and definition to my lashes - and the swan-neck wand made it easy to get close to my inner lashes without any smudging. The formula reminds me a bit of Diorshow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benefit They're Real - a nice smoky & dry mascara - great volume from root to tip, and stays in place ALL day. Small con is that it's hard to remove at the end of the day - need to use my cleansing balm AND eye makeup remover (most of my other mascaras come off just with my cleansing balm).


what cleaning balm do you use?

thank you


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Eyeko Skinny Mascara


----------



## Ellapretty

uhpharm01 said:


> what cleaning balm do you use?
> 
> thank you



I use Clinique Take the Day off - and all the mascaras I use (including the Benefit one) are non-waterproof


----------



## ValentineNicole

lala1 said:


> Chanel Le volume, I swear by it. The best I have tried.




My newest obsession


----------



## mf19

I have been faithful to Loreal's Voluminous for years.. not sure if I can find it in the UK though - must start searching for a new alternative!


----------



## Samantha S

Dior - diorshow iconic overcurl.


----------



## Grande Latte

Oh, I'm SO lazy, I just use whatever comes in the Lancome gift bag. Otherwise, I wear falsies sometimes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still working the Edward Bess


----------



## melodieksa

Victoria's secret lash lust
and covergirl lash blast fusion
i just can't find better than these ones


----------



## Lena186

I've just started using benefit they're real mascara, and I love it! I use this with Chanel le volume for best results 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline-The Falsies.


----------



## sanmi

Hypnose drama by Lancôme Paris


----------



## Mediana

Maybelline IIllegal Lenght


----------



## Lovelee8

I recently got a sample of Chanel Le Volume and i totally see what the hype is about - it's awesome! I WILL be purchasing a full size.


----------



## sabrunka

I use Chanel le volum and most recently bought too faced 'better than sex' and I also find that amazing!!


----------



## bunnyr

Urban decay perversion with primer subversion. Good mascara when new but may dry out a bit quicker than some. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fendifemale

I'm still working on Hypnose (the one with Betty Boop as the mascot- don't know the name), but I'm ready to go back to Dior.


----------



## Fendi213

Currently using Maybelline Falsies the waterproof version as it holds a curl like no other mascara I've tried.


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Me Heroine Make-Long  Volume Mascara.


----------



## CrazyCatBaby

Fendi213 said:


> Currently using Maybelline Falsies the waterproof version as it holds a curl like no other mascara I've tried.


Strongly agree!

I use Maybelline Falsie to hold my lashes' curl then let it dry then I top it off with They're Real. I use They're Real for my lower lashes.


----------



## Samantha S

I found these two mascara to be the good ones, but I prefer Dior as its easier to use and it lengthens and curled my lashes.


----------



## sanmi

Dior Addict IT-Lash mascara today


----------



## Meeka41

Dior show and urban decay big fatty


----------



## pinky70

Loreal extra volume collagen .


----------



## bunnyr

Urban decay perversion. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Alexenjie

I have recently become addicted to Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara (stupid name).


----------



## pmburk

Right now I am using L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black & Maybelline Cat Eyes


----------



## missellenmarieD

Diorshow has got to be my favorite but I also really like Benefit's "They're Real!"..really good for holding a curl.


----------



## Bentley1

Still using Chanel Le Volume in Black 

And have added Lancôme Grandiose mascara into the mix for when I want extra length and drama. The combination is out of control.


----------



## Reg519

Pursefreak25 said:


> Hello all. I just want to know what mascara do you all wear or did you just buy.
> 
> I wear and just bought Rimmel Lash Maxx and  I love it.


I have used it and I loved it too. Mac has a good one too--it really made a difference on my lashes. I also wear the Maybelline one that has been around for years and continually receives accolades.


----------



## workerannt

Fun thread. Always looking for new things to try. I use buxom. Love the applicator. Good for building volume while keeping each strand separate.


----------



## Barbora

I got a mini of the Make Up Forever Smoky Extravagant and I really like it!


----------



## nngoc

I am of asian decent, so my lashes are not long at all. I use the Younique 3D all natural fiber mascara. It's awesome! I get results right away, it lengthen my lashes and gives it full volume. It last all day and water resistant.


----------



## HermesLVe

I used to use Dior show years ago until I found benefit they're real! I always get complements on my eyelashes but since maybe some time in college I only use them on my upper lashes I think it looks cleaner, makes you look younger and lashes look bigger. They are both great but I haven't found anything that can beat benefit as of right now and I am a make up junkie! I love trying new things!


----------



## whiteangel889

HermesLVe said:


> I used to use Dior show years ago until I found benefit they're real! I always get complements on my eyelashes but since maybe some time in college I only use them on my upper lashes I think it looks cleaner, makes you look younger and lashes look bigger. They are both great but I haven't found anything that can beat benefit as of right now and I am a make up junkie! I love trying new things!


yeap dior is good


----------



## Jennifoo

When I decided to switch my foundation to Estee Lauder Double Wear I also bought their Double Wear Zero Smudge Lengthening Mascara and I'm so impressed. For me this is par with Channel's mascara.


----------



## Pjsproul

Chanel and benefit , chanel is my favourite but I do like the benefit brush for lower lashes the little ball bit at the end is perfect for lower lashes


----------



## GingerSnap527

Benefit, Buxom, Blinc


----------



## PeggyR

Im a mascara hoarder, i have tons of mascara in my drawer. My fav are Lancome Hypnose Star, Lancome Hypnose Doll Lash, Benefit They're Real


----------



## fendifemale

Lately I've been using 2 free ones that I got with birthday coupons. CKOne and Make Up Forever. Both have very interesting wands. The CKOne has twist adjustable bristles and the MUF has a cyclone shaped bristle head. Both are black.


----------



## roundandround

Tried Guerlain, YSL and Chanel but I'm loving Diorshow


----------



## Mz Chanel

Le volume de chanel! Best one leave your lashes looking longer and fuller! Must apply 2 coats!


----------



## Shopmore

Mz Chanel said:


> Le volume de chanel! Best one leave your lashes looking longer and fuller! Must apply 2 coats!



Do you also use their mascara base?


----------



## LashesbyJ

Recently discovered Younique 3D Fiber Mascara and I'm in love!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Currently using Benefit 'They're Real!'


----------



## purseprincess32

Mufe.


----------



## elisian

PeggyR said:


> Im a mascara hoarder, i have tons of mascara in my drawer. My fav are Lancome Hypnose Star, Lancome Hypnose Doll Lash, Benefit They're Real



How does this work?? Don't you have to pitch them after a couple of months?


----------



## PeggyR

elisian said:


> How does this work?? Don't you have to pitch them after a couple of months?



i throw away my mascara every 3 months. So i usually have at least 10 so i can use them for 3 months then throw away, use new ones. Expensive habit i know, but i like my eyelashes to look pretty.


----------



## PeggyR

the 3 months starts the moment i open them, i put a date so that i know when to throw them away


----------



## elisian

PeggyR said:


> i throw away my mascara every 3 months. So i usually have at least 10 so i can use them for 3 months then throw away, use new ones. Expensive habit i know, but i like my eyelashes to look pretty.



That's downright luxurious, wow! 

As it is I have 3 opened mascaras - one Chanel sample in gym bag, one older Lancome, one new Chanel I was too excited and opened once it came in the mail. Even three open ones (maybe 5 unopened full sizes and 4 samples in reserve?) stresses me out. It's one of those products you never use up. So much pressure to not waste in the next few months!


Related: You said your favorite was Hypnose. That's the brand I'm switching from, actually -- it somehow hasn't been that great for me. I used to like Definicils. Are there application tricks I'm missing?


----------



## PeggyR

elisian said:


> That's downright luxurious, wow!
> 
> As it is I have 3 opened mascaras - one Chanel sample in gym bag, one older Lancome, one new Chanel I was too excited and opened once it came in the mail. Even three open ones (maybe 5 unopened full sizes and 4 samples in reserve?) stresses me out. It's one of those products you never use up. So much pressure to not waste in the next few months!
> 
> 
> Related: You said your favorite was Hypnose. That's the brand I'm switching from, actually -- it somehow hasn't been that great for me. I used to like Definicils. Are there application tricks I'm missing?



Im same as you, whenever i get new mascara i will open up to try. I use mascaras daily so i dont think its a waste. But i'm slowly start to pick my favourites so now i know what i should get next time. I do have short eyelashes so i layer up my mascara to achieve the long, curly eyelash look. So i use at least two mascara per application. For hypnose, i normally wiggle it at the base then coat to the end, usually that will give the volume that i need.


----------



## elisian

PeggyR said:


> Im same as you, whenever i get new mascara i will open up to try. I use mascaras daily so i dont think its a waste. But i'm slowly start to pick my favourites so now i know what i should get next time. I do have short eyelashes so i layer up my mascara to achieve the long, curly eyelash look. So i use at least two mascara per application. For hypnose, i normally wiggle it at the base then coat to the end, usually that will give the volume that i need.



It's fair, shadows and weird lipsticks are definitely more of a waste by volume  Really the only products I ever use up are basics: foundations, concealer, eyeshadow tint, primers/treatment, MLBB lipsticks. I love experimenting with mascara - hence the large collection of still-sealed ones - but I'm planning to restrain myself for 2.5 more months!


----------



## Grande Latte

*Top lashes*: Lancome Virtuose because it gives me thickness and volume.

*Bottom lashes*: Dior Snow because because it separates the bottom lashes and give them a clean look.


----------



## Swanky

Lights, Camera Lashes by tarte and YSL Babydoll are AMAZING!


----------



## kymmie

First coat, top and bottom lashes Benefit They're Real!
Then one  coat of Urban Decay Perversion on top.


( I also like Too Faced Better than Sex and Dior Show)


----------



## Pursefreak25

Maybelline Manga


----------



## sanmi

Lash Waterproof Mascara by MAC.


----------



## emillyslillo

I use  Diorshow and Mac perp


----------



## ShoooSh

I'm a mascara/eye lashes FREAK .. I've got tooo many mascaras ..


today im wearing (better than sex) + Illamasqua (bestest ever) and final brushing with lancome L'extreme .. few coats wont hurt


----------



## jmad122

Anything BUT 'They're Real'.    It gave me Blapharitis!


----------



## scairo

Guerlain Maxi Lash. It's the absolute best I've ever tried!


----------



## Lena186

jmad122 said:


> Anything BUT 'They're Real'.    It gave me Blapharitis!


I'm sorry to hear that, hope you're better now 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Punkie

I love IT cosmetics tightline mascara.  I have very few and fine eyelashes and this brush is so small it can get so close to your eyelid.


----------



## pmburk

Currently, Clinique Lash Doubling


----------



## QueenOfReal

Ysl baby doll, love it


----------



## Rachel9

Hello, I don't use mascara anymore, I love my eyelash extensions 
Check so e photos on this great site I found http://www.greatextensions.gr


----------



## pinky70

Loreal Manga now a days !


----------



## Jennifoo

scairo said:


> Guerlain Maxi Lash. It's the absolute best I've ever tried!



 Hi there. I needed a new mascara and decided to try Guerlain Maxi Lash thanks to you and the rave reviews on Sephora's website. I just got it  today and tried it on and I'm so impressed. This very well may be my holy grail mascara.

 I looked up several reviews on youtube. It's a favorite for makeupmlc and the RAEview which I find significant as these ladies have tried all the high end and speak from experience.


----------



## sanmi

Dior Addict IT-Lash mascara today


----------



## Shopmore

Currently le volume de Chanel  and have the Lancome Grandiose next in line.


----------



## Lena186

Too faced better than love, didn't like it much


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ola_k

I still haven't found my holy grail mascara  but i alternate between max factor false lash effect and illamasqua- they're ok


----------



## purseprincess32

Currently Maybelline's The Rocket waterproof or MUFE.


----------



## Nona.V

Chanel - Le Volume in the day time. But when I go out I also wear Lashfusion XXL by Fusion Beauty


----------



## Jennifoo

Okay I now love Guerlain Maxi Lash. I've been wearing it with Shiseido Nourishing Mascara Base and Clinique Lash Power Feathering Mascara.


----------



## pinky70

Dior show mascara


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Lancôme Grandoise. Since I discovered this I've never used anything else. It's amazing! X


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

jmad122 said:


> Anything BUT 'They're Real'.    It gave me Blapharitis!




Blepharitis is caused by dandruff and dry skin around the eye area. My mum is an optometrist and said washing with baby shampoo and moisturising works wonders x


----------



## scairo

Jennifoo said:


> Hi there. I needed a new mascara and decided to try Guerlain Maxi Lash thanks to you and the rave reviews on Sephora's website. I just got it  today and tried it on and I'm so impressed. This very well may be my holy grail mascara.
> 
> I looked up several reviews on youtube. It's a favorite for makeupmlc and the RAEview which I find significant as these ladies have tried all the high end and speak from experience.


 
Just saw your post! I'm so glad you're happy with it. It doesn't get any attention from the beauty bloggers I follow, so I'll have to check out the ones you mentioned.


----------



## JoieButter

YSL Babydoll is amazing and I can skip the eyelash curler.


----------



## pmburk

My current HG is Clinique Lash Doubling


----------



## Tsundere

Rimmel London Scandal Eyes and Tonymoly Cat's Wink 3GO for the back of my eyelashes and  upwards since it creates a thin black faux extension. 
My eyelashes just barely touch my glasses with these two! ... But I do have naturally long dark eyelashes which makes it easier to have nice results, the only part of my I truly adore. Cats Wink does wonders for bottom lashes and the tube is so cute.





 It's very thick so you have to be nice and slow applying it.  

I occasionally use ELF or Covergirl but not often. I'm considering changing to something else, mainly because I dislike the smells from the brands I've tried, aside from TM. I'm such a sucker for that brand.


----------



## Shopmore

Chanel le volume with the chanel mascara primer


----------



## sanmi

Chanel LE Volume mascara


----------



## february1955

Giorgio Armani - Eyes to kill


----------



## reginablair

I use younique 3d fiber lash and I love it. I can't imagine using any other mascara. My second favorite would be Lancôme. I can't remember which version specifically. I received it with some freebies from sephora and the info has since rubbed off with use.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I'm currently using Chanel Le Volume and I love it!


----------



## nfrancis12

Currently I'm trying out Laura Mercier Full blown volume supreme lash building mascara and so far I love it!!


----------



## thbettina6

I'm currently using a sample of *Lancome Definicils*. I'm not impressed. It makes my lashes look spiky and short. 

My favorites are *Urban Decay Supercurl *for bottom lashes (because it doesn't transfer). It's good for top lashes, too-- holds the curl pretty well, and seems to add length.

I also just finished a tube of *Givenchy* mascara, the one with the ball-shaped brush. That one is amazing because it covers all the lashes really well. But it does smudge a bit when I use it on lower lashes, so I only use it on top lashes.


----------



## bunnyr

Dior base primer or urban decay subversion primer, then dhc protection mascara (tubing forms) and urban decay perversion.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Maybelline the Rocket, I really love it!!


----------



## jmad122

Precious_UK said:


> Blepharitis is caused by dandruff and dry skin around the eye area. My mum is an optometrist and said washing with baby shampoo and moisturising works wonders x



Thank you for posting.  I had been told to use the baby shampoo, but not the other.  I will definitely try.


----------



## bella601

Lancôme Hypnose


----------



## BelleFleur

DiorShow Black Out


----------



## pinky70

Dior show


----------



## xoKate

Le Volume de Chanel Mascara


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Chanel LE Volume mascara




This..


----------



## Tlcsuccess

I recently purchased the Le Volume de Chanel Mascara after hearing about it on The Today Show. It was definitely worth buying. I received many compliments!!


----------



## bagreedy

I am currently using YSL's Mascara and absolutely love it for everyday. Doesn't clump and elongated.


----------



## Pjsproul

Tlcsuccess said:


> I recently purchased the Le Volume de Chanel Mascara after hearing about it on The Today Show. It was definitely worth buying. I received many compliments!!




I thinks it's the best, I will go back to it once I use up benefit one


----------



## pinkbelles

I am using the Jordana Best Lash Extreme Volumizing Mascara! Love it.


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline's The Rocket lately or Benefit's They're Real Mascara.


----------



## deltalady

Clinique High Impact. Surprisingly excellent!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

YSL Baby Doll


----------



## Cherry44

Helena Rubinstein! best ever!


----------



## Deleted member 512003

Le Volume de Chanel Waterproof, but recently I had a sample of Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume and literally fell in love. Too bad it has now been discontinued =( I will check out the Full Blown Volume Supreme though.


----------



## JulieDiva

current fave is Marc Jacobs omega lash....it is so amazing for my lashes...thickens, lengthens, little clumps and curls if I hold it for a few seconds.  love.


----------



## uhpharm01

LegalAddict said:


> Le Volume de Chanel Waterproof, but recently I had a sample of Laura Mercier Full Blown Volume and literally fell in love. Too bad it has now been discontinued =( I will check out the Full Blown Volume Supreme though.


   I love le volume.  But it's unfortunate, that the waterproof version isn't available in the US, yet.


----------



## bunnyr

uhpharm01 said:


> I love le volume.  But it's unfortunate, that the waterproof version isn't available in the US, yet.




Do u like waterproof mascara? Once I thought those are automatically smudge proof which they aren't. I've find that tubing technology mascaras are best for me. Of course some brands are better than others but I like these since they are the most smudge proof formula for me. They're easy to remove , using only warm water while washing face. My favorite one is dhc double protection  mascara. It has a thin brush so it coats every lash. Then I can layer with another formula for volume etc


----------



## pinky70

Revlon colorstay


----------



## uhpharm01

bunnyr said:


> Do u like waterproof mascara? Once I thought those are automatically smudge proof which they aren't. I've find that tubing technology mascaras are best for me. Of course some brands are better than others but I like these since they are the most smudge proof formula for me. They're easy to remove , using only warm water while washing face. My favorite one is dhc double protection  mascara. It has a thin brush so it coats every lash. Then I can layer with another formula for volume etc


Yes, I do like waterproof mascara.  I tend to have allergies that make my eyes water. Thank you for the mascara suggestions.  I'll check them out.


----------



## Deleted member 512003

uhpharm01 said:


> I love le volume.  But it's unfortunate, that the waterproof version isn't available in the US, yet.


Aparently it's quite different from the Original Le Volume, almost like another mascara. Le Volume didn't work for me at all, Le Volume Waterproof looks great. So could be quite different for you, too. I hope for you that it comes to the US soon!


----------



## mashedpotato

I've used all sorts of mascaras, lancome, dior, anna sui, loreal, maybelline, etc. but i still think that diorshow iconic provides the best result. it lifted up my lashes even without having to use curlers and also thickens it. any other brands of mascara that has the same effect? i can't seemed to find any other than dior.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

currently Armani eyes to kill


----------



## mashedpotato

Dior Backstage Makeup DiorShow Black Out and MAC Loud Lash Mascara


----------



## Hannah.C

L'oreal Miss Manga. Nothing else comes close for me. I have long but straight lashes, this gives me crazy volume and length and holds a curl.


----------



## Sara119

Dior primer and Diorshow. Tried and true. Every once in awhile I get curious and purchase some other brand that looks promising, but curiosity kills my wallet! Diorshow stays.


----------



## mashedpotato

Revlon lash fantasy waterproof total definition mascara, discon item but managed purchase online.


----------



## hellohum

Miss Manga! I have tried so many different brands and nothing else compares. I will sometimes do a second coat over it and I use Tarte for that. Lights Camera Action is what it's called I believe?


----------



## SmoothOperator

Benefit's They're Real is my fave. I also loved Urban Decay's Perversion but it would sometimes slightly transfer under my eyebrows despite using eye primer, setting sprays, etc. If I didn't have that problem, it work be my #1. The tube was also super messy, but I only had the sample size so it's possible the fullsize didn't have this problem.


----------



## floridasun8

Just found Tarte's Lights Camera Lashes mascara from a sample and bought a full size last week.   Gives me the volume I want without being clumpy or sticky.  Love it!


----------



## lenarmc

Right now it's an Urban Decay Perversion sample that I got from my Ipsy subscription. I like it, but not enough to purchase a full size. I have quite a few samples built up so I'm just going through them one at a time.


----------



## cassisberry

Yves Saint Laurent Mascara Volume Effet Faux Cils Babydoll


----------



## mikaela3884

I love Maybelline mascara. Love it.


----------



## chunkylover53

Currently trialling Armani Eyes to Kill. Impressed so far but I may still return to my favourite, Diorshow.


----------



## purseprincess32

Currently- Benefit They're Real & Maybelline The Falsies -waterproof.


----------



## Iluvbags

Not sure if I've posted here before but my fave of the moment is YSL baby doll. Love!!!.I stocked up

Also really liked Too Face better than sex ( in pink tube) but it smears really badly.  Won't purchase after my deluxe sample runs out


----------



## pinky70

Revlon


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

I use they're real benefit mascara and if used with an eyelash curler and with a couple of coats can you achieve amazing result &#128512; these are my eyelashes after using it


----------



## uhpharm01

VictoriaJayne94 said:


> I use they're real benefit mascara and if used with an eyelash curler and with a couple of coats can you achieve amazing result &#128512; these are my eyelashes after using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899472



That's looks great.


----------



## unluckystars

My current favorite is Too-Faced Better Than Sex


----------



## purseprincess32

I switch off daily between Benefit -They're Real and Maybelline The Falsies


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

uhpharm01 said:


> That's looks great.




Awh thank you &#128522;


----------



## Staci_W

unluckystars said:


> My current favorite is Too-Faced Better Than Sex



I'm on my third tube. It's a good one.


----------



## sdkitty

I'm currently using Cover Girl Lash Blast.  I had gotten a CK mascara for my birthday from Ulta and I really liked that one but it cost substantially more and I won't pay a lot for mascara since it has to be discarded in a few months.


----------



## michellem

VictoriaJayne94 said:


> I use they're real benefit mascara and if used with an eyelash curler and with a couple of coats can you achieve amazing result &#128512; these are my eyelashes after using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899472



Not trying to hijack the thread, but what eyelash curler do you use? Your lashes look amazing! Mine didn't look that great with they're real &#128532;


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

My eyelash curler is from H&M and was only £2.99! It comes in a plastic box and is metallic hot pink! X


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

michellem said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread, but what eyelash curler do you use? Your lashes look amazing! Mine didn't look that great with they're real &#128532;






	

		
			
		

		
	
 here's what it looks like &#128522;


----------



## pinky70

VictoriaJayne94 said:


> View attachment 2901666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's what it looks like &#128522;



Great deal !

Love H and M ,


----------



## michellem

VictoriaJayne94 said:


> View attachment 2901666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's what it looks like &#128522;



Thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess


----------



## kikikaboom

Currently the L'Oreal False Lash Butterfly Midnight Black.
I usually buy Estee Lauder or Chanel Inimitable or Essence I love Volume.

My eyelash curler is from Shu Uemura.


----------



## purseprincess32

Covergirl Full lash Bloom - I like that it doesn't leave my lashes dry and feeling crusty. Maybelline The Falsies was starting to irritate my eyes.


----------



## K M L

Marc Jacobs gel definition mascara.. It's literally the only thing that will curl my very stubborn straight eyelashes!


----------



## miranda6383

I just got the Younique Moodstruck Fiber Lashes. I have to say, once you get the hang of it, it's pretty impressive!


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm loving the Lorac Pro mascara right now, occasionally topped off with 3D fiber lashes.


----------



## LoVeinLA

You know, mascara is one makeup item that I don't spend money on. With the frequent purchases I make, I always get samples and I use those. I have so many samples yet to be used from Tarte,Estee Lauder, Bobbi Brown, ... I rarely and never have they mascara. 

But at the moment, I'm loving the Bobbi Brown mascara.


----------



## Barbora

LoVeinLA said:


> You know, mascara is one makeup item that I don't spend money on. With the frequent purchases I make, I always get samples and I use those. I have so many samples yet to be used from Tarte,Estee Lauder, Bobbi Brown, ... I rarely and never have they mascara.
> 
> But at the moment, I'm loving the Bobbi Brown mascara.



It's so funny, because it's been the same way for me for the past few months! I have a Benefit, Chanel, MUFE mascara samples waiting to be used and I tried MAC False Lashes for the first time yesterday. 

I would always recommend Benefit They're Real and Maybelline Falsies! Best mascara and all I used prior to having too many samples.


----------



## jenny70

At the moment I'm switching back and forth between Chanel volume, YSL baby doll and Georgio Armani eyes to kill.


----------



## deamongirl

false lashies from maybelline - good enough for daily wear


----------



## deamongirl

Covergirl Full Lash Bloom here.. works like a charm.


----------



## zaza86

Estee Lauder Sumptuous Extreme Lash Multiplying Volume Mascara.

I also love Stila Major Lash Mascara.


----------



## Mediana

Today Benefit They're Real


----------



## absolutpink

Honestly, I wear whatever sample size I have. I get so many from Sephora that I rarely have to buy anything full sized.


----------



## pavilion

Too Faced Better Than Sex... I love how buildable it is without getting clumpy!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I wish I could use most samples I get but my eyes are really sensitive, I used to not wear make up regularly and Trish McEvoy is the one brand my eyes could tolerate.  I still love it but the packaging has been falling apart and it dried so quickly that it wasn't worth the $30 plus.  I may wait until the BOG2 promo to get more because I haven't found anything I love yet.  Tried the new Lancôme grandiose and it's awful


----------



## chunkylover53

Trying Bobbi Brown Smokey Eye at the moment. Impressed!


----------



## unluckystars

Right now I'm using the new Benefit roller lash mascara. I have 2 samples to go through lol.


----------



## justwatchin

unluckystars said:


> Right now I'm using the new Benefit roller lash mascara. I have 2 samples to go through lol.


 

How do you like it? I just ordered this from Birchbox.


----------



## unluckystars

justwatchin said:


> How do you like it? I just ordered this from Birchbox.



Not my favorite but I like it


----------



## sanmi

Chanel LE Volume mascara.


----------



## Pursefreak25

Just got a lengthening mascara from julep. I love it.


----------



## sbelle

unluckystars said:


> Right now I'm using the new Benefit roller lash mascara. I have 2 samples to go through lol.





justwatchin said:


> How do you like it? I just ordered this from Birchbox.



My daughter just pushed me to get this mascara over the weekend and I have to say I like it a lot!


----------



## jamlovesc

Guerlain Maxi Lash.


----------



## cupcakegirl

Maybelline's The Rocket (waterproof)


----------



## Mediana

Today *Chanel Inimitable Intense Mascara*.
I have to say it doesn't do much but its a good day mascara.


----------



## deliciouslyyou

Yves Saint Laurent Baby Doll mascara, I really love it, I haven't switched in years.


----------



## ScottyGal

Currently using Elizabeth Arden Double Density.


----------



## Tygrrlilley

My absolute favorite is Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes


----------



## purseprincess32

Benefit Roller Lash


----------



## rutabaga

WP Chanel Le Volume. Still undecided as to whether it's as good as the regular Le Volume.


----------



## Samantha S

Dior Iconic overcurl and chanel le volume mascara. I love both.


----------



## mandabear

On the hunt for a lengthening mascara that can hold a curl.

Currently alternating between:
&#8226; Dior - Diorshow (my go-to) - LOVE but it won't hold a curl through a work day. No smudging or flaking.
&#8226; Urban Decay - Cannonball (waterproof, fiber) - OK. Holds a curl reasonably well but smudges unless I wear an eyeshadow/eye primer due to oily eyelids. Unsure about repurchase.

Have on hand to compare next:
&#8226; Lancome - Grandiose
&#8226; NYX Doll Eye (waterproof)
&#8226; Lancome - Definicils (sample)
&#8226; L'Oreal - Voluminous (waterproof)
&#8226; L'Oreal - Voluminous Butterfly (waterproof)

To purchase and try next:
&#8226; Chanel - Inimitable
&#8226; Benefit - They're Real
&#8226; Etude House - Shockara
&#8226; Dior - Diorshow Iconic Overcurl

Current eyelash curler: Shu Uemura (my go-to) but I also have one from Shiseido.


----------



## purseprincess32

Currently- Benefit Roller lash & Cover Girl Flower in Bloom. I'm alternating daily between the two mascaras.


----------



## beanybaker

i*bella said:


> WP Chanel Le Volume. Still undecided as to whether it's as good as the regular Le Volume.


I'd be interested on how you find the removal/wear of the regular...as I'm after a good non WP mascara and keen on Chanel


----------



## Lena186

Benefit Roller mascara and Chanel le volume


----------



## lovemysavior

My ol' faithful L'Oreal Voluminous....


----------



## pinky70

lovemysavior said:


> My ol' faithful L'Oreal Voluminous....



The best on the planet ~


----------



## love2sh0p

mandabear said:


> On the hunt for a lengthening mascara that can hold a curl.
> 
> Currently alternating between:
>  Dior - Diorshow (my go-to) - LOVE but it won't hold a curl through a work day. No smudging or flaking.
>  Urban Decay - Cannonball (waterproof, fiber) - OK. Holds a curl reasonably well but smudges unless I wear an eyeshadow/eye primer due to oily eyelids. Unsure about repurchase.
> 
> Have on hand to compare next:
>  Lancome - Grandiose
>  NYX Doll Eye (waterproof)
>  Lancome - Definicils (sample)
>  L'Oreal - Voluminous (waterproof)
>  L'Oreal - Voluminous Butterfly (waterproof)
> 
> To purchase and try next:
>  Chanel - Inimitable
>  Benefit - They're Real
>  Etude House - Shockara
>  Dior - Diorshow Iconic Overcurl
> 
> Current eyelash curler: Shu Uemura (my go-to) but I also have one from Shiseido.



Wow i've tried most of the products you've listed... I have to suggest Marc Jacobs Gel mascara... I wouldn't say it's extremely lengthening but It is literally the only mascara i've had that can hold my lashes for an entire day.. I have fairly long and "heavy" lashes that with no mascara basically point straight..


----------



## mandabear

love2sh0p said:


> Wow i've tried most of the products you've listed... I have to suggest Marc Jacobs Gel mascara... I wouldn't say it's extremely lengthening but It is literally the only mascara i've had that can hold my lashes for an entire day.. I have fairly long and "heavy" lashes that with no mascara basically point straight..



Thanks for the rec! Will add this to my "to try" list.


----------



## *MJ*

I've tried loads of mascaras, and I keep coming back to Chanel le Volume


----------



## justwatchin

Currently using Kevyn Aucoin volume mascara


----------



## Pjsproul

Lena186 said:


> Benefit Roller mascara and Chanel le volume




I use both of these too ! Roller for a bit of lift then le volume for density and fullness


----------



## Pjsproul

*MJ* said:


> I've tried loads of mascaras, and I keep coming back to Chanel le Volume




Ditto !


----------



## Dammmvee

Maybelline Lash Sensational


----------



## synge112

My current faves are from a Japanese drugstore brand called Kissme. They are just super awesome


----------



## TrinityLove

Ecco Bella Flower Color - the absolute best!


----------



## antsgrl1119

Only Chanel le Volume


----------



## Pearlicious02

antsgrl1119 said:


> Only Chanel le Volume


Yup. One and only. It's the best really. &#128522;


----------



## barbie444

Lancome Hyponose, in my opinion it's the best!


----------



## MakeupHouse

I just a duo purpose primer and mascara combo in one tube. Measurable Difference makes one with a lash growth serum in their formula. I love this product! Its gives me the long lashes with a bold mascara look, and it helps my natural lashes gets longer! Win win situation! You can find it at measurabledifference.com


----------



## rarast

Lancome hypnose doll


----------



## MASEML

Dior waterproof blackout


----------



## pinky70

Clinique


----------



## purseprincess32

Now switching between daily Benefit Roller Lash & Maybelline Colossal volume. I wasn't sure if I would like the Maybelline Colossal volume but I like it better than Maybelline's The Rocket. I'm sure Maybelline changed the formula to The Rocket because it makes my eyes now dry and watery. Also, my eye lashes tend to fall out more with The Rocket.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Been using Max Factor Masterpiece Max for years and years! Expensive mascaras have never worked out for me.


----------



## PorscheGirl

I always do 4 coats. Doesn't take long because no need to dry in between coats. Start with Lancome primer. That is key to add length and volume. Then MAC False lashes for thickness. Then MAC Studiofix Bold Black Lash, which has a great brush which separates lashes. And lastly MAC Studio Sculpt Lash, which is like using a lash comb but adding color instead of taking it away, and really doing the final separation. Some people think I'm wearing false lashes, but in a good way.


----------



## sbelle

Zelens -- love that it doesn't clump.


----------



## michellem

Recently started using maybelline the rocket and it's awesome! So far I am impressed with it!


----------



## Fran0421

The max factor glamour extensions 3 in 1 is my favourite from the drugstore so far!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Nyx Doll Eyes Volume. Went from Maybelline Mega Plush (flaked into my eyes) and love the change. Super volume, nice coverage.


----------



## uhpharm01

PorscheGirl said:


> I always do 4 coats. Doesn't take long because no need to dry in between coats. Start with Lancome primer. That is key to add length and volume. Then MAC False lashes for thickness. Then MAC Studiofix Bold Black Lash, which has a great brush which separates lashes. And lastly MAC Studio Sculpt Lash, which is like using a lash comb but adding color instead of taking it away, and really doing the final separation. Some people think I'm wearing false lashes, but in a good way.


I'm going to have to try this!


----------



## Comte

Bobbi Brown Intensifying is great - small brush means less gloomy ick on lashes. Her No Smudge is perfect for summer. It really stays in place and isn't torture to remove.

Also love By Terry's mascara, but it is pricey. Very conditioning & easy to remove, but smears/disappears in hot & humid weather.

Chanel's eye MU remover can't be beat. Gets everything off without leaving a greasy residue. Worth the money and lasts a while.


----------



## Geminiz06

Tarte- Gifted Mascara
Benefit-Roller Lash


----------



## pinky70

Clinique


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Covergirl Full Lash Bloom is currently my favorite. I just use some tissue paper to wipe off the excess and it works. If I want my lashes to be a little more dramatic, I wipe off the excess of Bare Escentuals Lash Domination and add a little bit of that on top of the covergirl one.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

currently using Urban Decay Cannonball. Don't like it since it doesn't make my lashes as long or voluminous as Maybelline's The Colossal Waterproof that I've been using for years...


----------



## dlovechanel

For chanel mascara lover here, which type of chanel mascara that is best to buy? I have thin eyelashes, I'm looking for volume and water resistant mascara. Please need help!!

Thanks &#10084;


----------



## bunnyr

dlovechanel said:


> For chanel mascara lover here, which type of chanel mascara that is best to buy? I have thin eyelashes, I'm looking for volume and water resistant mascara. Please need help!!
> 
> Thanks [emoji173]




I really wanted to like a Chanel mascara but imo none really stand out for volumizing formula. Their primer base isn't as good either as I prefer the door primer. Currently I use dhc perfection mascara (tube technology) as first cost and layer with urban decay perversion mascara.


----------



## IndigoRose

Lorac - Cobra Mascara


----------



## Freckles1

Bobbi Brown smokey eye mascara


----------



## Dany_37

Every Lancôme mascara they make!!!!


----------



## sanmi

Holika Holika Magic Pole Mascara


----------



## Yul4k

I always use Bobbi's Essentials everything mascara


----------



## lookatme

right now I'm loving the dior addict it lash and the loreal miss manga rock. don't even have to curl my lashes with these.


----------



## kirsten

Currently using Chanel Inimitable Intense and liking it.


----------



## CoachGirl12

I use Physicians Formula and Younique 3D Fiber Lashes


----------



## coconutsboston

Currently: Lorac Pro and Younique Fiber Lashes.


----------



## nestlee

Chanel inimitable waterproof has been my HG


----------



## pquiles

Lancôme Hypnosis and Defincils


----------



## KayuuKathey

Imju fiberwig


----------



## beautybetty

Lancome Definicils is hands down the best mascara!


----------



## Moirai

Agree! Lancome Defincils is the best. I don't look like a raccoon compared to others I've tried.


----------



## tatayap

Breaking the high-end streak with the Covergirl Clump Crusher and Maybelline Full and Soft


----------



## Iluvbags

I think I posted this before but what the heck. I'm in love with Chanel Le Volume nowadays


----------



## Saviola

Benefit!


----------



## lh211

I got 2 tubes of BareMinerals Lash Domination and tried out last night - I really like the volume it gives my tiny little stubby eyelashes.


----------



## Cerinegrace

Benefit Roller Lash and They're Real! They're Real is a pain to remove though.


----------



## chunkylover53

Testing out Benefit Roller Lash. Not a fan; a little too much crispiness and clumpiness going on. Back to Bobbi Brown Smokey Eye!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

I recently purchased the LE double-ended Tarte Lights Camera Lashes with their new primer from Sephora. Loved it so much the day I got it and tried it out that I immediately ordered a backup.


----------



## Staci_W

I may have to retract my Better Than Sex. It seems to be melting in the heat. I looked like a racoon yesterday.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Staci_W said:


> I may have to retract my Better Than Sex. It seems to be melting in the heat. I looked like a racoon yesterday.




What I noticed about that mascara is the sample is amazing and the full size is terrible... It's weird.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Currently using YSL shocking and I really love it!


----------



## Staci_W

JessLovesTim said:


> What I noticed about that mascara is the sample is amazing and the full size is terrible... It's weird.



Yeah, the sample suckered me in. Since then I've bought three tubes. Not as good, but I've still loved the volume. I haven't worn it in heat until recently. It didn't end well.


----------



## uhpharm01

JessLovesTim said:


> What I noticed about that mascara is the sample is amazing and the full size is terrible... It's weird.


 yes that's strange.


----------



## Squids

Diorshow.  I've been wearing it for years and it's perfect on me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens & really like this with my Guerlain kohl


----------



## pinky70

Clinique


----------



## Manchoo78

Dior Blackout


----------



## kblucero

Better than False Lashes by Too Faced


----------



## BomberGal

Too Faced Lash Injection + Etude House Shockara

Ordering & picking up some new ones to try out though.


----------



## missdicaprio

YSL Babydoll and Diorshow Iconic Overcurl.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ELF Mineral Infused Mascara. I've been using it for years. I keep trying new ones and always come back to this one. No clumps, great length and separation, and only $3.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Right now LE Tarte Lights, Camera Lashes & primer duo ft. their new primer, Opening Act. The duo was $20, and I loved it so much I bought a backup. It really has become HG status for me. HOWEVER, after I use up my current one and my backup, I probably won't be able to afford to buy it anymore cos I know Tarte will sell the primer separately. I expect the cost to double, and I simply refuse to pay $40-$50 for mascara and primer. I'll go back to my Clinique Waterproof High Impact.


----------



## kirsten

My fav is Chanel Inimitable Intense mascara.


----------



## Ngocanhtr

I use mascara Majolica Majoca from Shiseido and I like the effect


----------



## Crystalina

I like "Major Major" by Stila and "Argan Black Oil" by Josie Maran.


----------



## uhpharm01

Can someone recommend a mascara that doesn't flake off at the end of the day ? Thank you


----------



## vuittonlvr

When I still used mascara (I have eyelash extensions now) I loved using MAC waterproof mascara with Clinique High Impact mascara. The MAC one to hold the curl and the Clinique one to bring that drama to my lashes  It never flaked off as long as i made sure the mascaras were ok and not dry!


----------



## MarneeB

I've been trying samples before I buy full size, and I found that I like Clinique a lot. I tried Christian Dior Show, Smashbox, and a couple others but keep going back to Clinique.


----------



## uhpharm01

vuittonlvr said:


> When I still used mascara (I have eyelash extensions now) I loved using MAC waterproof mascara with Clinique High Impact mascara. The MAC one to hold the curl and the Clinique one to bring that drama to my lashes  It never flaked off as long as i made sure the mascaras were ok and not dry!


How can you tell if you're mascara is dry? Thank you


----------



## vuittonlvr

uhpharm01 said:


> How can you tell if you're mascara is dry? Thank you




It just dries out with time, becomes thicker and harder to apply evenly


----------



## bernacular

Chanel inimitable waterproof in noir [emoji4]


----------



## kblucero

bernacular said:


> chanel inimitable waterproof in noir [emoji4]




+1


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

currently using Tom Ford and loving it no clumps


----------



## puckettk

Kiss Me Heroine Make Long and Curl Mascara


----------



## salondiva

The best mascara hands down and I've tried them all. The combination of Lancômes cils booster & Lancômes hypnose. Spendy but worth it. I've sweated buckets and it didn't smudge or flake.


----------



## Dany_37

Every Lancôme Mascara...especially Definicils and Hypnose Drama!! Today I went and bought Dior Iconic Overcurl out of curiosity.  Will see how that works.


----------



## Moirai

Dany_37 said:


> Every Lancôme Mascara...especially Definicils and Hypnose Drama!! Today I went and bought Dior Iconic Overcurl out of curiosity.  Will see how that works.



+1 on Lancome definicils.

Please update when you've tried Dior if it's as good as Lancome.


----------



## bunnyr

uhpharm01 said:


> Can someone recommend a mascara that doesn't flake off at the end of the day ? Thank you




Using a good mascara primer helps as the first step. I like dior's. For mascara, the waterproof ones has tendency to flake and is often not smudge and oil proof. My first cost of mascara is always Dhc mascara. Forgot the name but it's the only one they sell here in the Usa online. It's uses the mascara tubing technology meaning you remove it with warm water; no make up remover needed.  Then I follow with urban decay perversion mascara. This one gives a "soft" creamy texture so it also won't flake off.


----------



## Pjsproul

Benefit Rollerlash ! I really like it


----------



## MkLover209

Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I use to only buy.high priced mascara  bought a veryexpensive chantecaile i think 65 dollars then I bought one from essence 3 to 5 dollars and did each eye with one. I could not tell the difference. So im done with the high priced brands
Though i love dior show and the new chanel.  Ill just buy a cheapo essence and its made in paris and works wonders.


----------



## Bagofbags

Covergirl Lashblast. I have free samples of high end brands from Sephora but I like the cheapo one better for some reason.


----------



## purseprincess32

I like high end and drugstore mascaras. Everyday use drugstore. I love my travel size high end mascaras because they are great fit easily in my handbag and for touch ups.


----------



## candylion

I'm using YSL's mascara, great volume and nice smell.


----------



## LRG

Benefit Roller Lash is what I'm currently using and it's one of the first mascaras I've actually repurchased. I always end up with mascara on my brow bone during the day as if my mascara never dries, but when I combine this mascara with a good primer, I don't have that problem anymore!


----------



## ai.syabaniah

Currently using Maybelline The Falsies Waterproof


----------



## purseprincess32

Currently rotating: Covergirl Clump Crush, Covergirl super size mascara, and Neutrogena Healthy Lengthening. I was pleasantly surprised by the Neutrogena mascara it gave me a lot of volume and I really like the brush too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Currently using IT Cosmetics Tightline & like it very much... NO FLAKING at all


----------



## candylion

I'm using YSL's mascara..really great buy!


----------



## ScottyGal

Currently using GOSH Xtreme Mascara


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Used to use Maybelline's The Falsies, but a Sephora sample has hooked me on Buxom's mascara. It gives my lashes nice height/curl (and stays that way)!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - LE Volume mascara.


----------



## sprezzatura

The best I ever used is Guerlain maxi lash. It creates and holds a curl like you wouldn't believe, no lash curler needed! It smudges a little though. I'm going to try layering it with Estee Lauder's little black primer.


----------



## Samantha S

Dior iconic over curl


----------



## kyxls

My HG is Lancôme's Hypnose Doll Eyes. I've been using it for (4-5?) years now; I'm not a big fan of Cliniques (except the lower lash mascara) or Benefits, or any other I should say. I've successfully converted most of my family and friends to a loyal wearer of L's HDE. I ALWAYS get comments and questions asking if my eyelashes are real, and which mascara I use.

A lot of people have not jumped on the HDE bandwagon. I've tested out some HDEs from different countries, and my conclusion is: stay away from HDEs in the States, and always get the waterproof version.

TRUST ME! I've said this to friends of mine before: I would marry my L HDE mascara if I could. [emoji23][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

LRG said:


> Benefit Roller Lash is what I'm currently using and it's one of the first mascaras I've actually repurchased. I always end up with mascara on my brow bone during the day as if my mascara never dries, but when I combine this mascara with a good primer, I don't have that problem anymore!


Really good, huh? I haven't tried it yet. I'll have to add it to my list to try.


----------



## BeachBagGal

kyxls said:


> My HG is Lancôme's Hypnose Doll Eyes. I've been using it for (4-5?) years now; I'm not a big fan of Cliniques (except the lower lash mascara) or Benefits, or any other I should say. I've successfully converted most of my family and friends to a loyal wearer of L's HDE. I ALWAYS get comments and questions asking if my eyelashes are real, and which mascara I use.
> 
> A lot of people have not jumped on the HDE bandwagon. I've tested out some HDEs from different countries, and my conclusion is: stay away from HDEs in the States, and always get the waterproof version.
> 
> TRUST ME! I've said this to friends of mine before: I would marry my L HDE mascara if I could. [emoji23][emoji173]&#65039;


So why is it no good to buy it if you live in the States? Different formula?


----------



## Love Of My Life

right now.. IT cosmetics Tightline.. liking it.. no flaking


----------



## kyxls

BeachBagGal said:


> So why is it no good to buy it if you live in the States? Different formula?




Yes, the formula is different! I get mine from Asia and the UK (I'm not from the States, but I bought a tube there when I visited this June because I ran out), and I've found that the curling power of the ones from the States are no good; your lashes will not hold its curl for long, if not at all. My lashes (with the help of a curler) stay curled even after removing my eye make up. I keep my make up on at least 8-12 hours a day, so that says a lot. Worth the money!


----------



## BeachBagGal

kyxls said:


> Yes, the formula is different! I get mine from Asia and the UK (I'm not from the States, but I bought a tube there when I visited this June because I ran out), and I've found that the curling power of the ones from the States are no good; your lashes will not hold its curl for long, if not at all. My lashes (with the help of a curler) stay curled even after removing my eye make up. I keep my make up on at least 8-12 hours a day, so that says a lot. Worth the money!


Oh wow! Good to know. I haven't tried it, but I live in the States. I haven't seen a waterproof version, just the reg one.


----------



## kyxls

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow! Good to know. I haven't tried it, but I live in the States. I haven't seen a waterproof version, just the reg one.




Yes, when I visited the States the MA told me they didn't come in a waterproof version and looked at me funny. I just smiled and told her I'd get the non-waterproof one anyway. Regretted it. If you have a chance to get it from the UK or Asia, or anywhere else, DO IT! [emoji57][emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## BeachBagGal

kyxls said:


> Yes, when I visited the States the MA told me they didn't come in a waterproof version and looked at me funny. I just smiled and told her I'd get the non-waterproof one anyway. Regretted it. If you have a chance to get it from the UK or Asia, or anywhere else, DO IT! [emoji57][emoji106]&#127996;


Okay great, thanks for the heads up!   I still have several mascaras waiting to be used from my Lash Stash kit from Sephora.


----------



## purseprincess32

Neutrogena Healthy lash


----------



## LRG

BeachBagGal said:


> Really good, huh? I haven't tried it yet. I'll have to add it to my list to try.



It's been that good for me so far, but I'm still looking for a mascara to give the quick results that Too Faced's Better Than Sex gave me since I have to build Roller Lash up with a couple coats. Unfortunately, BTS constantly left product on my brow bone, but I'm tempted to give it another shot.


----------



## Yul4k

NARS Audacious Mascara


----------



## highheeladdict

L'Oréal Mega Volume Miss Manga Black 
L'Oréal Mega Volume Miss Manga Punky Black


----------



## LuvClassics

I love the L'oreal beauty tubes mascara.      Mainly because it won't smudge at all.  It took me a few tries to figure out how to remove it though.


----------



## uhpharm01

vuittonlvr said:


> It just dries out with time, becomes thicker and harder to apply evenly



Thank you!


----------



## beautyfullday

diorshow


----------



## pquiles

Younique


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still liking It Cosmetics Tightline


----------



## kellytheshopper

My HG is Marc Jacobs O! Mega Lash...I work for Sephora and have tried it ALL and nothing works like this one does! I pair it with my Shiseido lash curler and get beautiful long and full lashes that stay lifted all day. Definitely the best!!!


----------



## IceAngel

Benefit Bad Gal

before that I was a L'Oreal Voluminous die hard until it started flaking and clumping too much.


----------



## LadyLovelyLocks

Maybelline


----------



## reginaPhalange

Benefit Cosmetics Roller Lash Curling & Lifting Mascara, it does wonders! I'm also looking into an eyelash primer, don't remember the brand since it was out of stock at my local Sephora


----------



## theITbag

Chanel Le volume


----------



## bonjourErin

theITbag said:


> Chanel Le volume




This is the best!


----------



## purseprincess32

Neutrogena Healthy lashes


----------



## Love Of My Life

now trying eyeko


----------



## Verinaamelia

dior show mascara


----------



## isrg08

I am using Tarte.  Highly recommend.  I've used Dior, Lancome, YSL before.  Tarte is more natural cosmetic line, I like many of their products, but the mascara is really amazing.


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:


> Younique




Not liking it as much... Trying It Cosmetics now.


----------



## Grande Latte

*Usually I'm too lazy for mascara. But for that special occasion, YSL Volume Effet Faux Cils Waterproof in Blue is wonderful. 
*


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Lancome Hypnose Drama


----------



## lookatme

I'm not usually a revlon mascara fan but the new one they have is very good.

It must be the brush or something .. revlon ultimate all in one.
it's really good at lengthening and separating.


----------



## Storm Spirit

NARS Audacious. Not a huge fan of it though, will switch soon!


----------



## missjenny2679

Too Faced Better Than Sex. I was a mascara junkie, and I won't use anything else now!


----------



## Anna1

Chanel Le Volume! Best mascara ever!


----------



## Storm702

bonjourErin said:


> This is the best!



I've been seeing this a lot lately! I just tried the Lancome Grandiose and I'm  very disappointed. Why do you say this is the best? I need a new mascara!


----------



## luxurygoodslove

Perricone MD no mascara mascara


----------



## Shopmore

FYI, Nordstrom is having their Mascara Maddness deal next Saturday.  It's buy 2 get one free!


----------



## brianne1114

Right now, Clinique high impact. It's ok.


----------



## Rita081

[FONT=&quot]Better Than Sex Mascara - Too Faced[/FONT]


----------



## Laurenlollie

Kevyn Aucoin Volume Mascara - best I've ever used!


----------



## Tatownz

laurenlollie said:


> kevyn aucoin volume mascara - best i've ever used!




+1


----------



## pmburk

Alternating between L'Oreal Voluminous and Cover Girl Professional Super Thick Lash.


----------



## lammie

After seeing an older thread yesterday singing Chanel's Le Volume and Shiseido's nourishing mascara base praises, I went and purchased both. 

I had my eyelash extensions removed earlier this week, so I needed really good products to give my lashes life again.


----------



## Deborah1986

anna1 said:


> chanel le volume! Best mascara ever!



+2


----------



## sonaale

Benefit... They're Real. I've only been using for a few weeks... Best mascara I've ever used!!


----------



## lms910

DIOR iconic overcurl!!! I have tried sooo many mascaras and two coats of this baby is INCREDIBLE.


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Urban Decay - Perversion Mascara. I don't see the hype. Doesn't thicken or lengthen my lashes at all.


----------



## pixiejenna

JourneyEmbracer said:


> Urban Decay - Perversion Mascara. I don't see the hype. Doesn't thicken or lengthen my lashes at all.


I just tried this because so many people said it was good, and it was just awful. I like how it applied however less than 2 hours of wearing it I had raccoon eyes. I gave it a few more tries and same thing each time. I was absolutely disappointed by it, it's easily one of the worst mascaras I've tried. I've never had raccoon eyes before.


----------



## coconutsboston

Currently alternating between UD Perversion, UD Big Fatty & Lorac Pro.


----------



## Carson123

Loreal voluminous power volume 24h. Recently found it it's being discontinued so just bought 3 back ups from Amazon. Great and holds a curl all day.


----------



## staceyjan

I feel like I tried so many including Urban Decay, Dior and MAC.  But, the one that I always go back to is Definicals from Lancome.  I have thin eyelashes with some spaces and this mascara really helps plump them up quckly.  I also do not like to wear a base or curl them.  Right now, they have 10 percent off and a free git with $39 purchase.  I stocked up on 2 mascaras.


----------



## Pikkupetunia

Max Factor's False Lash Effect. About the only mascara that keeps my eyelashes curved !


----------



## love_timeless

Bobbi brown smokey eye mascara in black- I have tried so many this is my all time fave!


----------



## pquiles

MAC, Lancôme Hypnose and Defincils


----------



## scaredfreak

Cg lashblast


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - LE Volume mascara


----------



## TasheRAWR

I've tried a number of cheap/mid-range brands and I've found that for me personally L'Oreal Paris False Lash Superstar Mascara is amazing especially for the price and lasts all day. Makes your eyelashes look longer, thicker and just overall lovely.  Only downside is the way the packaging is designed, you don't get much primer and mascara in each tube.


----------



## reginaPhalange

My top 3 in no particular order are:

Benefits Roller Lash
Too Faced Better Than Sex
Dior Iconic Overcurl


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens & IT cosmetics


----------



## LRG

Lancôme Hypnose Drama with an Urban Decay mascara primer underneath


----------



## Hurrem1001

Right now I'm using one my sister bought for me. Its:

2True Instant Colour Mascara in black

As per usual, when it comes to a product I like, it's been discontinued! Bah humbug.


----------



## Lakeisha27

So I actually just tried Benefit's They're Real mascara and it's literally amazing. If you don't have a lot of eyelashes, use this product and they'll magically appear and you'll have gorgeous lashes. It also works really well with my current makeup remover, Albolene, http://www.albolene.com/


----------



## transistor20

My go-to mascara is called Kiss Me Heroine in Long and curl - it's a Japanese product and it's one of the very few mascaras that will hold my curl. Dry formula with little fibres that make your lashes longer, however it's a pain to remove if you don't have an oil-based makeup remover. I use the Lancome Bi-Facil Eye Makeup Remover which makes it much easier


----------



## madisonmamaw

trish mcevoy mascara is my favorite
but i have been using the mini samples in goodie bags that i have received - so convenient to slip into whatever makeup bag i have


----------



## Havanese 28

Tom Ford, and it is perfection!  Prior to this I liked Chanel Imitable and Imitable Intense, but Tom Ford is the best formula I have ever used.  My lashes look long, thick and best of all, natural in only one coat.  The brush is fabulous and the product is easy to apply and remove.


----------



## hawaii2484

I am a devout Chanel Le Volume user.  I have used them all, drugstore, designer, and contemporary brands (i.e. Benefit, Tarte).  For my lashes, nothing beats Chanel.  It retails for $32 and when the tube runs low, I add a smidgen of warm water to the tube.  This extends the product's life for an additional 30-45 days.


----------



## uhpharm01

Is it best to buy
Mascara in the store or online? Thanks


----------



## bunnyr

uhpharm01 said:


> Is it best to buy
> 
> Mascara in the store or online? Thanks




I'm don't think it makes a difference. You can use one time use mascara brush to sample in stores but most mascara brands don't make one time use brushes that are identical to the type of mascara you're buying. Half of the reason a certain mascara works well for me is because of its unique brush, not just the mascara formula.


----------



## reginaPhalange

bunnyr said:


> I'm don't think it makes a difference. You can use one time use mascara brush to sample in stores but most mascara brands don't make one time use brushes that are identical to the type of mascara you're buying. Half of the reason a certain mascara works well for me is because of its unique brush, not just the mascara formula.



Completely agree the brush matters just as much as the formula. I have a couple brands where I buy one brand for the formula and the other for the brush because it gives me the best results.


----------



## Brennamom

Has anyone tried the H&M Global Fusion Collection colored mascaras that just came out? I'm looking at them and the new YSL Vinyl colored mascaras. Wearing glasses, I'm hoping it will make my eyes pop more w/o looking like The Mad Hatter.. Thanks!


----------



## madisonmamaw

reginaPhalange said:


> Completely agree the brush matters just as much as the formula. I have a couple brands where I buy one brand for the formula and the other for the brush because it gives me the best results.


Do you mind sharing the combo with us

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## snibor

Stila Huge mascara. Made a huge difference!  I even took photo with one eye false lash and one with mascara. Friends  picked the mascara eye but said false lash good for night out.


----------



## uhpharm01

bunnyr said:


> I'm don't think it makes a difference. You can use one time use mascara brush to sample in stores but most mascara brands don't make one time use brushes that are identical to the type of mascara you're buying. Half of the reason a certain mascara works well for me is because of its unique brush, not just the mascara formula.



Good to know. Thanks. You're right about the brush.


----------



## reginaPhalange

madisonmamaw said:


> Do you mind sharing the combo with us
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



I use the Benefit Cosmetics Roller Lash with the Buxom formula. I received a Sephora Favourites Lashstash thing last year so I not only got to try lots of mascaras but also got to mix and match!


----------



## madisonmamaw

reginaPhalange said:


> I use the Benefit Cosmetics Roller Lash with the Buxom formula. I received a Sephora Favourites Lashstash thing last year so I not only got to try lots of mascaras but also got to mix and match!


Oh this sounds fun 
I remember that buxom provides a handful of wand choices with it's formula. Does any of their wands interest you by chance

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lifestylekitty

Lancome Grandiose mascara. The rubber filter broke however, so I'm considering purchasing the Guerlain Maxi Lash (So Volume) mascara.


----------



## Monsieur Kitsky

I'm on my 5th or so tube of Benefit They're Real. I've tried it with their tinted primer and that doesn't seem to make much of a difference. I like my lashes big so I do about 3 coats.


----------



## bunnyr

Currently i use the urban decay subversion primer (or Dior or Lancôme primer), then my absolute must use first coat of mascara is Dhc perfection mascara (?) (because it's a tubing mascara, therefore no smudges and then I can pretty much layer another brand with no smudge.- it's also a thinner brush so it costs each lash easily) second layer mascara is urban decay perversion mascara.


----------



## reginaPhalange

madisonmamaw said:


> Oh this sounds fun
> I remember that buxom provides a handful of wand choices with it's formula. Does any of their wands interest you by chance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Unfortunately I've never tried any of their wands except the one that came with the Buxom mascara. I also use a primer sometimes, either Dior or UD depending on the look but its usually just to make my lashes fuller as they're pretty long on their own.


----------



## bagidiotic

De javu from japan
Fibre  extension


----------



## madisonmamaw

reginaPhalange said:


> Unfortunately I've never tried any of their wands except the one that came with the Buxom mascara. I also use a primer sometimes, either Dior or UD depending on the look but its usually just to make my lashes fuller as they're pretty long on their own.


I'm not sure if we could try those wands per se but I think they are marked with they function.  Definitely check them out next time around if you are interested

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Alwaysamanda

Benefit roller lash and I also love they're real by Benefit as well.


----------



## Havanese 28

Tom Ford


----------



## luxurygoodslove

The new one from Chanel & Perricone no mascara mascara


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

I use the Sephora outrageous curl mascara, its my new favourite, it gives length, volume and drama to my lashes.

Doesn't flake, smudge etc. Super cheap too.

I love the Dior Iconic mascara too, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Prufrock613

I have used Dior, Armani, YSL, MAC and I always go back to L'Oreal Voluminous


----------



## Cheetah7

Currently using Givenchy Noir Couture.  Previously used Lancome Hypnose.  For both, I only use one coat as they tend to be too much, especially during daytime.


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Inimitable Intense


----------



## purly

My favorite is still diorshow. Of course they expanded the line and now I can never seem to make up my mind about which diorshow to get.


----------



## JennieC917

Currently using Chantecaille Faux Cils. Not sure if it's a favorite yet but I am committed to going through 2 full tubes before I decide.


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm in love with the new YSL Vinyl mascaras. I bought 6 of the colors during the Nordies event. They are awesome.


----------



## berrydiva

piosavsfan said:


> I'm in love with the new YSL Vinyl mascaras. I bought 6 of the colors during the Nordies event. They are awesome.


I've been on the fence about these and have them sitting in my cart on Sephora's site for awhile. Do they look really vibrant?


----------



## piosavsfan

berrydiva said:


> I've been on the fence about these and have them sitting in my cart on Sephora's site for awhile. Do they look really vibrant?



I have blonde lashes so mascaras look their true colors on me for the most part. The blue and green are vibrant. The bright purple is not as bright as I expected. I didn't get the pink but it looked really vibrant in the tube. The pink, silver, and gold are limited editions. I love the silver and gold top coats.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Tarte deluxe sample from Sephora 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## coconutsboston

Diorshow, at the moment.


----------



## berrydiva

piosavsfan said:


> I have blonde lashes so mascaras look their true colors on me for the most part. The blue and green are vibrant. The bright purple is not as bright as I expected. I didn't get the pink but it looked really vibrant in the tube. The pink, silver, and gold are limited editions. I love the silver and gold top coats.



Thanks. I might just get them...I'm a sucker for blue mascara especially on days when I'm wearing minimal makeup, it just makes your eyes pop. I'm going to give them a try.



coconutsboston said:


> Diorshow, at the moment.


This is my all-time favorite. I stray for a bit but come back to Diorshow every single time.


----------



## shadowplay

Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes. or Smashbox Full Exposure if I'm just putting on mascara/tinted moisturizer for the day. It's not quite dramatic enough if I'm using eyeshadow but gives just an extra amount of "oomph" to my lashes if I still want a minimal look.


----------



## lisataylor

Maybelline Great Lash Mascara-- always my go to!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel LE Volume mascara


----------



## ClassicFab

I used to love Maybelline Colossal but I think they've changed the formula. It almost always seems clumpy. I also like They're Real by Benefit.


----------



## pmburk

Currently - Benefit They're Real.


----------



## sashaj

Marc Jacobs velvet noir


----------



## cait_rose

Lancôme - Définicils


----------



## highheeladdict

Today it`s L`Oréal Mega Volume Miss Hippie


----------



## coniglietta

Currently loving Etude House's Oh M'Eye Volume mascara


----------



## uhpharm01

Can anyone recommend a good waterproof mascara for humidy weather?TIA


----------



## ElisaAnna

sanmi said:


> Chanel LE Volume mascara


Yes!! Before I used immitatable but Le Volume is the best


----------



## Kaline899

Where can i buy online mascara?


----------



## bunnyr

uhpharm01 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good waterproof mascara for humidy weather?TIA



Waterproof mascara never took care of my smudge due to oil issues cuz it's only water proof as in you splash water on your lashes. I must use tubing technology mascara for that. And it's so easy to clean just rinse with warm water as you're washing face. No makeup remover at all. I like dhc double perfection mascara.


----------



## highheeladdict

Today I wear Maybelline Lash Sensational in Black


----------



## reginaPhalange

ElisaAnna said:


> Yes!! Before I used immitatable but Le Volume is the best


Any reason you switched to Le Volume? I still use Inimitable and love it especially since it separates the lashes


----------



## Needanotherbag

I've always turned my nose up at Mary Kay products...but I recently tried the newest MK mascara and WOW...I had someone ask if I had false lashes on!


----------



## uhpharm01

bunnyr said:


> Waterproof mascara never took care of my smudge due to oil issues cuz it's only water proof as in you splash water on your lashes. I must use tubing technology mascara for that. And it's so easy to clean just rinse with warm water as you're washing face. No makeup remover at all. I like dhc double perfection mascara.


I tried it and it still flaked off


----------



## sanmi

ElisaAnna said:


> Yes!! Before I used immitatable but Le Volume is the best



[emoji3]


----------



## lillian lenihan

Benefit Roller Lash is great!


----------



## reginaPhalange

lillian lenihan said:


> Benefit Roller Lash is great!


Especially for separating lashes!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## gwenstacy

I've been using Maybelline's Full 'N Soft waterproof mascara for years. I've tried a few different mascaras since then but I always go back, it's my holy grail mascara!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

gwenstacy said:


> I've been using Maybelline's Full 'N Soft waterproof mascara for years. I've tried a few different mascaras since then but I always go back, it's my holy grail mascara!



I loved Full 'n Soft!! So some reason they stopped selling it in Europe!!! 

But Maybelline still makes the most amazing affordable mascaras!!


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

I was in a in-between mascara stage and started using a very cheap waterproof drugstore mascara by a German brand called Essence while I shopped for something else. I originally purchased it to use on my bottom lashes to prevent smudging but it's actually so amazing that I'm going to keep wearing it on the top and bottom lashes. Separates, lengthens and defines.

I found out Essence never tests on animals and their products are super affordable because they don't spend much money on advertising.


----------



## ScoutMinion

Rimmel Wonderful


----------



## 4beauty4

Diorshow mascara I am using. That is waterproof product..


----------



## Arlene619

My fav drugstore - Loreal false fiber lashes
HG Lancôme hypnose drama wp


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Covergirl Lashblast Volume. It works the best for my sensitive eyes, doesn't smudge or smear, yet comes off easily! The only brand I buy now.


----------



## bonjourErin

I've tried many different mascara, but think I will return back to lancome hypnose drama - makes the best impact on my lashes and doesn't smudge!!


----------



## aaforpurses

Maybelline Falsies!!

Has anyone tried Maybelline Lash Sensational and can tell me the main difference between this and the Falsies?


----------



## LadyLorraineV

The new chanel mascara...it's great! Chanel dimension mascara


----------



## uhpharm01

LadyLorraineV said:


> The new chanel mascara...it's great! Chanel dimension mascara


I just ordered it today. I wasn't able to find any samples in any local stores.  I'm glad to hear that you like it the results that you are getting from it.


----------



## Alcat34

I wear the too faced better than sex mascara-I love it so much! I purchased it last year and I must have gotten a bad tube. My friend convinced me to give it another try and I am obsessed now!


----------



## Arlene619

Alcat34 said:


> I wear the too faced better than sex mascara-I love it so much! I purchased it last year and I must have gotten a bad tube. My friend convinced me to give it another try and I am obsessed now!


I got a sample of the too faced better than sex mascara, I really love how it gives my lashes volume, but they never hold a curl. Have you tried the wp version? I'm tempted to try it but I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## WisePanda

Can anyone recommend a good mascara for super super sensitive eyes? I wear contacts as well and can't find anything I like, and simply haven't worn mascara in ages...I live in Italy so no Covergirl here!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I wear contacts and I swear by Maybelline waterproof mascaras! 

I use baby oil to remove it at the end of the day


----------



## WisePanda

Sophie-Rose said:


> I wear contacts and I swear by Maybelline waterproof mascaras!
> 
> I use baby oil to remove it at the end of the day



Ooh thanks! I tried one maybelline mascara, I think it was the pinkish purplish tube (drama something) and hated it (because it was too thick, not because it was irritating), but I did want to try the One by One so I'll give that a go...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

WisePanda said:


> Ooh thanks! I tried one maybelline mascara, I think it was the pinkish purplish tube (drama something) and hated it (because it was too thick, not because it was irritating), but I did want to try the One by One so I'll give that a go...



Maybelline can be a little hit&miss.. I don't like their regular mascaras, only the waterproof!

My favourites are these:


----------



## WisePanda

Sophie-Rose said:


> Maybelline can be a little hit&miss.. I don't like their regular mascaras, only the waterproof!
> 
> My favourites are these:
> View attachment 3448142
> 
> View attachment 3448143
> 
> View attachment 3448144



Thanks! I think I'll try the pink...I tried the yellow and didn't like it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

WisePanda said:


> Thanks! I think I'll try the pink...I tried the yellow and didn't like it.



The pink is my favourite!!!!


----------



## Fillary

Max Factor


----------



## Amazona

L'Oréal Double Extension


----------



## lady-dior

Chanel inimitable or diorshow


----------



## EGBDF

Lorac Cobra


----------



## gatorpooh

My new favorite is Yves Saint Laurent Volume Effet Faux Cils in Burgandy. Makes my green eyes pop!


----------



## angelicap

Maybelline Ultra liner at Target


----------



## anis azmi

Better than sex too faced


----------



## Liz_Elizabeth

L'Oreal Double Extend!!


----------



## andjela

Anyone tried The Opulent Volume Mascara  by Gucci?


----------



## Belgian22

Clinique high impact mascara


----------



## twin-fun

Benefit They're Real


----------



## berrydiva

I've been liking Tarte's Tartiest Mascara right now.


----------



## Jessada

Too Faced Better Than Sex!! The absolute best!


----------



## lovebeauty12

Right now, I am using e.l.f.'s Volumizing & Defining mascara. For a $2 product, it's pretty good.


----------



## SimplyB

Maybelline Colossal Express (waterproof, yellow tube with purple lettering), followed by L'Oréal voluminous in carbon black


----------



## mynameisbond

Benefit they're real mascara! This baby never disappoint!


----------



## H. for H.

Mac Haute & Naughty Too Black Lash


----------



## andjela

I have recently tried They're Real by Benefit, and I am sooo obsessed right now! It is so good, my lashes look like they are falsies, I coudn't achieve this effect with any other mascara..


----------



## Arlene619

My hg is Lancome Hypnose Drama waterproof, unfortunately my lashes won't hold a curl unless I use the wp version. My next fav is loreal voluminous false fiber lashes wp. 

I've tried soo many mascaras but those two are the ones I always come back to.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess


----------



## Demi8

Lancôme Définicils and L'Oreal Paris Voluminous Million Lashes (blackest black).


----------



## blkbarbie310

Some of my favorites are Stila's huge lash, YSL faux cils, Dior overcurl, and Mac Haute & Naughty.  My current fave is Chanel's Imitable Intense.  It looks like I'm wearing falsies without the clump or excess/heavy look.


----------



## alaynac

I only use drug store makeup and always get compliments on my lashes, i'm a big fan of maybelline the falsies, very rarely clumps and gives my lashes such a smooth and dark curl that i've used consistently for years.


----------



## Ambereyes

Mac Haute N' Naughty in brown - the best!

Sent from my SM-T320 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Storm702

Tarteist Lash Paint Mascara. I love it! Grabs every lash, really makes my eyes pop

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Havanese 28

Tom Ford


----------



## Trauma

L'oreal Telescopic Mascara, or Too Faced BTS on top lashes. Always Clinique Bottom Lash Mascara on bottom lashes.


----------



## Julikat

Toofaced better than sex is my loveeee.


----------



## uhpharm01

Dior Iconic Overcurl


----------



## Rose71

Chanel le volume ultra noir. But my best was the Rival de loop (from a drugstore) but they have discontinued this cheap and best beauty.


----------



## twinstarry246

My original favorites were Benefit's They're Real and CG Clump Crusher, but I recently started using Heroine Make's Long and Curl Mascara and I love it! I wore this when visiting Niagara Falls this summer (where my face got drenched) and it held up perfectly, no smears or smudges anywhere! Plus it holds up a curl too, which is nice. I just wish it were more accessible.


----------



## Maryna.M

Burberry bold lash is the best for me.


----------



## Arlene619

I alternate between lancome hynose drama and loreal false fiber lashes. To me they're almost the same formula, but prefer lancome because it doesn't flake.


----------



## blktauna

Lancome Hypnose or Sephora


----------



## Zsazsab33

100% pure fruit pigmented ultra lengthening mascara in black tea


----------



## LadyLorraineV

Chanel dimension mascara


----------



## Havanese 28

I've recently switched from Tom Ford to Chanel le Volume.  I wore this Chanel when it was first released, and wanted to give it another try.  I really like it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess... no black dots under my eyes


----------



## Miss Krys

Tarteist Lash Paint. I absolutely love the brush and 15 hours after application it's still going strong, there's no raccoon eyes, and, even when still wet, doesn't transfer onto other parts of my eyes (no black streaks and dots).


----------



## absolutpink

I just got my first lash lift yesterday (Yumi Lashes) and I'm not allowed to do anything with them for 48 hours but after that I can wear mascara. I won't need it every day, just when I want them to be more dramatic. I'm looking for recommendations for a mascara that works great with lashes that have had a lift?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MomOfThree1980

Try SuperHero Mascara from IT Cosmetics! I get mine from B-Glowing. I love it, it's one of the few that doesn't clump up when I use it.


----------



## versible

Maybelline full and soft!


----------



## terebina786

My fave right now is L'oreal Lash Paradise.  People compare it to Too Faced BTS, but for me it's better.


----------



## Shelbyrana

L'Oreal Lash paradise. I also love Tarte Lights Cameras Lashes and Diorshow (But I never buy it anymore since it is pricy, and mascara doesn't last long before you have to repurchase)


----------



## ColdSteel

Maybelline The Colossal Volum' Express. Incredible stuff. No flaking, great coverage, great volume. I have long lashes and I wanted to find something in between the "shellac your lashes" and "droopy weepy noodles"


----------



## MomOfThree1980

Superhero Elastic Stretch Voluminizing Mascara by IT Cosmetics from b-glowing.


----------



## Storm702

Shiseido Full Lash Volume Mascara- my new fave!!! Dramatic coverage, keeps a curl, & I picked it up at TJ Maxx!


----------



## unluckystars

It Cosmetics Superhero is my new favorite!


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanel Le Volume and Tom Ford


----------



## Shelbyrana

Stila Huge is a favorite of mine at the moment


----------



## sdkitty

I've been using Lancome Big Monseur.  I got it as a free sample at Ulta.  It's good mascara but I was surprised at the hype about it on QVC.  Well not really; I guess that's what they do.  But anyway I was channel surfing and came across this QVC thing.  They were acting like this was a miracle product - better than false lashes.  I went and looked and it's the mascara I'm using.  Sorry to say that it didn't produce any miracles for me.  Just does the job thickening, etc.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Currently: Lancôme Monsieur Big, L'Oréal Voluminous Million (red tube), Benefit They're Real.  In waterproof, Covergirl LashBlast Volumizing (snorkeled the Great Barrier Reef and my lashes still looked great at the end of the day - pics below).  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## giv_nchy

Benefit Roller Lash


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Smashbox Full Exposure and L'Oréal Voluminous.


----------



## nikkich

I prefer Estee Lauder or YSL mascaras.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Pmrbfay said:


> Currently: Lancôme Monsieur Big, L'Oréal Voluminous Million (red tube), Benefit They're Real.  In waterproof, Covergirl LashBlast Volumizing (snorkeled the Great Barrier Reef and my lashes still looked great at the end of the day - pics below).  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3823081
> 
> View attachment 3823082



Did you wear them all at the same time? I dive and I haven't been able to replace my go to that was discontinued. Everything just washes away or goes limp.


----------



## rutabaga

Right now I'm layering TooFaced BTS waterproof over the original BTS

But I have like 10 open tubes at the moment =O  This is the worst it's ever been...


----------



## Pmrbfay

Hi @A1aGypsy. I was just wearing the Covergirl LashBlast waterproof that day we went snorkeling. Hope this helps!


----------



## bluebell.girl

MUFE smoky lash, Jordana best lash extreme, L'oreal voluminous


----------



## Bonnylass

I've tried so many from drugstore to Chanel.  Loved Clinique for the longest time, then found Younique 3D Fiberlash.  The first formula was amazing, made Lashes longest ever, then they changed formulas.  Not as good as first generation but results ok.   Now they have an Epic, which I'll probably try.  Miss the days that Lashes were so long, I didn't need it.


----------



## pennyrog

I switch between Chanel Le Volume de Chanel and MAC In Extreme Dimension 3D Black Lash.


----------



## KirsyL

I also have L'oreal Voluminous and I've worn it for YEARS! Carbon black is amazing!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Pmrbfay said:


> Hi @A1aGypsy. I was just wearing the Covergirl LashBlast waterproof that day we went snorkeling. Hope this helps!



Thanks!


----------



## Shelbyrana

Still lovin' Stila Huge


----------



## cupcakegirl

a Japanese mascara-- Isehan heroine make long and curl super waterproof
(the only mascara I've found that does not budge!)


----------



## Shelbyrana

MissionBaby said:


> Chanel Le Volume. I love this mascara!!


I bought this. I am waiting to finish my opened ones right now. But I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Grande Latte

I wear whatever is given to me as gift with purchase with my cosmetics purchase. I don't really buy mascara outright. 

But if I were, I'd go YSL.


----------



## Melanie

I have been using tarte Limited Edition Gifted Amazonian Clay Smart Mascara and I absolutely love it!  I highly recommend it!


----------



## Dooneysta

I’ll chip in and agree that Chanel Le Volume is pretty awesome. 
I personally love Too Faced Better Than Sex although the main complaint of panda eyes IS true. It does smudge after awhile but it looks so HOT that I just wipe a finger under my eye now and then. If you just need to look good for a couple hours, like you’re going to a dinner or something, BTS is IT. BTS Waterproof though, I wanted to slap whoever signed off on it (stunning packaging though).

L’Oreal Voluminous in Carbon Black is what I have on literally right now, though, like the previous poster.
The Japanese brand Heroine Make is kick@$$ if you need truly waterproof. Buy their brand of remover. You’ll need it.

Try the Voluminous primer that comes in the white tube!!! Seriously. I was able to make my bottom lashes the same length/volume as the top. Not that you’d want to everyday, but.


----------



## happy27

L'Oréal voluminous miss manga, does the same job as diorshow!


----------



## shazzy99

L’Oréal Lash Paradise. I wish I picked up more than 1 tube when I was in the US . It’s fantastic and we don’t have it in Australia.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Trying Eyeko


----------



## honu

I've had oily eyelids and tried so many waterproof mascaras until I finally discovered tubing mascara. I originally tried Clinique's Lash Power Flutter-to-Full Mascara but that flaked off. Not worth it for the price point of $21 so I returned it. 

Then I tried Boots No. 7 Stay Perfect Mascara in the gold tube ($9.99) and wow I was impressed! It didn't give so much volume but lots of length. It stayed on the whole day and removal was easy with warm water on a cotton round. 

However I was reading that Thrive Causemetics tubing mascara gave volume as well as length so I'm going to try that one too.

Now that I know tubing mascara is for me I've tossed all my other mascaras and couldn't be happier!


----------



## MisHPN

Hypnose Drama


----------



## CrazyCool01

Bobbi brown no smudge mascara


----------



## hellzbelleofthebrawl

Covergirl The Super Sizer (Waterproof) for top lashes & Covergirl Clump Crusher (Waterproof) for lower lashes .


----------



## Amazona

cupcakegirl said:


> a Japanese mascara-- Isehan heroine make long and curl super waterproof
> (the only mascara I've found that does not budge!)
> View attachment 3858265


I have the exact same mascara! Love it for those days when my makeup has to stay immaculate from dawn til the evening. Not a bad price on eBay either. 
I also like the Majorca Majolica Edge Meister.


----------



## Shelbyrana

Currently: Chanel


----------



## slayomicampbell

The Urban Decay Perversion Mascara


----------



## prepster

Estée Lauder Dounle Wear Zero Smudge Lash Lengthening mascara.  It really does not smudge even a smidge.


----------



## ameliinlove

L'Oreal Voluminous with Diorshow, I also use diorshow maximizer but rarely


----------



## the_comfortista

I use a mascara from Lush. It has ingredients that are supposed to moisturize and condition. 

I ordered Isehan Kiss Me heroine Mascara after Amanda on PB gave it a glowing review. Still waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## kajamaria

I love this one from YSL and sometimes Too Faced - better than sex.


----------



## Ania

I use two - a coat of Chanel Le Volume de Chanel followed by a coat of Dior Iconic Curl. 
I used to use Charlotte Tilbury Legendary Lashes which looks amazing but has dreadful longevity (cue panda eyes at the end of the day) and the Chanel/Dior combo gives a similar effect without the smudgeing/flaking.


----------



## ka.gonenc

I am using Lancome Hypnose Classic mascara for about 10 years


----------



## Shelbyrana

Chanel Volume de Chanel


----------



## ittybitty

Amazona said:


> I have the exact same mascara! Love it for those days when my makeup has to stay immaculate from dawn til the evening. Not a bad price on eBay either.
> I also like the Majorca Majolica Edge Meister.



Those are my two favorites too!! Always have back ups of them ready to go


----------



## queennadine

I just got Tarte "Lights Camera Lashes" and love it so far!


----------



## blkbarbie310

I have long lashes and find that too wet of a formula will make them appear short and without volume.  My most consistent mascara is Dior's IT lash.  YSL faux cils is another favorite although I haven't used it in awhile.  I like Dior's primer over Lancome's.


----------



## glamourous1098

I currently use Le Volume de Chanel, but I hate that it's not waterproof so I get rings under my eyes.  Has anyone found anything similar and waterproof?


----------



## djuna1

Le Volume de Chanel (waterproof). Love it!


----------



## deetee

My friend gifted me Benefit's Better Than Sex mascara for Christmas and I loved it.

After it ran out, my cousin suggested Maybeline's Volume Express and I prefer this over the Benefit one! Also the price is good since mascara's expiry is so short.


----------



## slang

glamourous1098 said:


> I currently use Le Volume de Chanel, but I hate that it's not waterproof so I get rings under my eyes.  Has anyone found anything similar and waterproof?



It does come in waterproof, I liked the waterproof version but it was a total pain to remove but the regular version smudges on me


----------



## taho

Diorshow Waterproof Mascara


----------



## Dany_37

I’m a mascara freak! I love Lancôme Definicils, Hypnose Drama and Grandiose but lately I’ve been using L’Oreal Telescopic (by YouTube recommendations)...I love the comb like brush.


----------



## Kitty157

Bobbi Brown everything mascara.


----------



## Caz71

New to make up n the forum here. What is the best mascara for making big volumising eyelashes. As dont want falsies. Cheers x


----------



## Caz71

shazzy99 said:


> L’Oréal Lash Paradise. I wish I picked up more than 1 tube when I was in the US . It’s fantastic and we don’t have it in Australia.


We do now


----------



## Shelbyrana

Lately I’ve been loving L’Oréal telescopic


----------



## Booked

Diorshow Iconic Overcurl waterproof is my ride or die. 

I used to use Chanel Inimitable waterproof until I tried Diorshow; if I didn't end up loving it so much, I would have stuck with Chanel!


----------



## raylesso2u

For me, I prefer the Gucci Intense Mascara. It's give me a gorgeous look. I feel comfort by used it.


----------



## pursycat

I used to swear by Maybelline Great Lash and Lancome Definicils. Now I'm all about Loreal Lash Paradise and Too Faced Better Than Sex.


----------



## Alice_novee

Maybelline


----------



## nikkich

I prefer high end mascaras to the cheaper ones. My choice for now is Lancome Hypnôse Volume-A-Porter.


----------



## nikkich

For me the best is Lancome hypnose volume a porter.


----------



## smaris

I like the one from CLIQUE, it gives such a great volume to my lashes, no need for falsies even


----------



## bubbleloba

Armani black ecstasy! I stopped using a lash curler because this curls and voluminizes my lashes with a swipe.


----------



## squiggy241

Buxom Lash
Clinique High Impact


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Inimitable Intense - love it!


----------



## absolutpink

Does anyone have recommendations for a mascara that gives the same kind of look as false lashes, if there is such a thing? I have long lashes and I get a lash lift every 3 months, but I really like the look of classic lash extensions.


----------



## berrydiva

absolutpink said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for a mascara that gives the same kind of look as false lashes, if there is such a thing? I have long lashes and I get a lash lift every 3 months, but I really like the look of classic lash extensions.


I've been loving Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara for that look.


----------



## atx13

Japanese mascaras are great for asian lashes, heroine make mascara is one of the top favorites.


----------



## NYCBelle

L'Oreal Lash Paradise


----------



## chessmont

I know this isn't going to help because I am sure it's no longer available, but MANY years ago, Chanel had a fantastic cake mascara with a comb-like brush.  Wet the brush, put it into the cake, mix it around a little and apply.  Absolutely no clumps, it was smooth over the entire lash.  I miss it!


----------



## fendifemale

Benefit Rollerlash or Lancome Monsieur Big


----------



## PamK

Chanel Volume or Borghese Superiore


----------



## DreamingBeauty

berrydiva said:


> I've been loving Too Faced Better Than Sex mascara for that look.



I agree, this is my favorite!  I've tried a ton of the different brands, most of them it doesn't even look like I have anything on.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I change mascaras a lot....was wearing Kjear Weis, now wearing Guerlain Maxi Lash...but also alternate with Tarte Gifted, and Nars Climax.


----------



## iqaganda

My favourite is Kiko Milano’s Extra Sculpt Volume Mascara. Best recommendation I ever got from Kathleenlights!


----------



## Tiare

I've been trying to switch to less toxic mascaras. Currently using Lily Lolo Big Lash mascara and Physicians Formula Organic Wear Fake Out mascara. Both are decent enough. I'd say the best one I've ever tried is Kjaer Weis's natural mascara. Unfortunately, that one is pricey for something that gets tossed out after a few months.


----------



## chessmont

I thought I had found the most fantastic mascara when I tried Bobbi Brown Eye Opening Mascara!  It is very good but on me, does flake a little over a day.  I frequent a business where one of the employees had amazing looking lashes and I asked what mascara she used -Benefit Bad Gal Bang!  (yes the exclamation point is on the name on the tube LOL!) It may not give the really thick lashes like the Bobbi Brown, but it makes them long and precisely defines them, with very few issues with clumping.  The brush is small and thin compared to the BB brush.  I like both, but the Benefit goes on with less hassle and no flaking during the day for me.  It is not waterproof, but stays on well enough that it takes two passes with warm soapy water to remove all of it.  Thanks for reading my long post!


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

I am using Clinique High Impact curling mascara and its awesome! It lengthens lashes without irritation, and it's great for sensitive eyes and contact lens wearers.


----------



## Kastle

chessmont said:


> I know this isn't going to help because I am sure it's no longer available, but MANY years ago, Chanel had a fantastic cake mascara with a comb-like brush.  Wet the brush, put it into the cake, mix it around a little and apply.  Absolutely no clumps, it was smooth over the entire lash.  I miss it!


Me too!


----------



## dania_white

Maybelline, total temptation


----------

